# How many blushers do u have? List them down



## geeko (Feb 25, 2007)

Just curious. I have 42 in total and i'm still lemming for more....

Here's mine....
1. MAC Springsheen
2. MAC dollymix
3. MAC flirt n tease
4. MAC foolish me
5. MAC Well dressed
6. MAC dame
7. MAC pink swoon
8. MAC smile
9. MAC goddess
10. MAC Peachykeen
11. MAC Plum foolery
12. MAC Summer lily
13. MAC Maidenchant
14. MAC Sweet william
15. MAC Lune
16. MAC Overprint
17. MAC Desirious
18. MAC Stray Rose
19. MAC Peaches
20. MAC Golden kitty/primkin duo
21. MAC rose hip/blossom up duo
22. MAC Pinch o Peach
23. MAC Cute
24. MAC petticoat msf
25. MAC stereo rose msf
26. MAC glissade msf
27. MAC porcelain pink msf
28. MAC Shell pearl beauty powder
29. MAC Pearl blossom beauty powder
30. Bobbi Brown Desert rose
31. Bobbi Brown rose shimmerbrick
32. Bobbi Brown apricot shimmerbrick
33. Shu Uemura Sakura
34. Shu Uemura vicious apricoat
35. Shu Uemura Antiqued pink
36. Shu Uemura Antiqued orange
37. Ettusais tulip pink
38. Ettusais poppy orange
39. The body shop blush duo
40. MAC Don't be shy
41. MAC fab
42. MAC pearl sunshine bp


----------



## cyens (Feb 25, 2007)

hehehe whoah thats a LOT

I only got 2
Pinch o peach
gingerly

And i dont lemming more, im not a blush fan....


----------



## SELFstyled (Feb 25, 2007)

MAC: pinch o' peach, lovecrush, (Couture) rare & refine, (MSF) glissade, shimpagne, lightscapade

NARS: deep throat & sin

BENEFIT: georgia peach

LAURA GELLER: berry & pink grapefruit

BE: glee, rose radiance, soft focus true


----------



## moonrevel (Feb 25, 2007)

Considering I never used to buy blush, I have developed a pretty respectable collection.

MAC Blush: Fab, Fleur Power, Desirous, Pink Swoon, Breath of Plum, Well Dressed, Buff, Style, Slave to Love, Springsheen, Lovecrush

MAC Blushcreme: Brit Wit, Ladyblush, Sweet William, Lune, Maidenchant

MAC Blush Duos: Blossom Up/Rose Hip, Roseland/Orchid Sheen, Golden Kitty/Primpin, Bloomsberry/Tiger Lily

MAC MSF: Porcelain Pink, Shimpagne, Petticoat, Stereo Rose, Shooting Star, Lightscapade

MAC Beauty Powders: Pearl Blossom, Yogamode, Tahitian Sand, Sunsparked Pearl

NARS Blushes: Orgasm, Mounia, Sin, Madly

Urban Decay Blush: Quickie

Shu Uemura: a bright pink blush whose name I can't remember for the life of me


----------



## Pinklady77 (Feb 25, 2007)

I only have two.  NARS Orgasm & one that came in my Hard Candy "Princess Palette"...I dont know the name of the blush.


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 25, 2007)

MAC:
pink swoon blush
peachtwist blush
sweet william BC
porcelain pink MSF
glissade MSF
shimpagne MSF
lightscapade MSF
pearl sunshine BP

NARS: 
orgasm & laguna duo


----------



## d_flawless (Feb 25, 2007)

i have 6 MSFs, but i consider those highlighters so i'm excluding those...
i have nars orgasm
benefit benetint
mac sunbasque, hunger red, summer lily, margin, buff, plum foolery, dame, maidenchant, dollymix and peachykeen...i totally need more "neutrals"


----------



## franimal (Feb 25, 2007)

MAC:
1.) dame
2.) fleur power
3.) love rush
4.) frankly scarlet
5.) hushabye
6.) dollymix
7.) pink swoon
8.) honor
9.) ring o roses/ breath of plum duo
10.) bejeweled
11.) harmony
12.) pinch o' peach
13.) prism
14.) peachtwist
15.) pinch me
16.) ambering rose
17.) peachykeen
18.) don't be shy
19.) rose d'or coloring stick
20.) dada delight cheek hue
21.) awash in pink see thru cheek color
22.) brit wit blushcreme
23.) ladyblush blushcreme
24.) foolish me
25.) studio mist blush in misty pink
26.) shimmersweet
27.) virgin isle ccb
MSF's
28.) glissade
29.) lightscapade
30.) petticoat
31.) stereo rose
32.) shimpagne

33.) pearl sunshine BP

34.) some chanel blush i forget the name

35.) MAC pearlizer in pearlette

36.) MAC refined golden bronzer

not really sure if the last ones count


----------



## Shoe (Feb 25, 2007)

I only have a few:
1.Loverush
2.Fab
3.Blunt
4.Raizin
5.Sunbasque
6.coygirl
7.Format
8.Honour
9.Cubic
10.Smile 

Blushcreme:
Cheery

MSF:
Glissade

Beauty powder:
Pearl Blossom
Peaceful


----------



## Artemis (Feb 26, 2007)

i don;t have any blush


----------



## tuuli (Mar 4, 2007)

1. Nars Orgasm
2. MAC Dollymix
3. -"- Hushabye
4. -"- Breath Of Plum
5. Chanel Caprice


----------



## sharyn (Mar 4, 2007)

MAC blush: Pinch'O'Peach, Melba, Honour, Blushbaby, Hushabye, Well Dressed, Lillicent, Coygirl, Style, Dollymix (10)

MAC MSF: Glissade, Lightscapade, Pleasureflush (3)
MAC Beautypowders: one from BML

2 Dior blushes (Dont know the name)
1 Lancome blush (dito)
Benefit Dallas
1 Kryolan blushcream
BB shimmerbrick "Pink"


----------



## inlucesco (Mar 4, 2007)

One.  Tarte cheekstain in Flush.


----------



## eowyn797 (Mar 4, 2007)

crap. too many. 53. i think.


----------



## medusalox (Mar 4, 2007)

Here's mine, all MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




-Primpin'/Golden Kitty duo
-Peachykeen
-Maidenchant
-Fab (Best. Blush. Ever.)

MSFs
-Glissade
-Lightscapade
-Petticoat
-Porcelain Pink
-Naked You
-Shimpagne
-Shooting Star


----------



## cacaptitsa (Mar 5, 2007)

MAC -
1) golden kitty/primpin' duo
2) fab
3) shooting star msf

Elizabeth Arden -
1) pink cashmere
2) rosebud
3) bronze beauty/color intrigue bronzing powder duo


Bourjois -
1) rose ambre

not much but i suck at applying blush anyway. but definitely lemming for dollymix, fleur power, plum foolery, margin, and peachykeen.


----------



## amelia.jayde (Mar 5, 2007)

Urban Decay Quickie
Lancome Shimmer Pink Pool
MAC Don't Be Shy
Sephora Corail Frisson
MAC Otherworldly
Mica Bella Wild Rose
random cheapo reddish pink one


----------



## mistella (Mar 5, 2007)

*MAC
Dollymix
Fleur Power
Fab
Peachykeen
Peachtwist
Trace Gold
Margin
Honour

*NARS
Oasis
Deepthroat
Desire
Lovejoy
Angelika

*Cargo
Beach? or something

*Flirt
a plum-bronze, looks just like MAC Fab


----------



## juicyaddict (Mar 7, 2007)

I only have NARS Sin and Orgasm, Flirt Apple Dapple, Shiseido accentuating stick in Rouge, and MAC Peaceful.  I am liking the Flirt blushes, I might get the Caramel Belle next.


----------



## Showgirl (Mar 7, 2007)

I thought not many at all, but actually a fair few:-

MAC:
- Braque 'N Roll cheekhue (love! use this to shade and contour)
- Plum Foolery
- Frankly Scarlet (though I rarely wear this)
- Dolly Mix (love!)
- Lightscapade MSF (loooove!)

Other:
- Collection 2000 Rose Petal (TRULY abysmal: bought cos it was cheap... a slightly peachier "Dollymix" but crappy pigmentation. I sometimes wear it when I want a sheer pop of peach, just cos well I've GOT it now....)

- Sue Devitt Silky Blush in "Belize" (amazing!!! my HG cheekcolour probably... sheeny rose with a touch of mauve)

- cheapass nobrand bronzer pearls I bought about 7 years ago for £1 and which are actually AMAZINGLY GOOD for just adding a "pop" of bronzey colour without making me look ORANGE

- Clinique "nude nude" - my perfect "no blusher" blush when I'm going for a "pale and interesting" look - a very subtle toffee creme shimmer

- Pure Luxe blush samples in Giddy (pale pink), Nymph (sparkly peach, beautiful, apparently a dupe for Orgasm) and Haydria (rasperry-hued glam shimmer.. I team it with a nude eye and "Ruby Darling" lipstick for a glam look)


So, 12 in total, bought over a LONG stretch of years. I just ain't a blush girl, really....


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 7, 2007)

*POUT* I only have 8... but whatever LOL

Plum Foolery
Trace Gold
Ambering Rose
PeachTwist
FAB
Shimpagne MSF
Benefit's Benetint cheek/lip stain
Sonia K's Lilly Blush


----------



## MichelleM (Mar 7, 2007)

5 total:

MAC Breath of Plum
MAC Sweet as Cocoa
MAC Fab
MAC Glissade MSF
Smashbox Softlights in Lens


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 7, 2007)

-Nars Orgasm
-Too Faced Peachy Blush from The Sex Kitten Palette
-Laura Gellar Baked Blush
-Physicians Formula Blush I got FREE lol

and.. I think that's it.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 8, 2007)

If we're including MSFs and things of the like:
1. MAC Raizin blush
2. MAC Sunbasque blush
3. MAC Slave To Love blush
4. Barbie Loves MAC Fab blush
5. MAC Loverush blush
6. MAC Lovecrush blush
7. MAC Blunt blush
8. MAC Metal Rock MSF
9. MAC Naked You MSF
10. MAC Shimpagne MSF
11. MAC Shooting Star MSF
12. MAC Petticoat MSF
13. NARS Cactus Flower creamblush
14. NARS Cassandre creamblush
15. NARS Gilda blush
16. NARS Orgasm blush
17. NARS Crazed blush
18. NARS Lovejoy blush
19. NARS Mounia blush
20. CARGO Sonoma blush
21. NARS St Barts multiple
22. NARS Maldives multiple
23. NARS Mustique multiple
24. NARS Portofino multiple
25. NARS Sumatra multiple
26. NARS Malibu Multiple
27. NARS South Beach multiple
28. NARS Sin blush
29. Smashbox Highlight Soft Lights
30. MAC Bard'o Blush
31. MAC Hushabye blush
32. NARS Casino bronzer (I use it for blush sometimes)
33. MAC Opulent pearlizer
34. MAC Ever Opal pearlizer
35. MAC Apripeach pearlizer
36. Stila ?? it's pink, the label came off
37. NARS Deep Throat blush
38. Urban Decay X
39. NARS Ninotchka

Most of those I acquired in the last 6 months...isn't that disgusting? lol, what can I say? I'm a true blush whore.


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Mar 8, 2007)

Ill list the ones that I can remember off hand


Ill Start With MSF's
1. Glissade x2
2. Lightscapade x3
3. Shimpane x4
4. Stereo Rose x2
5. Porcelian Pink
6. Pleasureflush
7. Petticoat x2
8. Gold Deposit
9. So Ceylon x2

Bobbi Brown Shimmerbricks
10. Pink
11. Peony
12. Brownie

Laura Geller Blush and brighten
13. Pink Grapefruit
14. Golden Apricot

Terra Del Sol MSF
15. Pleasureflush dupe

Nars Blushes
16. Deep Throat
17. Orgasm
18. Desire

Clinique
19. Peony (its a le highliter blush with a flower on it)

Cargo
20. Gotham

MAC Cheekhues
21. Balthusphere
22. Figurative
23. Dada Delight
24. Rhymic

MAC Cheek stain
25. Subtropical

MAC Creme Blush
26. Lune
27. Maidenchant
28. Sweet William

MAC Powder blush
29. Smile
30. Goddess
31. Overprint
32. Flush naked
33. Desire
34. Stray Rose
35. Foolish Me
36. Peachy keen
37. Orchid sheen Roseland x2
38. Primpin Golden Kitty
39. Pinkerpeach Trustfund x2
40. Dont Be Shy x2
41. Fab
42. Bloomsberry tigerlilly

Studio mists blush
43. Peach Spritz
44. Dusty rose?

This is not countingbeauty powders though, I wasnt sure if I sould list them or not lol.

annnd im sure I have more as I think im missing some but hayden is asleep and I cant go look lol...

im a blush whore I love them lol, cant you tell?


----------



## kalice (Mar 8, 2007)

just five

Estee Lauder: tender blusher in Tender Coral (sample size and I've been using it for 4 yrs and still haven't hit the pan!)

Bliss Labs: Ink Pink Blushing Balm (HG)

Smashbox: Softlights in Guru

Bobbi Brown: Cream blush in pale pink

Armani: #3 cream blush

most of the time i just smear some lipstick on my cheeks and blend it out so I don't look sick. Or I just do it the old fashioned way: pinch my cheeks


----------



## eco (Mar 31, 2007)

I'd love to expand my blush collection but I'm always leaving the mac counter with more eyeshadows! 

Blush:
Fab
Tigerlily/Bloomsberry Duo

MSF:
Petticoat
Porcelain Pink
Shimpagne
Glissade
Lightscapade

Beauty Powder:
Sunshine Pearl


----------



## mjacqueline (Mar 31, 2007)

MAC
Apripeach
Dollymix
Don't Be Shy
Fab
Coppertone
Tenderling
Cheek
Pinch O Peach
Springsheen

Bobbi Brown
Flushed Pink
Calypso Coral
Pale Pink
Pink Truffle
Blused Rose
Peony SB

Stila
Amaryllis

Laura geller
Golden Apricot


----------



## stellarx1587 (Apr 10, 2007)

1. Blossomsberry/Tiger Lily
2. Coppertone
3. Cubic
4. Cute
5. Dame
6. Desirous
7. Dollymix
8. Don't Be Shy
9. Empire 
10. Fab
11. Fleur Power
12. Flush Naked
13. Foolish Me
14. Frankly Scarlett
15. Gingerly
16. Goddess
17. Golden Kitty/Primpin'
18. Harmony
19. Honour
20. Margin
21. Mocha
22. Overprint
23. Peaches
24. Peachykeen
25. Pretty Indulgent
26. Shy Angel
27. Smile
28. Strada
29. Stray Rose
30. Style
31. Taupe
32. Trace Gold
33. Variety


----------



## Celina (May 4, 2007)

Just a few, for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All MAC-
Springsheen
Petalpoint
Pinkerpeach/Trustfund


----------



## me_jelly (May 7, 2007)

I used to be no-blush person, but recently got into the blush phase, but all in all, just a few:

MAC:
blushbaby
dame
style
peaches
breath of plum
melba
tantone

Dior:
Rosy/pinky plum - can't remember the #

Tarte:
Blushing bride


----------



## iluvmac (May 7, 2007)

For now: Melba, Style, Flirt & Tease, Well Dressed. MSF in Porcelain Pink; Bronzer in Refined Golden.
______________
NW20, brown hair, hazel eyes


----------



## Cdjax (May 8, 2007)

I have:
-MAC Blush in Margin, Style, Pink Swoon, Mocha, Overprint, Don’t Be Shy, Dollymix, Foolish Me, Springsheen, Trace Gold, Peachykeen
-MAC Blush Double in Blossom Up/Rose Hip
-Stila Blush in Pretty
-NARS Blush in Torrid, Deep Throat, Mata Hari
-Urban Decay Blush in X, Paranoid
-Cargo Blush in The Big Easy, Catalina
-Lancôme Blush Subtil in Aplum, Amourose, Rose Bois, Miel Glace
-Bare Escentuals Loose Mineral Blush Sample in Glee, Beauty
-Too Faced Blush in Lavender Rose, Who’s Your Daddy?, Lust to Love
-Estee Lauder Blush All Day in Raspberry
-Clinique Blush and Brush in Sweet Cheeks 
-Clinique Blush in Silk Bronze, Mocha Pink
-Hard Candy Blush in Cheekie
-Elizabeth Arden Cheek Color in Whispering
-Flirt Peek-a-Blush Cheek Color in Dapple Apple, Heartthrob
-Avon Roller Ball Blush in Peachy
-Physicians Formula Baked Blush in Baked Berry, Baked Cocoa
-Jane Blushing Cheeks in Blushing Blossom, Blushing Earth Shimmer, Blushing Earth Matte, Blushing Glow, Blushing Petal, Blushing Orchid, Blushing Plum
-Jane Blushing Cheeks Duo in Paradise
-Jane Shimmering Blush in Peony
-Cover Girl Blush Trio in Refined Rose, Sophisticated Sable
-Cover Girl Cheekers in Classic Pink, Deep Rose, Pretty Peach
-Cover Girl Classic Color Blush in Sunwarmed Coral
-Maybelline Pure Blush in Pure Shell, Pure Peachy
-Maybelline Brush Blush in Pink Tangerine
-Maybelline Expert Wear Blush Duo in Peachy Cheeks
-Revlon Blush Duet in Two to Tango 
-Revlon Keep Blushing Powder Blush in Pretty in Peony
-Physician’s Formula Pearls of Perfection Blush in Blushing Berry
-Neutrogena Soft Color Blush in Fresh Peaches
-L’Oreal Blush Delice in Sugar N Spice, Raspberry Sorbet, Sugar Plum, Color of Hope, Freeze Frame Fuchsia, Front Page Peach, Strawberry Tart
-L’Oreal Feel Natural Blush in Charmed Peach, Pinched Pink
-Wet N Wild Blush in Naïve
-Milani Blush in Luminous, Pink Craze, Temptation
-Rimmel Blush in Tawny, Cinnabar
-NYC Blush in West Side Wine, Sutton Place Peach, Darling Donner
CREAM& GEL BLUSH
-MAC Blushcreme in Lilicent, Brit Wit, Posey
-Stila Rouge Pot in Water Lily
-Tarte Cheek Stain in Tipsy, True Love, Flush, Tickled 
-Too Faced Blush Bouquet in Rose Petal
-Prescriptives Cheek Shimmer in Blossoming 
-Vincent Longo Crème Blush in Gold Canyon
-Fresh Blush Cream in Portrait of a Lady
-Clinique Gel Blush in Black Honey
-Clinique Touch Blush in Sweet Clover
-Dessert Beauty Sweet Cheeks Blush in Juicy
-The Body Shop Blush Stick in Glow
-Avon Go With The Glow in Blushed
-Mark Blush Paint in Delighted
-NYX Rouge Cream Blush in Hot Pink, Golden
-Baby Pink Cheek Jelly in Natural Pink
-Maybelline Dream Mousse Blush in Pink Frosting
-Revlon Skin Lights Color Lighting in Berry, Rosy
-Revlon Sleek Cheeks Cream Blush Duo in Pink Light
-Revlon Cream Blush in Just Peachy
-L’Oreal Quick Stick Blush in Pink Perle
-Sonia Kashuk Cheek Sheer in Super Sheer Beach Bum
-Rimmel Color to Go Cream Blush in Rush Hour
-Almay Nearly Naked Blush in Berry Nude
BRONZER, SHIMMER, & ALL OVER COLOR PRODUCTS
-MAC Mineralize Skin Finish in Petticoat, Porcelain Pink, Shimpagne, Shooting Star, Lightscapade, Glissade
-MAC Pearlizer in Apripeach
-MAC Beauty Powder in Pearl Blossom, Sunsparked Pearl
-MAC GlimmerShimmer in Shock& Shine
-Stila All Over Color Liquid Luminizer in #3
-Bobbi Brown Shimmerbrick in Rose, Bronze
-Cargo Bronzer in Medium
-Laura Geller Bronze-N-Brighten
-Laura Geller Blush-N-Brighten in Golden Apricot, Berry
-Benefit Moon Beam
-Benefit High Beam
-Too Faced Bronzer in Sun Bunny
-Too Faced Shimmer Powder in Lust
-Smashbox Soft Lights in Tint
-Fresh Satin Luster in Premier Rose
-Clinique Sheer Loose Powder in Refreshing Pink
-Tony& Tina Cosmetic in Apricot 
-Becca Loose Shimmer Powder Sample in Odette 
-Bare Escentuals Face Color in Pure Radiance
-Body& Soul Face and Body Powder in Glitz
-The Body Shop Brush-on-Bronzer
-Caboodles Tahiti Bronzer
-Physician’s Formula Multi-Colored Powder Palette in Bronzer, Peach-to-Glow
-Physician’s Formula Shimmer Strips in Vegas Strip, Sunset Strip, Miami Strip
-Physician’s Formula Baked Pyramid Matte Bronzer in Baked Tan
-L’Oreal Touch-on Color in Cashmere Rose, Go-Go Gold 
-Jane Shimmering Bronzer in Mohave
-Milani Shimmer Stripes in Tahiti Tan
-Bonne Bell Gel Bronzer in Golden Tan
-Bonne Bell Blend N Glow in Natural Blush
-Wet N Wild All Over Shimmer Powder
-Wet N Wild MegaGlo in Toasty
-Wet N Wild Bronzer in Acapulco Glow
-NYC Cheek-2-Cheek Bronzing Powder in Cancun Dune, Jamaica Me Crazy


----------



## cno64 (May 10, 2007)

*MAC:*
1)Apple Red
2)Breezy
3)Coygirl
4)Deep Pink 
5)Dollymix
6)Don't Be Shy
7)Flame Red
8)Frankly Scarlet
9)Gentle Mineralize
10)Hushabye
11)Lovecrush
12)Magenta
13)Petalpoint
14)Pleasantry Mineralize

Ben Nye:
15)Passion Purple

I have a few Hard Candy, Bobbi Brown, and Mary Kay also; I'd put my grand total between 20 and 30.
I'm an '80s relic who has this "need" to have the perfect blush to coordinate with every lipcolor she owns. It's getting more and more difficult to close my blush drawer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



NW15; brunette; green eyes


----------



## ArabianBeauty (May 11, 2007)

MAC: 
Gingerly PB
Pinch Me PB
Uncommon CB
Sweet Williams CB
Lightscapade MSF
Pearl Sunshine BP

Chanel:
Incognito

Nars:
Torrid

Benefit:
Benetint
Getting finer everyday
You can if you want

The Body Shop:
Sunset Bronze
Golden Pink


----------



## TIERAsta (May 16, 2007)

just 2: peachykeen & gingerly


----------



## ANNE04 (May 18, 2007)

I love blushes!

MAC:
- Pinch o´peach
- Dame

NARS:
- Orgasm
- Sin

ESTEE LAUDER:
- Petal

LOREAL:
- Nude apricot
- Fucsia Magnetic

MAYBELLINE:
- Dolly pink (mousse)

THE BODY SHOP:
- Blushcreme in pink

DIOR: 
- So cheek in 838
- So cheek in 738

I think that´s all


----------



## user79 (May 21, 2007)

MAC: Pink Swoon, Blushbaby, Blossoming Blushcreme, Shimpagne MSF
Bobbi Brown: Clementine


----------



## aziza (May 21, 2007)

MAC:
Razin
Fab (but I can't find it *sob!*)
Ambering Rose
Dollymix
Format
Tigerlilly/Bloomsberry
Cashew/Rosewood
Frankly Scarlet
Trace Gold

NARS:
Torrid
Outlaw
Mounia
Exhibit A
(My dog ate my Taj Mahal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Milani:
Luminous
Sunset Beach
Temptation
Mango Tango

tarte:
True Love
Tickled (cheekstains)


I want more. Blushes are my favorite!


----------



## Esperanza (May 21, 2007)

*MAC*
Harmony, Breathe of Plum, Blossoming, Cherché, Honour, Glissade MSF

*SHU UEMURA*
P Wine 29


----------



## Sophia84 (May 21, 2007)

*Mac:*

Peaches
Foolish me
Fleurry
Lune Blushcream
Glissade MSF
Petticoat MSF
Pearlette Pearliser

*Stila:*
Pink Glow
Gladiola CC
Brava
Freesia Rouge Pot
Amarrylis Rouge Pot
*
Shu Uemura:*
Peach P47

*Nars:*
Gina

*Bobbi Brown:*
Coral
*
Cargo:*
The Big Easy
*
Artdeco:*
#25
*
TBS:*
Golden Pink Cheek Blush


----------



## jupiter_wind (May 21, 2007)

I have too many! Yikes! It's scary, seeing them listed! :eek2:

*MAC*
Shell Pearl
Pearl Sunshine
Sweet William
Petticoat
Glissade
Lightscapade
Fab
Stray Rose
Goddess 
Dame
Peaches
Shy Angel
Desirous

*Bobbi Brown* (all pot rouges)
Flushed Pink
Blushed Rose
Calypso Coral
Pale Pink

*Stila*
sugarloaf

*Twisted Fayte*
Loose pigments:
Aphrodite
Socialite
Sex Kitten
Icon
Glisten
Smoulder
Madonna
Burn
Seductress

Cheek souffles:
Fresh and Fabulous
Kissy Face
Preacher's Wife

*Clinique*
Patchwork Pink
Iced Lotus
Precious Posy

*I Nuovi*
Juice
Candy

*Ettusais*
Cheek souffle in Sweet Pea Red


----------



## redecouverte (Jun 4, 2007)

wow..some ladies have an impressive blush collection

well, i have
1) sweet as cocoa
2)ambering rose
3)peachytwist
4)fab
5)dollymix
6)a liquid bronzer from the last summer Lure collection

Exhibit A from Nars


----------



## KittyLuv (Jun 4, 2007)

Beauty Powder
Shell Pearl
Soft Dew
Pearl Sunshine
Pretty Baby
Peaceful

MSF
Shimpagne
Porcelain Pink
Glissade
Petticoat

IPP
Blushing Femme
Coupe D'Chic

Blushcreme
Lune
Cherche
Maidenchant
Blossoming
Sweet William
Uncommon
Summer Lily
Ladyblush

 Blush
Rose Hip/ Blossom Up
Cashew/ Rosewood
Golden Kitty/ Primpin
Blushbaby/ Peachiness
Afterdusk
Deep Pink
Peachtwist
Peachykeen
Plum Foolery
Lovecrush
Fleur Power
Shy Angel
Petalpoint
Don't Be Shy
Fab
Prism
Frankly Scarlet
Sunbasque
Ambering Rose
And I have like 6 or 7 Blushes from Urban Decay/Too Faced that came in the palettes yet shall remain nameless!!!


----------



## KittyLuv (Jun 4, 2007)

Oh and Studio Mist in Peach Spritz


----------



## MAKExMExUP (Sep 22, 2007)

1. NARS Orgasm
2. NARS Outlaw
3. NARS Torrid

HAD Sin and Mata Hari but we sadly had to part ways (both are AWESOME though). Also had MAC in Prism and Stray Rose but after discovering NARS I had no use for 'em.


----------



## silverbelle282 (Sep 22, 2007)

i have just recently gotten into blushes in the last few months and i have

stila's lillium convertible color, which is a cute pink, but fades quickly.

some red looking l'oreal cream blush sample that i never open

everyday mineral's blush sample in B & B- really cute orangey pinky color

and,

mac's sincere sheertones blush. why the HECK does NO ONE ELSE HAVE THIS?! lol 

is it crap or something? i kinda like it. i'm nc40-42 for reference


----------



## MACa6325xi (Sep 23, 2007)

MAC Blushes: 
Slave to Love
Flirt & Tease
Loverush
Harmony
Sweet as Cocoa
Sunbasque
Margin
Format
Blushbaby
Springsheen
Margin
Plum Foolery
Fab
Raizin
Peaches

Clinique Blushes:
Sunset Glow
Mysterious Mocha
Smoldering Plum

Nars:
Lovejoy


----------



## CHICGIRL (Sep 23, 2007)

Nars 
Orgasm & Desire
MAC
Sprigsheen & Don´t be shy


----------



## Miss_M (Sep 25, 2007)

I have a 4 drawer Sterilite organizer filled with blushes. I decided to do a little inventory of my blush stash this past weekend and I have to say it's quite embarassing. I have over 45 blushes while I only use about 4 or 5 of them on a regular basis. I really need to purge my stash...

*Alima*
Aurora (sample)
Pink (sample)
Primrose (sample)

*Bourjois*
#03 Brun Cuivré (dupe of Chanel Orchid Rose)
#52 Sépia
#85 Sienne

*Cat Cosmetics*
Whiskers (dupe of NARS O, without the overload of shimmer)

*Catrice*
Multi-Colour Rouge #010 Riviera Rose 
Soft Powder Rouge #010 Velvet Peach 

*Clinique*
Mocha Pink (GWP size)
Plum Blossom (GWP size)
Totally Tawny (GWP size)
Blushing Blush #01 Patchwork Pink
Fresh Bloom Allover Colour #01 Peony

*Dior*
Powder Blush Trio #702 Earthy Tones (disc.)
Bronze Harmonie de Blush #002 Sunset Fiesta 

*Essence*
#01 Almost Famous

*Estee Lauder*
Tender Blusher #101 Petal 

*L'Oreal*
Blush Delice #02 Rosy Cheeks 
Blush Délice #04 Rosewood
Blush Delice #151 Old Rose  (my HG, gives the most perfect pinky/beige glow) 

*LaPaay*
Touch of Blush Copacabana (disc. dutch brand)

*Lavshuca*
Cheek Color RD-1

*MAC*
Angel
Blushbaby
Breath of Plum
Peachykeen
Pinch O' Peach
Prism
Tenderling
Springsheen

*Maybelline*
#105 Peach Fantasy (disc.)

*N7 (Boots)*
#10 Soft Damson

*NARS*
Deep Throat
Torrid

*Revlon*
Powder Blush #03 Blushed

*Rimmel*
Soft Colour Blush #131 Madeira

*Paula's Choice*
Barely There Sheer Matte Blush Softest Pink

*Shiseido*
The Make-Up Blush Duo #5 Pink

*Shu Uemura*
M Amber 82 (dupe of Tenderling)

*T'ESTIMO*
PK 18
PK 19

*The Body Shop*
Cheek Blush Gel #02 Raspberry Pink 
Duo Glow #01 Salvador Blush
Shimmer Waves #02 Rose
#03 Heather Pink
#08 Toast

*Beauty powders*:
MAC - Pearl Blossom
MAC - Pearl Sunshine
MAC - Yogamode

*MSF's*:
MAC - Gold Spill
MAC - New Vegas
MAC - Northern Light


----------



## Violet* (Oct 6, 2007)

*MAC:*

Powder: Gingerly, Pinch Me, Springsheen, & Peaches.
Creme: Sweet William, Uncommon

MSF: Lighscapade & Northern Light
Beauty Powder: Pearl Sunshine

*Nars:* Torrid powder blush

*The Body Shop: *#4 Golden Pink

*Bourjois:* 13 Rouge Bonne Mine

*Too Faced:* Lust to Love

*Benefit:* You can if you want, Getting finer everyday, & Benetint

*Chanel:* Incognito

*Clinique:* 03 Fresh Apricot


----------



## Deena (Oct 6, 2007)

Here's what i currently own:

*NARS* Deep Throat
*NARS *Sertao
*Cargo* Topeka 
*Cargo* Fresno
*TheBalm* Hot Mama
*CoverGirl* # 105 Rose Silk
*LORAC* Couture
*Clinique* Blushing Blush in Cupid


----------



## chazza (Oct 13, 2007)

wow! some ppl are blush fanatics. i only have a tiny collection as i'm more of an eyeshadow fan:

MAC
fleurry
plum foolery
shimpagne MSF

Milani
Coffee and Cream Duo

NARS
Orgasm

Skin Food
Orange Coral Cream Blush

Maxfactor
Peach Blush


----------



## nylonbits (Oct 18, 2007)

I DON'T OWN ANY MAC BLUSHES!

NARS Angelika
NARS Deep Throat
NARS Gina
NARS Orgasm
NARS Sin
Anna Sui 303
Anna Sui 400 (lost it...can i count it in too? haha)
Shu Uemura M Wine 23
Benefit Dandelion
Shiseido PN PK311
Stephane Marais Cheek Color 5
Stephane Marais Creamy Cheek Color 4
Rimmel 004 Pink Rose

I still want more NARS blushes, like Crazed, Desire, Taos and Taj Mahal...I do use blush everyday though, it instantly perks up my complexion. Should i get more? SHOULD I??!? lol


----------



## summer6310 (Nov 21, 2007)

MAC- Margin, Gingerly, Goddess

Nars- Orgasm, Torrid, Sin, Albatross

Bourjois- #32, #33


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 21, 2007)

MAC-Trace gold, whim, well dressed, sweet william, cheek, tenderling, springsheen.

Inglot- cream blush 84 I think?

Annabelle-bijou duo

Jane- Blushing earth I think.

Clinique-Posey, blushing berry?, blush/bronzer duo

Wet N Wild-Naive


----------



## Temptasia (Nov 21, 2007)

NARS: Torrid, Madly, Sertao, Lovejoy, Sin, Deep Throat, and Albatross.

MAC: Plum Foolery, Tenderling, and Sunbasque

Anna Sui: 302 and 303?

Bobbi Brown Shimmerbricks: Rose and Sandstone


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Nov 21, 2007)

i have these


----------



## socalmacfan (Nov 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eowyn797* 

 
_crap. too many. 53. i think._


----------



## cno64 (Nov 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eowyn797* 

 
_crap. too many. 53. i think._

 





 I'm impressed. I haven't counted mine lately, but the total is somewhere in the 15-20 range, and I thought _*that*_ was extreme.
BTW, does anyone know of a pretty purpley plum blush for fall?
I prefer matte, but can live with low-key shimmer.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 24, 2007)

45.  41 if I don't count Sheer Shimmer Powders.  I'm embarassed now.  That's not counting MSF's and highlighting products.


----------



## cno64 (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_45.  41 if I don't count Sheer Shimmer Powders.  I'm embarassed now._

 
Don't be; I'm in awe. I counted mine, and I only have eleven, after all.
That's still more than I've ever had before in my life, but I can't shake the feeling that I'm in the "minor leagues."
BTW, mine are all MAC except for Bobbi Brown Cranberry, which I don't like and never use.


----------



## prettygirl (Nov 25, 2007)

Only ONE! Haha.. I really need to jump on the bandwagon and get started! But I love my ONE blush... PINCH ME from MAC.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_Don't be; I'm in awe. I counted mine, and I only have eleven, after all.
That's still more than I've ever had before in my life, but I can't shake the feeling that I'm in the "minor leagues."
BTW, mine are all MAC except for Bobbi Brown Cranberry, which I don't like and never use._

 
Too bad that you don't like Cranberry, I really want to get that one.


----------



## user79 (Nov 26, 2007)

MAC:

Blushbaby
Blossoming Blushcreme
Pink Swoon
MSF Shimpagne
MSF Global Glow

Nars Orgasm

Bobbi Brown Clementine

Maybelline Dream Mousse in Mauve (hardly use that though)


----------



## Switz1880 (Nov 28, 2007)

I've always been more of an eyeshadow person but now I am starting to get into blush more after getting my first NARS blush.

MAC:

Sweet as Cocoa
Glissade MSF
Global Glow MSF
New Vegas MSF

NARS:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I want more!!!)

Albatross
Lovejoy
Amour
Mounia

Bobbi Brown:

Shimmerbrick in Brownie


----------



## Buttercup (Nov 29, 2007)

NARS Deep Throat, Lovejoy and South Beach

Stila Gerbera CC and a dusty pink rose colour in a palette

Shu Uemura  P Peach 47 (love)

MAC 
Springsheen (love), Sweet William, Peachykeen, Dollymix, Trace Gold
Pearl Blossom BP
Porcelain Pink MSF


----------



## foxyqt (Nov 29, 2007)

all MAC;
- Dollymix
- Uncommon
- Maidenchant
- Lilicent
- Other Worldly
- Margin
- Fab
- Refined Enriched Bronze
- Refined Matte Suntan

not including MSFs, BPs... & NARS Orgasm ^_^


----------



## palegirlsrule (Dec 8, 2007)

From MAC, I have Strada (my only powder blush from them). I have Brit Wit, Uncommon, Blossoming and Ladyblush cream blushes. 

I have 27 MMU blushes but am too lazy to list them-lol. I really like my minerals!


----------



## Babylard (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow, a lot of amazing blush lists here.  I feel that I don't need that many, as long as I have a good range of colours and textures.

I have:

Sheer Cover Mousse Blush: Whipped Honey (will get Berry soufle later)
Make Up For Ever: #85 (I think)
Noevir3: #24 Pink Sherbet
Unknown: Trio with light pink, medium pink & plum
Shiseido Accentuating Colour Stick:#S3 Glistening Flush <-- love this one.. its a multi-tasker and lasts forever!

I really want some MSFs and mousse, and I think I'll be happy with my blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I really hate having too many things and not using them.


----------



## Divinity (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow...some of you ladies are hardcore!
I've got MAC Fab, Primpin/Golden Kitty, Dollymix, and Variety.


----------



## redambition (Dec 16, 2007)

my collection is nothing compared to some of these!

I have...

MAC Pink Swoon
MAC Dollymix
MAC Tenderling
MAC Peaches
MAC Sweet William Blushcreme
MAC Blossoming Blushcreme
Natio Peach Glow
A random peach blush with no name depotted from a palette
A random pink blush with no name depotted from a palette
Bourjois Cendre de Rose Brune
Bourjois Ambre D'Or
and a teeny tiny EA pink blush that came in a GWP palette.

the two Bourjois and random blushes live at my SOs house (i have a mini stash there).


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Dec 21, 2007)

Here's mine.. so far! 

*MAC MSFs*

Light Flush 
Lightscapade 
Petticoat *x3* (Yes, I went crazy because I just LOVE the colour!) 
Porcelain Pink 
Stereo Rose 
*Laura Geller Baked Blush-N-Brighten goodies*


Berry 
Pink Grapefruit 
Roseberry


----------



## tripwirechick (Jan 11, 2008)

Mine are all MAC, but I am definitely concentrating on getting more soon.. going through a cheek phase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Afterdusk
Posey
Margin
Dollymix
Fleur Power
Peaches
Blushbaby
Hundred Degrees pearlizer
Sunspill, Drizzlegold and Natural Flare beauty powders
Shock & Shine, Orange Twink glimmershimmer

Not as extensive as some others here, but I think I've got a good variety!


----------



## Toya (Jan 12, 2008)

This is what I can remember off-hand:

MAC:

Dollymix 
Blushbaby 
Plum Foolery 
Sweet as Cocoa 
Peachtwist 
Margin 
Frankly Scarlet 
Loverush 
Raizin 
Fleur Power 
the pink Barbie one (I forget what it's called) 
MSF in Global Glow 
NARS:

Exhibit A 
Gilda 
Torrid 
The Multiple in Maui 
Bobbi Brown:

Peony 
French Pink 
Plum 
Clementine 
Coral 
Apricot 
Pink Raspberry (in the palette) 
Raspberry Pot Rouge 
whatever blush is in the summer palette 
Shimmer Brick in Peony, Bronze, Apricot, Pink Quartz 
CARGO:

Rome 
Mendocino 
Laguna 
Panama 
Beach Blush in Echo Beach 
Tarte Cheekstain:

Sunkissed 
Natural Beauty 
Flushed 
Physicians' Formula:

Waikiki Strip 
Miami Strip 
Vegas Strip 
Laura Geller:

Berry 
Pink Grapefruit 
Roseberry 
Golden Apricot 
Ethereal Rose Face Powder 
I think that's it, but probably not.


----------



## Devon (Mar 22, 2008)

Not too many... luckily

1-MAC Fab
2-MAC Blushbaby
3-MILANI Louminous
4-LANCOME blush subtil 05
5-CHANEL Irreelle blush 10
6-BENEFIT Dallas

and that's all...


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 22, 2008)

1) MAC Sweet as Cocoa
2) MAC Glissade MSF (thank god I just got rid of Shimpange)
3) MAC Warmed MSF
4) MAC Goldspill MSF
5) MAC Northern Lights MSF
6) MAC Bronze CCB (only use it for blush)
7) Laura Geller Blush 'n' Brighten Berry
8) Laura Geller Blush 'n' Brighten Golden Apricot
9) NARS Lovejoy
10) Victoria's Secret Pleasure Me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



11) Victoria's Secret Luminizing Mosaic Bronzer

After going to the local MAC counter I have about 4 other blushes on my list... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good thing I've decided to cut back from LE collections!


----------



## Sanayhs (Mar 23, 2008)

I have six! 

Physician's Formula in pink glow
Maybelline dream mousse in peach satin
MAC emote
MAC secret blush (Beauty powder blush)
MAC Fashion Frenzy (Fafi)
MAC Hipness (Fafi)

All of my MAC blushes are limited edition!


----------



## xoleaxo (Mar 23, 2008)

just 3.. i haven't gotten into blushes too much yet.

MAC Sunbasque (my fave!!!)
MAC Peachykeen
MAC Pink Swoon


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 24, 2008)

I have.. (All Mac)

1, Trace Gold
2, Well Dressed
3, Dollymix
4, Frankly Scarlett
5, Afterdusk
6, Sweet William
7, Hipness


----------



## Primula (Mar 24, 2008)

All MAC:

Joyous BPB
Feeling BPB
Coygirl
Cubic
Desirous
Margin
Ambering Rose
Taupe

Lightescapade MSF
Stereo Rose MSF
Northern Light MSF
Glissade MSF

And Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick in Apricot (I loved this at first, but after using it a bit more, I realize that it's basically just a glitter bomb. Blah.)


----------



## eccentric (Mar 24, 2008)

Only three!
-MAC Feeling BPB
-Benefit Georgia Peach
-NARS Orgasm


----------



## seymone25 (Mar 24, 2008)

I will list my MAC blushes and the ones I can remember off the top of my head..

MAC Blush:
Ambering Rose
Azelea
Breezy
Coopertone
Desert Rose
Devil
Dirty Plum
Dollymix
Fashion Frenzy
Fever
Format
Frankly Scarlett
Hipness
Hushabye
Joyous
Laid Back
Lovecrush
Peachtwist
Peachykeen
Pinch Me
Raizin
Salsarose
Sculpt N Shape(Warm Lights/Definitive)
Serenely
Springsheen
Sunbasque
Sweet as Cocoa
Sweetness
Trace Gold
Light Flush MSF
Warmed MSF
Sassed Up IPP
Alpha Girl Beauty Powder
Refined Deeper Bronzer
Sunspill
Good as Gold

Nars:
Mounia

Cargo:
Mendocino

Milani:
Taj Mahl
Mango Tango

Laura Geller:
Golden Apricot
Sunswept

Smashbox:
Tint

Bobbi Brown:
Apricot
Currant

H.I.P:
Thrilled
Elated

Mary Kay:
Plum Dazzle
Bronze Sands

Michael Marcus:
Wonderful
Tropical
Orchid
Sugar Plum

Benefit:
Benetint
Moon Beam

More to come....


----------



## user79 (Mar 25, 2008)

MAC:

Pink Swoon
Blushbaby
Shimpagne MSF
Global Glow MSF

Nars:
Orgasm
Amour
Crazed
Desire
Gilda

Bobbi Brown:
Clementine
Raspberry Pink Pot Rouge
Peony Shimmerbrick

Clinique:
Pink Bronze Shimmering Tones powder


----------



## pahblov (Mar 25, 2008)

MAC
Coygirl
Don't Be Shy
Fleurry
True Romantic
Plum Foolery
Light Flush MSF

Clinique - Silk Bronze


----------



## janwa09 (Mar 25, 2008)

*MAC*

Margin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sunbasque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Emote
Ablaze
Northern Light MSF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Light Flush MSF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gold Spill MSF
Global Glow MSF
(This list will be longer after my Fafi and Beauty Powder Blush haul!!)

*Shu Uemura Glow On Blushes*

M Wine (looks exactly like Fashion Frenzy)
P Silver

*Benefit*

Dallas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Georgia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






10
High Beam

*Nars*

Orgasm

*Cargo*

SuedeBlush in Gold Coast (my new favorite) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*Bare Minerals*

Face Color in Glee

*Prestige*

Blushing Duo in Seagrass


----------



## Jot (Mar 26, 2008)

I've got

all MAC

Blushbaby
Pink Swoon
Hipness
Ladyblush blushcreme

Feeling BPB
Northern lights MSF
Sassed up IPP
Natural flare beauty powder loose


----------



## Winnie (Mar 30, 2008)

*MAC (can't stop buying these!)*
Fashion Frenzy
Hipness
Belightful IPP
Eversun BPB
Springsheen
Breezy
Posey(blushcreme)
Mocha

*The Body Shop*
Raspberry Pink (not very good colour payoff)

*NARS*
Mata Hari

*Estee Lauder*
Tom Ford, Azuree Soleil Cheek Glow in Azuree Glow (sounds fancy but in essence, a blushcreme)

*Chanel*
Irreelle Blush in Bebop (can't really get any colour out of it anymore, maybe it's too firmly pressed? but I'm not a huge fan of Chanel make up)


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 30, 2008)

MAC:
Shimpagne MSF
Hipness
Joyous BPB
Shy Beauty BPB


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 30, 2008)

I don't have that many, I love my MAC the most out of this lot though -

*MAC
*Peaches
Joyous BPB
Dollymix
Pink Swoon
Cubic
Tenderling
Fab
Porcelain Pink MSF
Northern Light MSF
Tenderdusk BP
Golden

*Benefit
*Dandelion

*Lancome
*Magie Blush Rose Zephir


----------



## Susanne (Mar 30, 2008)

All MAC:

Don't Be Shy
Fashion Frenzy
Fleurry
Margin
Other Wordly
Pink Swoon
Shy Beauty
Spaced Out
Springsheen
Style
Sweetness
Tenderling

Pleasantry
Gentle
Love Thing

Accentuate / Sculpt

BP Pearl Sunshine
BP Peaceful
BP Alpha Girl 
BP Smooth Harmony  

MSF Light Flush
MSF Glissade
MSF Gold Spill
MSF New Vegas
MSF Warmed

IPP Sassed Up

Nivea Beauté Blush Shades of Pink


----------



## pepper_mint2 (Mar 30, 2008)

i have

Blossoming
Fashion Frenzy
Hipness
Sweetness
BP Pearl Blossom
MSF Light Flush
MSF Warmed
IPP Sassed Up
MSF porcelain Pink
Shy Angel
Shimmer sweet


non mac:
Benefit Dandelion
Benefit Benetint


----------



## SuSana (Mar 30, 2008)

*MAC*

1. afterdusk
2. fab
3. fleurry
4. hipness
5. honour
6. peachykeen
7. pink swoon
8. pretty indulgent
9. springsheen

10. global glow msf
11. gold spill msf
12. light flush msf
13. new vegas msf
14. lightscapade msf
15. naked you msf
16. northern light msf
17. petticoat msf
18. porcelain pink msf
19. stereo rose msf
20. warmed msf

21. feeling bpb
22. joyous bpb
23. secret blush bpb
24. shy beauty bpb
25. true romantic bpb

26. alpha girl bp
27. pearl sunshine bp

28. belightful ipp
29. sassed-up ipp
30. star! ipp

31. lune blushcreme

32. ever opal pearlizer
33. hundred degrees pearlizer

34. sweetie pie iridescent powder 

35. shimmergold skinshimmer

36. warm ice sheerspark pressed powder

*NARS*

37. deep throat
38. orgasm
39. sin

*BE*

40. soft focus style

I didn't think I had that many!  Might be time to stop


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Mar 30, 2008)

*Mac*
1.Gold spill msf
2.Light flush msf
3.New vegas msf
4.Lightscapade msf
5.Naked you msf
6.Northern light msf
7.Petticoat msf
8.Porcelain pink msf
9.Warmed msf
10.Shooting Star msf
11.Shimpagne Msf
12.Pearl Blossom beauty Powder
13.Pearl Sunshine beauty Powder
14.Shell Pearl beauty Powder
15.Sunsapraked Pearl beauty powder
16. Sassed up Iridescent powder
17. Haullaballoo high-light powder
19.Fleurry blush
20.lady blush blushcreme
21.Fashion Frenzy blush
22.Golden bronzing powder

*Nars*
23.Orgasm
24.Torrid
25.Amour 

*Too Faced*
26.California in a compact
27.Snow Bunny bronzing powder
28.Pink Provocateur blush

*Avon/Mary Kay*
29.Smooth Mineral blush in Hearty Peach
30.Mary Kay bronzing beads


----------



## marinasmith (Apr 11, 2008)

From the top of my head:

MAC:
1. Springsheen
2. Margin
3. Gingerly
4. MSF Glissade
5. MSF New Vegas
6. MSF Shooting Star

Body Shop:
7. Shimmerwaves in bronze

Lancome:
8. Mocha Havana (or something like that)

Bobbi Brown:
9. Shimmerricks in Brownie

Clinique:
10. Spiced Kiss (cream blush)

O Boticário:
11. Pink Mosaic

12. I also have one NYX blusher, but I can't remember the name.


----------



## Caramel_QT (Apr 11, 2008)

Seriously tho, I have to stop:

MAC
Ambering Rose
Raizin
Dessert Rose
Loverush
Dollymix
Sunbasque (just bought it)
Serenely bpb

I think that's it...I also have a stick blush from Avon that is so pretty Tropical Peach I think that's what it's called...

I LOVE blush. I want more: (peachykeen, peachtwist, and sweet as cocoa to name a few).


----------



## janelovesyou (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't have a lot, but I think I have too many even thought there are about 3 or 4 more that I want.

Sunbasque
Afterdusk
Flirt & Tease
Plum Foolery
Ambering Rose
Serenely Beauty Powder Blush
Global Glow MSF
Gold Spill MSF
Warmed MSF


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 15, 2008)

Sweetness Bpb
Joyus Bpb
True romantic bpb
Secret blush bpb
Peachtwist blush
Coygirl blush
Peachykeen blush
Pinch o peach blush
pink swoon blush
tenderling blush
gingerly blush
Trace gold blush
Sweet william blushcreme
Posey blushcreme
ladyblush blushcreme
Warm soul
gentle
nuance
danity 

Light flush msf
vere-vacious ipp
Smooth Harmony bp


----------



## mimanchi (Apr 21, 2008)

*Powder blush:

MAC Cheek x2 (Pro)
MAC Pink Glow
MAC Fluer Power
MAC Peachykeen <3<3<3
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MAC Prism
MAC Margin <3 <3
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MAC Mocha <3
MAC Harmony
MAC Coygirl
Revlon blush* - some pretty coral shade
*Estee Lauder* x2 blushers depotted from some palette as I broke the palette case. No idea what shades they are but only know that they are gorgeous mixing together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(ahhh the day of buying one blush for all occasions and never cares about the name of the shade or brand
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


*MAC MSF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Natural MSF in Dark
New Vegas

MAC Bronzing powder in Matte Bronze*

Does Irridescent powder count? I saw some listed the Fafi iridescent/beauty powder.
I don't have fafi but I have

*MAC Silver Dust
Mac Golden bronze*

Oops a bit excessive


----------



## plexivixen (Apr 21, 2008)

MAC- Peaches, Peachy Keen, Emote, Fashion Frenzy, Alpha Girl (works as a light blusher)
Chanel- Secret
Nars- Orgasm
Milani- Mango Tango, Coffee 'N' Cream
Jane- Blushing Baby Doll, Blushing Earth Sheer, Blushing Petal, Blushing Glow, Blushing Orchid Shimmer.

I love Jane Blushes. I need more MAC ones =)


----------



## kaddy (Apr 22, 2008)

Nivea-terracotta (cheap and lovely)
Deborah-Terracotta
Deborah-Rame
Laura Mercier
Shu Uemura-M Orange 50


----------



## geeko (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh crap...at last count i have the following blushers (i didn't include some msfs and beauty powders as i consider them to be highlighters rather than blushers)... Too much too much! have to stop buying blushers!

*MAC*
1. Blushbaby
2. Coygirl
3. Cute
4. Dame
5. Desirious
6. Dollymix
7. Don't Be Shy
8. Fab
9. Fashion Frenzy
10. Flirt N Tease
11. Foolish Me
12. Golden Kitty/primpkin
13. Goddess
14. Hipness
15. Lune
16. Maidenchant
17. Mocha
18. Overprint
19. Peachykeen
20. Peaches
21. Petalpoint
22. Pinch o peach
23. Pink swoon
24. Plum foolery
25. Rose hip/blossum up
26. Smile
27. Springsheen
28. Sweet William
29. Stray Rose
30. Summerlily
31. Well dressed
32. Eversun
33. Joyous
34. Sweetness
35. True Romantic
36. Secret Blush
37. Shy Beauty
38. Light flush
39. Warmed
40. Northern light
41. Glissade
42. Petticoat
43. Stereo Rose
44. Gold spill
45. Shell pearl
46. Alpha Girl
47  Merrily 
48. Dainty
49. Gleeful
50. Love thing
51. Warm soul
52. Nuance
53. Pleasantry
54. Gentle
55. Fleur power

*Non MAC*
56. Shu uemura antiqued pink
57. Shu uemura antiqued orange
58. Shu uemura vicious apricot
59. Shu uemura sakura
60. Cargo Rome
61. Cargo Tonga
62. Bobbi brown french pink
63. Bobbi brown Desert rose
64. Bobbi brown coral
65. Bobbi Brown apricot shimmerbrick
66. Bobbi Brown rose shimmerbrick
67. Bobbi Brown sandstone shimmerbrick
68. TBS radiant pink
69. Ettusais Tulip pink
70. Ettusasis poppy orange
71. Gransenbon Dolly pink
72. Gransenbon Blossom pink
73. Gransenbon pretty orange
74. Gransenbon Apricot ginger
75. Jill stuart Shy pink
76. Sana Maiko Han Deep Cherry blossom
77. Benefit Dandelion
78. Milani Glimmerstripes in Terra glimmer
79. Milani Glimmerstripes in Berry glimmer


Omg... 79 blushers. I have to stop!... too much too much..

Here are the other face stuff i have which i consider more as highlighters or finishin powders
1. Tenderdusk bp loose
2. Pearl blossom bp
3. Pearl sunshine bp
4. Porcelain pink msf
5. 100 degrees pearlizer. 
6. Tahitan sand bp
7. Sassed up irridiscent powder
8. Verve a cious irridiscent powder
9. Freeform irridiscent powder
10.  Benefit Georgia

HOLY CRAP. that's way too much blushers for my 2 cheeks...I have to stop buying cheek products! I'm so obssessed with blushers these days. arggh!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 22, 2008)

*Everyday Minerals:
*1. Soft Touch
2. Nick Nack
3. Wet Sand
4. Siesta
5. All Smiles
6. Cherry Fizz
7. Waffle Cone
8. Chit Chat
9. Sunday Brunch
10. Apple
11. Pink Ribbon

*NARS:
*12. Orgasm
13. Torrid

*Stila:
*14. Petunia

*Cargo:
*15. Topeka
16. Mendocino
17. Louisiana

*Shu Uemura:
*18. P Pink 30

*L'oreal:
*19. Sugar N Spice
20. Sugar Plum
21. Raspberry Sorbet
22. Ginger Snap
23. Strawberry Tart
24. Front Page Peach

*Revlon:
*25. Peachy Keen

*MAC:
*26. Stereo Rose
27. Pinch O Peach
28. Blushbaby
29. Trace Gold
30. Dollymix
31. Ambering Rose
32. Foolish Me
33. Afterdusk
34. Springsheen
35. Sunbasque
36. Peachykeen
37. Plum Foolery
38. Fleurry
39. Pink Swoon
40. Shy Beauty
41. Sweetness
42. Joyous


----------



## fashionette (May 1, 2008)

I have a zillion blushes. Really, no kidding. But I don't have a lot of MAC blushes (6). I just started collecting MAC for real though so my collection is still pretty small, but I'm constantly adding more stuff.

Anyway, here's my blush list right now (MAC that is, with all the other ones I have it's probably around 40 or more):

- Brit Wit blushcreme
- Ladyblush blushcreme
- Dollymix
- Style
- Sunbasque
- Peaches


----------



## greeneyes81 (Jun 18, 2008)

I've just started getting into blush, but my collection is growing......

MAC:
Dame
Springsheen
Fleurry
Dollymix
X-rocks
Spaced Out

MAC Beauty Powder Blush:
Joyous
Shy Beauty (delivered to my office today after i left LOL)

MAC Blushcreme:
Maidenchant

MAC MSF's:
Petticoat
Light Flush
Porcelain Pink

MAC Iridescent Pressed Powder (i use it as blush):
Sassed Up

MAC Beauty Powder (again, i use it as blush):
Alpha Girl

Tarte:
Tipsy

Chanel:
Narcisse

woah, i have alot. and to think, i never wore blush untill a few months ago..............LOL


----------



## alwaysbella (Jun 18, 2008)

oh my, i only have this...but is ok, hopefully i would have the money for the new ones that are coming out. Even thou im still thinking about that...im not a big fan of blushes, lol
 MAC:
Fafi- sassed-up
MSF Warmed
MSF New Vegas
Sincere (my fav. so far)
Hipness
Refiend Golden

EMANI:
French Riviera

JANE: 
02 Satin (dont really like)

CAGOODLES:
Tahiti


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 19, 2008)

one - Nars: Orgasm


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jul 5, 2008)

1. Dollymix
2. Dame
3. Springsheen
4. Sunbasque
5. Peachykeen
6. Gingerly
7. Otherworldly
8. Margin
9. Lilicent
10. Ladyblush
11. Britwit
12. Hipness
13. Fleurry
14. Ablaze
15. Joyous
16. Sweetness
17. Shy beauty
18. Feeling
19. Eversun
20. Secret Blush
21. True Romantic
22. Spaced out
23. X-Rocks
24. Fab
25. Don't be shy
26. Plum Foolery
27. Afterdusk
28. Petalescent


----------



## elmo1026 (Jul 5, 2008)

*MAC:
1. *Hipness
*2. *Peachtwist
*3. *Ambering Rose
*4. *Sweetness BP
*5. *Feeling BP
*6.* Loverush
*7. *Laid Back cream blush
*8. *So Ceylon MSF

*NARS:

9.* Taj Mahal


----------



## natzz (Jul 12, 2008)

*Bourjois*
33 luna d`or
35 lilas d`or
03 brun cuivre

*Benefit *10

*CD*
639
733
749  
883 
639
004 tropical orchids | dior bronze
943 framboise/strawberry sorbet
effets blush trio 802 rose tones

*Chanel*
_Irreelle blush _
-20 glamur
-23 satelite
-24 pink cloud
-60 Be Bop
-70 incognito
-80 tea-rose
_Joues contraste _
-03 brume d`or
-15 оrchid rose
-31 Rose Cache
-44 Narcisse
-48 enchanteresse 
-49  luna
-50 desert- bronze plum
-53 turbulent
-82 reflex
-96 сapriz
-Chanel"LUMIERИS MAGIQUES DE CHANEL 
EXCLUSIVE CREATION"

*Clarins*rose pastel №10

*Clinique*
-114 iced lotus 
-01 golden bronze
-01 peach bronze
-120 blushing blush 
-1 peony
-2 posy
-01 patchwork pink

*Guerlain*
-515  
-61 bubble creamy blush
-sun light 1
-sun kissed 2

*HR *22, drive me Jelly

*Isadora*22 frosty

*Lancome* 02 , blush focus

*Loreal*04 rosewood 

*MAC*
-afterdusk
-coppertone
-cubiс
-dainty MB
-fleur power 
-gentle MB
-gipness
-margin
-melba 
-other worldly
-prism 
-sunbasque
-spaced out
-springsheen 
-tenderling 
-well dressed
-x-rocks

*Max Factor* subtle amber, 245

*NARS*  orgasm

*Nina Ricci * brume de roses 

*Revlon* nude 

*Shiseido*
- creamy  С3 
- duo 3
- B1
- B3
- B4
- В5
- В6

*Smashbox*
- golden beige
- smashing Candid

*Versace*  fard nacre

*Y.S.L*№13

*MAC* MSFs:
-Warmed
-Light Flush
-New Vegas
-Gold Spill


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 12, 2008)

*****


----------



## Monsy (Jul 14, 2008)

Chanel Irreelle blush №60 Be Bop
Bourjois 33 luna d`or
Bourjois 35 lilas d`or
Collistar peach
Collistar multi
Dior shimmer


----------



## jbid (Jul 14, 2008)

boujois tomette
bourjois rose ambre
inglot cream blush in 88
inglot cream blush in 92
everyday minerals corner office
everyday minerals pink ribbon
everyday minerals all smiles
and my newly found loves, mac blushes in
springsheen
peachykeen
dollymix
x-rocks (it really rocks!)
now i'm just waiting for sonic chic...


----------



## cassitassi (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh no.

MAC
1) Uncommon Blushcreme
2) Cheery Blushcreme
3) Sunbasque

NARS
4) Sin
5) Taos
6) Angelika
7) Gilda
8) Gina
9) Zen
10) Sertao
11) Lovejoy
12) Albatross
13) Nico
14) Guele de Nuit
15) Montenegro

Other:
16) Clinique Mysterious Mocha
17) Jane Blushing Glow
18) Jane Blushing Plum
19) Jane Blushing Earth Sheer
20) Cargo Blu_Ray Blush/Highlighter
21) Sue Devitt Belize


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Jul 17, 2008)

I have:
MAC
1.Dollymix
2.Sweet as cocoa
3. Sunbasque
4. X-Rocks
5. Hipness
6. Honour
7. Flirt and Tease
8. Plum Foolery
9. Peachykeen

NARS 
1. Orgasm
2. Deep Throat


----------



## mittens (Jul 18, 2008)

Just a few:

Mac
Blushbaby
Harmony 
Dollymix
Don't Be Shy
Dainty

Nars
Orgasm

Chanel
Narcisse


----------



## SpringDancer (Jul 18, 2008)

I don't have many blushes. The ones I own are:
Clinique Smoldering Plum
MAC Sweet William
MAC Posey
MAC Ladyblush
MAC Gleeful
MAC Petticoat
MAC Joyous
MAC Spaced Out
Stila Pretty
Madina Milano 06
Il Makiage Desert Sand
Signature Minerals Buff Apricot


----------



## glitariibabe (Jul 18, 2008)

MAC Pinch o Peach
MAC Melba
MAC Sunbasque
MAC Dolly Mix
NARS Deep Throat
NARS Torrid
Bobbi Brown Pink Truffle


----------



## KikiB (Jul 18, 2008)

Well for me personally, I HATE blush. I am more of a bronzer girl-but many are too dark for me, so I love my MSF's. Yes, they are a blush.

Alpha Girl BP (really good because it barely shows up on me, which is the point)
Belightful IPP
Glissade MSF
Light Flush MSF
Lune blushcreme
Northern Light MSF (I cannot live without this)
Spaced Out

I've also got a lot of palettes with blush...I have 3 of the mark Flip For It kits, that I never use, I have Goldie's Book of Bronze, I have some GWP bronzers and blushes...


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 20, 2008)

Since I posted in March, my collection has grown a fair bit.

MAC blushes:
-Peachtwist
-Sunbasque
-Plum Foolery
-Emote (2)
-Posey cremeblush
-Maidenchant cremeblush
-Blossoming cremeblush
-Sweet William cremeblush
-Spaced Out
-Fashion Frenzy
-Hipness
-Eversun
-Secret blush
-Shy beauty
-Feeling
-Serenely
-True Romantic

MAC MSFs:
-Lightscapade (2)
-Petticoat
-Warmed
-Light Flush
-Porcelain Pink
-Naked You
-New Vegas
-Shimpagne
-Northern Lights
-Glissade
-Gold Spill
Maybelline mousse blush in peach satin
Physician's formula in pink glow
Body Shop Blushing Daisies 01
Body Shop Blushing Daisies 02

GWP size stuff and bronzer not included


----------



## TDoll (Jul 20, 2008)

*MAC*:
Cute
Pink Swoon
Well Dressed
Gingerly
Sunbasque
Glissade MSF
Nuance MB
Gentle MB

*Nars:
*Orgasm

*Benefit:*
10
Dallas
Dandelion

*Tarte:
*Stiletto


----------



## Asphyxiation (Jul 20, 2008)

Hahahaha.........1.... >_>

Which is a NYX blush in Natural..
I'm not that good to apply blush so I thought I would start with something not to bright..


----------



## inno (Jul 22, 2008)

Mac - Mocha
Nars - Gina
Nars - Angelika
Canmake - Cheek Graduation #04
Canmake Powder Cheeks - Pw13
Bobby Brown Shimmerbrick - Pink
Bobby Brown Shimmerbrick - Bronze


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 22, 2008)

i only have two Blushs from MAC "Flirt & Tease and Springsheen"


----------



## fashionate (Aug 3, 2008)

I only have MAC blushes..

Ablaze + 1 backup
Apple-Red
Azalea (i looooove it)
Blushbaby
Breath of Plum + Ring 'o' Roses mac doubles
Cubic
Desirous
Dollymix
Don't be Shy
Emote
Eversun
Fab + 1 backup
Fashion Frenzy
Feeling
Fleur Power
Gingerly
Hipness
other Worldly
Out of bounds
Peaches
Peachykeen
Petalpoint
Pinch Me
Prism
Raizin
Smile
Spaced Out
Strada
Stray Rose
Tenderling

Mineralize:
Dainty
Gentle
Glissage
Light Flush
Lightscapade
New Vegas
Northern Lights
Shooting Star


we can never have too many blushes eh? :S lol


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 3, 2008)

I only have two, lol..
I am not a blush junkie
1. Maybelline Dream Matte Blush in Cloud Wine
2. Bourjois Baked Blush #16
waiting to arrive
3. NYX cremeblush in Hot Pink


----------



## makeba (Aug 8, 2008)

gingerly
foolish me
tenderly
coppertone
margin
sweet as cocoa
raizin
lovejoy
1 by Iman
blushing bride by tarte
two by Isadora
1 NYX
2 others by mac i cant remember their names


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Aug 8, 2008)

My gosh you ladies sure dont joke when it comes to Blush....and I thought I was a Blush whore with my miniscule list compared to all y'all!!!

Anyway here goes my "now miniscule list" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*MAC*
Coppertone (first blush ever, still love it)
Pinch Me
Raizin
Plum Foolery
Format
Sweet As Cocoa
Blunt
Love Joy (Sonic Chic)
Warmed (MSF)

*NARS*
Taj Mahal --LOVE IT!!( **recommended by Scandalous Beauty..she's the best...saw her youtube video and got it the same day!)


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 8, 2008)

I have only two blushes, not a big fan of those..
I have Warm Soul from the Sonic Chic collection and the a Make Up Store blush in Glam Rose, it's a cold pinkish colour.


----------



## Moxy (Aug 26, 2008)

Dollymix (permanent)
Don't be shy (Barbie)
Dainty (mineralized)

I always spend my money on eye make up...just recently I have realized that cheeks are a wonderful area of your face to work on. Definitely getting more mineralized blushes, they're awesome.


----------



## juxteyes (Sep 3, 2008)

I have many blushes. I can't get enough!
1. MAC Well Dressed
2. MAC Shy Beauty
3.MAC Peachykeen
4. MAC Tendering
5. MAC Secret Blush
6. MAC Fafi Hipness
7. MAC Spaced Out
8. MAC X-rocks
9. MAC Trace Gold
10. MAC Blushbaby
11. MAC Mocha
12. MAC mineralized Gentle
13. MAC  mineralized Dainty
14. MAC True Romantic
15. MAC Plum du Bois
16. MAC Blooming
17. MAC mineralized Warm soul
18. MAC mineralized Gleeful
19. MAC mineralized Pleasantry
20. MAC mineralized Nuance
21. MAC Dollymix


----------



## geeko (Sep 4, 2008)

as of date, i've 87 blushers >.<


----------



## .k. (Sep 4, 2008)

1. MAC pinch o peach
2. MAC style
3. MAC honour
4. MAC prism
5. MAC coygirl
6. MAC well dressed
7. Nars orgasm
8. Nars matta hari
9. Clinque rose something
10.Bare esentuals warmth


----------



## jamie89 (Sep 4, 2008)

Not too many!

- MAC Dollymix
- MAC Gentle
- MAC Posey
- MAC Breezy
- MAC Melba
- MAC Emote
- NARS Cactus Flower


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a few different ones from different companies, but I'll just post my MAC ones:

1. Sincere
2. Peaches
3. Sweet  As Cocoa
4. X-Rocks
5. Spaced Out
6. Nuance (Mineralized)
7. Blooming
8. Plum Du Bois
9. Ladyblush Blushcreme

Wow i have more than I thought


----------



## sharkbytes (Sep 8, 2008)

MAC Tenderling
MAC Strada
MAC Emote
MAC Hipness
MAC Plum Foolery
NARS Torrid
NARS Orgasm
NARS Nico

Wow, I need a few more for variation!


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 8, 2008)

I have four actual blushes and the two MSF that I also use as blushes.

MAC mineralize blushes in Warm Soul, Nuance and Merrily.
Make Up Store Powder blush in Glam Rose
MAC MSF in Glissade and Northern Light.


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 9, 2008)

I have five:

Clinique Lucky Clover
Clinique New Rose
Nars Deep Throat
A Jane one that supposed to be similar to Orgasm
MAC's True Romantic


----------



## amani220 (Sep 18, 2008)

Margin
Plum Foolery
Goddess
Flirt & Tease
Sweet as Cocoa
Raizin
Ablaze
Gingerly
Hushabye

Lemming for Fab and Slave to Love...


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 28, 2008)

I have four and I plan to get more from upcoming collections!
MAC Play-around-pink
MAC Sun-centred
MAC X-rocks
Chanel Poesie

I have other highlighters and bronzers, but I didn't list them since they aren't blushes.


----------



## SweetClover (Sep 28, 2008)

Not one  I don't use blushers.


----------



## luvmkup (Oct 2, 2008)

MAC Joyous
MAC Blooming
Too Faced Ooh-la-la (I think that's the name?)

I want to add MAC Pinch o' Peach soon


----------



## PinkShell21 (Oct 3, 2008)

Okay whoa I LOVE blush!!! I have over 200 blushes but they are at my home in the states. When I moved to Australia I brought with me:

MAC MSF in Porcelain Pink
MAC MSF in Gold Spill
MAC MSF in Shimpagne
MAC MSF in Global Glow
MAC MSF in SHooting Star
MAC MSF in Shimpagne
MAC MSF in Light Flush
MAC MSF in Warmed
MAC MSF in Northern Light
MAC MSF in New Vegas

MAC Blushes in: Serenely, Don't Be Shy, Peachykeen, Margin, Other Worldly, Shy beauty, Feeling, Fancy Ray, Sweet William, Lune, Trace Gold, Fleur Power, Hipness, Well Dressed, Blush Doubles in Peachiness/Blushbaby

MAC see-thru cheek stains (2)
MAC Heatherette BP in Smooth Harmony and Pearl Blossom from Barbie
MAC IPP in Sassed Up and Belightful from Fafi
MAC Lure bronzer in Golden
MAC Bronzer in Matte Bronze and Bronze, Refined Golden (Neo-SciFi)

Maybelline Mousse blush in Pink Voyage
Maybelline mineral blushes in Plum something and Original Rose

UD blush in Paranoid

Faces of Australia Highlighting Stick

NARS Mata Hari
NARS Riviera stick
NARS Duo in Laguna/Orgasm

Clinique minis in Cupid, Aglow and Almond Blossom
Clinique Nude highlighter
Clinique Plum Poppy
Clinique Blush in Bare Nudes (?) and Rich Nude
Clinique Touchblush in Spiced Kiss
Clinique Bronzing liquid highlighter/illuminating lotion
Clinique bronzer in Sunkissed

Stila Peony CC
Stila Highlighter in Gold
Stila AOS in #9

tarte stick in Flushed

Delux Flushstick in Pink

Lancome bronzer duo
Lancome blush in Coral Heat

Cargo Gotham

CG Cheekers in Plumberry Glow, Sierra Sands, and Sophisticated Sable (trio)

Jane Fiji bronzer
Jane Mineral blush in Honey


Hot damn!


----------



## Rennah (Oct 18, 2008)

MAC Sunbasque
MAC Dollymix
Maybelline Dream Mousse Blush - #25 Rose Petal
Clinique Soft-Pressed Powder Blusher - #03 Rhubarb
Clinique Blushing Blush Powder Blush - #115 Smoldering Plum (came with this awesome free gift: http://thesalerack.files.wordpress.c...4/freegift.jpg)
The Body Shop Cheek Color - Heavenly Pink (part of a Holiday Eye & Cheek Palette: http://photos1.blogger.com/x/blogger...g_makeupbg.jpg)


----------



## fresh76 (Oct 18, 2008)

I have sold a bunch because I have accepted the fact that not every colour is THAT much different from others (on my skin, anyways). 

What made the cut:
1. NARS Deep Throat
2. NARS Orgasm
3. NARS Lovejoy
4. MAC Margin
5. MAC Peaches
6. MAC Blushbaby
7. MAC Ladyblush blushcreme

I also have some random blushes (from Smashbox and Cargo, but I don't use them at all)


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 20, 2008)

I can't believe how many I actually have now >_< 

1. Northern Light MSF
2. Warmed MSF
3. Light Flush MSF
4. So Ceylon MSF
5. Petticoat MSF (It's in the mail lol)
6. Global Glow MSF
7. Shooting Star MSF
8. Blunt
9. Trace Gold
10. Dollymix
11. Fab
12. Sweet as Cocoa
13. Format
14. Ablaze
15. Serenely
16. Hipness
17. Fashion Frenzy
18. Love Thing
19. Merrily
20. Gleeful
21. Gentle
22. Nars Exhibit A
23. Paradise Celebré Just Peachy
24. Paradise Celebré Wineberry
24. Soft Flame Loose Beauty Powder


----------



## Zeastlake (Oct 24, 2008)

1.Sunbasque
2.Spaced Out
3.X-Rocks
4.Trace Gold
5.Honour
6.Feeling BPB
7.Blooming
8.Nuance MB
9.Dainty MB
10. Blossoming CB


----------



## Shenanigans (Oct 24, 2008)

All in my MAC palette - I don't use other blushes anymore.  =)

Pink Swoon
Dame
Dollymix
Peachtwist
Trixie
Stark Naked (not depotted yet, can't risk breaking it)


----------



## QueenEmB (Oct 24, 2008)

Nars Orgasm
Nars Angelika
MAC sunbasque
MAC sweet william blushcreme
Bobbi Brown pot rouge in pink rasberry
Bobbi Brown pot rouge in calypso coral
Shu Uemura glow on blush in P red 14


----------



## animacani (Oct 24, 2008)

Mac dollymix
Mac blossoming BC
Mac sweet william BC
Mac mocha 
Mac heatherette alpha girl BP
Mac matte bronze bronzer
Clinique honey blush
Loreal pink marsmellow(?)
And I also have a lot of bronzers from IsaDora..


----------



## cno64 (Oct 24, 2008)

I have recently discovered Ben Nye blushes and they are great, but NOT for the timid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just got Passion Purple, and it is several solar systems beyond pigmented; it can actually stain your fingers.
However, if applied lightly and carefully, it can give you a surprisingly subtle pinky purple flush, not bruise-like at all.
I got mine at alconeco.com.


----------



## belle89 (Oct 25, 2008)

0. I need to look into getting a few.


----------



## VeryAroma (Oct 29, 2008)

I only have a few blushes:

Pure Luxe Cosmetics:
Giddy
Cheeky
Beachbabe

MAC:
Azalea
Gently (MSF)


Wishlist: Frankly Scarlet


----------



## baysaz (Nov 2, 2008)

-MAC Dainty. Pretty in the pan. Don't know if it's all I hoped it would be.
-NARS Orgasm. No big deal on me. So light, and don't see the pink on me.
-LAURA GELLER Pink Grapefruit. Love. Can be a bit brownish. Nice finish. Long lasting.
-LANCOME Color Design in Bronze Strut (TJ Maxx haul). Like a beige cream highlighter.
-LANCOME Magique Blush in Subtle Fluff (TJ Maxx haul) - current favorite, long lasting mousse.
-STILA Rouge Pot in Dahlia, Jasmine, Lotus, Sweet Pea (Marshalls haul). Fun! Hard to apply.
-MILANI minerals in Mai Tai. Used it alot in summer.
-BOURJOIS Lun D'Or. Hard to get enough on the brush.
-JANE Blushing Cheeks in Plum. Yuck.
-L'OREAL Blush Delice in Strawberry Tart. Streaky.
-REVLON A Floral Affair collection in Pinking of You, Peachy Keen. 
-SONIA KASHUK in Lilly, Flamingo. Lilly is a great go-to.
-BARE MINERALS in Riches, Hint, Blush Pearl, Secret, Rose Radiance, True. Like them, but don't stay on long enough.

I'm a Fairly Light/Light in BE for reference. Don't know if I'm warm or cool. But, I don't think peachy is exactly right for me. I think the redder tones are better, but since I'm light it's hard to apply light enough. BE makes it easy to apply but lasts the least. Currently looking for some nice sheerish apricot-like colors.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 3, 2008)

I have:

MAC: Eversun bpb, Stark Naked bpb, Love Thing mb, Love Joy mb, Pleasantry mb, Soft Flame loose bp, Sunspill loose bp, Alpha Girl bp, Petticoat MSF

NARS: Deep Throat, Sin

Others: BB Gold Shimmerbrick, Too Faced Beach Bunny, Too Faced Love is Lust blush, The Body Shop Bronzer, Hard Candy bronzer


----------



## Princesa Livia (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow geeko, thats a lot!! I only have the following blushes:

Blush:
1.Dainty – Light yellow pink with gold pearl (Mineralize Blush) – Sonic Chic
2.Dollymix – Pure candy pink (Sheertone Shimmer) – Permanent
3.Don’t Be Shy – Bright clean pink (Satin) – Barbie Loves MAC
4.Emote – Grey-brown – Smoke Signals
5.Fab – Plum with gold pearl (Frost) – Barbie Loves MAC
6.Hipness – Intense coral with soft white pearl – Fafi
7.Petalpoint – Dirty mid-tone pink (Frost) – Strange Hybrid
8.Pink Swoon – Clearly pink (Sheertone) – Manish Arora 
9.Springsheen – Light peach with gold pearl (Sheertone Shimmer) – Permanent
10.Sweetness – Intense blue pink (Beauty Powder Blush) – Beauty Powder Blush Collection
11.True Romantic – Mid-tone pink with silver pearlized pigments (Beauty Powder Blush) – Beauty Powder Blush Collection

Mineralized Skinfinish
1.Petticoat – soft pink with rose and amber veining – Lingerie/Sheer Minerals

-- its copy-pasted from my list of mac stuff I own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (its how i keep track of the stuff i have!)


----------



## Princesa Livia (Nov 3, 2008)

Although its a bit late, i'm on the look out for a Spaced Out blush. Also can't wait to get my hands on a Stark Naked this thursday


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 3, 2008)

MAC
Plum du bois
Sweet as Cocoa
Margin
X-Rocks
Apple Red
TanTone
Emote
Blunt
Variety 
Plum du bois
Eversun
Mocha
Taupe
Stark Naked
Enough, Said
Dolly Mix

Nars
Orgasm
Super Orgasm
Albatross
Sure ther's more...But I am not at home so can;t remember


----------



## xxAngelxx (Nov 4, 2008)

Let's see.... for blushes, beauty powders, etc... Here goes...

MAC 
1. Blooming powder blush 
2. Fleurry powder blush
3. Peachykeen sheertone shimmer blush 
4. Warm Soul mineralize blush
5. Stark Naked beauty powder blush 
6. Eversun beauty powder blush
7. Northern Light MSF
8. Flower Mist Dew beauty powder
9. Warmed MSF
10. New Vegas MSF
11. Petticoat MSF
12. Honour powder blush 
13. Pink Swoon sheertone blush
14. Pleasureful blushcreme

NARS
15. Orgasm
16. Super Orgasm
17. Deep Throat

TOO FACED
18-20. The Bronzed & The Beautiful palette (Pink Leopard Bronzing Powder, Sun Bunny Caribbean in a Compact Bronzer, and Snow Bunny Caribbean in a Compact) 

KIMORA LEE SIMMONS
21. Honey Comb bronzer

FRESH
22. Tropic of Nectar blush powder

BECCA
23. Princess pressed shimmer powder

BARE ESCENTUALS 
24. Clear Radiance
25. Pure Radiance/Tropical Radiance duo
26. Riches gold-infused blush
27. Soft Focus Glee
28. Naughty, Naughty blush
29. True face color
30. Pure Radiance
31. Bare Radiance

That's all for now


----------



## tuuli (Nov 6, 2008)

Blushes

1) Well Dressed
2) Dollymix
3) Blushcreme Posey
4) Breezy
5) Coygirl
6) Mineralized Blush Dainty
7) Mineralized Blush Pleasantry
8) Blooming
9) Stark Naked
10) Feeling
11)True Romantic
12) Desert Rose
13) Frankly Scarlet
14) Hushabye
15) Breath Of Plum
16) Beautypowder Pearl Blossom
17) *MSF* Porcelain Pink
18) Light Flush
19) Petticoat
20) Petticoat (Backup) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



21) Lightscapade
22) Chanel Joues Contraste "Caprice"


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 6, 2008)

1) Peaches
2) Blushbaby
3) Coygirl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




4) X-Rocks
5) Plum du Bois
6) Blooming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



7) Pink Swoon
8) Devil
9) Pleasantry
10) Stark Naked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



11) Stark Naked (backup)
12) Petticoat MSF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



13) Petticoat MSF (backup)
14) So Ceylon MSF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



15) Flower Mist Dew beauty powder (only use it as a blush)


non-MAC

16) BB Shimmer Brick Beige
17) BB Pink Raspberry (pink raspberry face palette)
18) BB Mauve (mauve face palette)


----------



## kittykit (Nov 6, 2008)

At the moment, I only have...

*MAC*
Cubic
Nuance
Stark Naked
Gingerly
X-Rocks

*Too Faced*
Beach Bunny


----------



## l1onqueen (Nov 13, 2008)

LOL, I only have two blushes, Sweet as Cocoa, and Dollymix.


----------



## zeroxstar (Nov 13, 2008)

blushes: 
MAC: Dame, Blooming, Dainty, Warm Soul, Pleasantry, Stark Naked BPB, Shy Beauty BPB, Peachiness/Blushbaby duo, Lilicent Blushcreme, Uncommon Blushcreme, Lure Blushcreme 

BP/Bronzers/MSFS: 
MAC: Alpha Girl BP, Shell Pearl BP, Pearl Blossom BP, Pearl Blossom BP, Smooth Harmony BP, Petticoat, Glissade, Shimpagne, Porcelain Pink, So Ceylon, Warmed, Light Flush, Shooting Star MSFs 

Urban Decay Toasted Baked Bronzer 

...wow that's way too many


----------



## yodagirl (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm gonna plead the fifth lol


----------



## musicalhouses (Nov 17, 2008)

lol i think this thread is a great idea, it forces me to really see how much stuff i have!

1. mac blushbaby
2. mac pinch o peach
3. bb pink raspberry pot rouge
4. bb pink raspberry powder in palette
5. bb pale pink pot rouge in palette
6. bb pink truffle in palette
7. bb velvet plum in palette
8. bb nectar in palette
9. bb desert rose in palette
10. laurier mercier apricot face tint
11. cargo tonga
12. stila tutu
13. benefit dandelion
14. stila rose
15. 2 faced quickie chronicles blushes: starlette, vixe, man eater, cupcake
16. lorac multiplatinum palette blush (couture i think)
17. becca nerfertiti psp
18. becca gypsy lsp
19. becca turkish rose in palette
20. mac well dressed in palette
21. bb slopes in palette
22. stila lilium cc in duo
23. stila gerbera cc in duo
24. stila peony cc
25. stila orchid cc
26. smashbox prism softlights
27. smashbox bca softlights
28. smashbox matrix softlights
29. smashbox tokidoki softlights
30. stila fade
31. stila lotus blossom? palette blush
32. smashbox bella skintint
33. other random d/s stuff: loreal true match, wnw blushes, etc etc


----------



## cetati (Nov 17, 2008)

MAC: 
1. Dollymix
2. Petticoat MSF 

NARS: 
3. Orgasm

SMASHBOX: 
4. Fusion Soft Lights in Dusk
5. Soft Lights in Tint


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 17, 2008)

Mmmm, I have been resisting this thread - but then I figured if I list all my blushes I will have a blush "moment of truth" and realize I'm all set, don't need anymore.

Right. 

Anyway, here is my list:

*MAC Powder Blush:*
Prism
Bard'O
Angel
Buff
Mocha
Blooming

*MAC Beauty Powder Blush:*
Stark Naked

*MAC Mineralize Blush & MSF:*
Warm Soul
Light Flush

*Laura Mercier Powder Blush & Face Tint:*
Opera
Crushed Hazelnut
Rose Bloom
Nectar
Winter Bloom (LE)
Orange Blossom (LE)
Filtered Brown Face Tint
Blushing Face Tint

*NARS Powder Blush:*
Mata Hari
Zen
Madly
Lovejoy
Albatross

*Chanel Joues Contraste Powder Blush:*
Tempting Beige
Caprice
Reflex

*glominerals pressed mineral blush* (I have a full blush magazine that includes the following):
hibiscus
sweet
sheer petal
begonia
rosebud
papaya
innocent
spice berry
nectar
sandalwood
bare
sunset

*Bare Escentuals face color:*
Soft Focus Glee
Tropical Radiance
Glee

*Misc & Mineral Blush:*
Giorgio Armani Sheer Cream Blush #1
Stila Convertible Colour in Orchid
Stila Powder Blush in Fade
Stila Powder Blush in Hint
Lauress Shy
Senna Peaches N' Cream
La Bella Donna Pink Sorbet
YSL Touche Blush #4
YSL Touche Blush #19

Oy.


----------



## dreamer246 (Nov 19, 2008)

<Post deleted>


----------



## lucy in the sky (Nov 22, 2008)

Chanel rose petale
Chanel rose dust
Guerlain rose plain veint


----------



## lushious_lips (Nov 22, 2008)

*MAC Blushes*
Blooming
Harmony
Ambering Rose
Margin
XRocks
Spaced Out

*Mineralized/MSF*
Pleasantry
Nuance
New Vegas
Light Flush
Petticoat
So Ceylon

*NARS*
Orgasm


----------



## miss_primer (Dec 4, 2008)

*Mac Blushes*
serenely
gleeful 
gentle
merrily

*Mac MSFs*
Petticoat
Light Flush

*NYX*
pinky 
mocha


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 5, 2008)

mac blushes:

1. angel
2. cubic
3. prism
4. blushbaby
5. strayrose
6. petal point
7. loverush
8. hushabye
9. breezy
10. x-rock
11. amberingrose
12. peachtwist
13. honour
14. trace of gold
15. spacedout
16. eversun
17. fleurry
18. springsheen
19. desirous
20. nuance
21. pleasantry
22. blunt
23. emote
24. harmony
25. joyous
26. style
27. margin
28. coygirl
29. gingerly
30. coppertone
31. sunbasque
32. plum foolery
33. dollymix
34. lilicent
35. uncommon
36. lady blush
37. posey
38. tenderling
39. secret

mac cheek items:

1. drizzle gold
2. dancing light
3. warmed
4. so ceylon
5. light flush
6. vervacious
7. sassed-up
8. smooth harmony
9. bronze
10. hush ccb
11. improper copper ccb
12. bronze ccb
13. glimmer shimmer ritzy
14. glimmer shimmer astral ray
15. pearl ccb


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Dec 12, 2008)

1. MAC joyous
2. MAC true romantic
3. MAC shy beauty
4. MAC other worldy
5. MAC X-Rocks
6. MAC sweet william
7. MAC blossoming
8. MAC MSF petticoat
9. MAC MSF porcelain pink
10. MAC MSF shimpagn
11. MAC MSF so ceylon
12. MAC MSF shooting star
13. Clinique precious posy
14. Chanel be-bop
15. Everday Minerals salon fun
16. Pout beauty queen
17. Everyday Minerals Pink Ribbon
18. Everyday Minerals DVR Sunday
19. Everyday Minerals Best Friends


----------



## IheartMACmakeup (Dec 12, 2008)

Great thread I want to post mine too...

***MAC***
1. Stark Naked
2. X-Rocks
3. Spaced Out
4. Devil
5. Pink Swoon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6. Fashion Frenzy
7. Hipness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



8. Warm Soul
9. Pose
10. Dainty
11. Gentle
12. Nuance
13. Frankly Scarlet
14. Soft Flame
15. Drizzlegold
16. Melba
17. Smooth Harmony
18. Sassed-Up
19. Belightful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



20. Solar Riche
21. Petticoat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



22. So Ceylon
23. Light Flush
24. Peach Spritz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



25. Emote
26. Dolly Mix
27. Secret Blush
28. Peach Twist
29. Margin
30. Ablaze



***Nars***

1. Super Orgasm
2. Mata Hari 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. Deep Throat
4. Dolce Vita


I loveeeee blush


----------



## cetati (Dec 12, 2008)

Since my last post my Blusher/Highlighter/bronzer (I use all three interchangeably or all together depending on my mood) collection has grown so much that I feel the need to repeat myself!   

MAC: 
1. Dollymix 
2. Petticoat MSF  

NARS: 
3. Orgasm  

SMASHBOX: 
4. Fusion Soft Lights in Dusk 
5. Soft Lights in Tint  Bobbi Brown 
6. Pot Rouge in Pink Raspberry 
7. Pot Rouge in Blushed Rose 
8. Bronze Shimmer Brick 
9. Rose Shimmer Brick 
10. Copper Diamond Shimmer Brick 
11. Peony Shimmer Brick 
12. Brownie Shimmer Brick  

As anyone can see I went on a Shimmer Brick collecting frenzy.


----------



## dreamer246 (Dec 13, 2008)

MAC Blushes: 
1) Dollymix
2) Peaches
3) Mocha
4) Plum Foolery
5) Fleur Power
6) Blushbaby
7) Springsheen

BPBs:
1) Stark Naked
2) Tippy
3) Fun & Games

MBs:
1) Dainty
2) Moon River
3) Grand Duo
4) Hot Planet
5) Earth To Earth
6) Light Over Dark

MSFs:
1) Brunette
2) Blonde
3) Redhead
4) Perfect Topping
5) Refined

Loreal Blush Delice in Sandalwood Veil.

Total: 22

I'll edit accordingly as I buy more blushes.


----------



## shelavou (Dec 29, 2008)

wow,
all I have is one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MAC Enough Said
And i dont really like it too dark for my skin even if i use just a little.


----------



## vikitty (Dec 30, 2008)

Only a couple. I basically have the three basics:

Peach:
shu uemura M Peach 44

Pink:
CARGO Catalina

Pink-Peach:
NARS Deep Throat

Natural/Nude Pink:
MAC Blushbaby

I would love a subtle nude to use for contouring.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Jan 3, 2009)

I have 7....and they are:

1. Sweet as Cocoa
2. Eversun
3. X-rocks
4. Gleeful
5. Style
6. Sweetness
7. True Romantic


----------



## color_lover456 (Jan 3, 2009)

Blushes are what I live for:

MAC:
1. Clinique Cream Blush in Shy Beauty
2. Estee Lauder Cream Blush in Berrylight
3. Clinique Blush in Berry 
4. MAC Springsheen
5. MAC Sweet William
6. MAC Joyous
7. MAC Sweetness
8. MAC Dollymix
9. MAC Frankly Scarlet
10. MAC Breezy
11. MAC Plum Foolery
12. MAC Flirt n Tease
13. MAC Sunbasque
14. MAC Ambering Rose
15. MAC Salsarose
16. MAC Full Fuschia
17. MAC Azalea
18. MAC Hipness (x2)
19. MAC Fashion Frenzy (x2)
20. MAC BPB Stark Naked (x2)
21. MAC BPB Feeling
22. Mineralize Merrily (x2)
23. Mineralize Gentle (x2)
24. Mineralize Pleasantry
25. Mineralize Love Thing (x2)
26. Mineralize Gleeful (x2)
27. True Romantic
28. Emote (x2)
29. Posey
30. Fever
31. Plum Du Bois
32. Fabulush CCB
33. Shell CCB
34. Crushed Bougainvillea
35. Tippy (x2)
36. Fun n Games (x2)
37. MAC X-Rocks
38. MAC Manish Arora Pink Swoon
39. MAC Manish Arora Devil


NARS
40. NARS Cactus Flower
41. NARS Outlaw
42. NARS Sin
43. NARS Lovejoy
44. NARS Crazed
45. NARS Exhibit A
46. NARS Mounia
47. NARS Taos
48. NARS Angelicka
49. NARS Torrid
50. NARS Taj Mahal
51. NARS Multiple Portofino

52. Laura Geller Roseberry
53. BE Fruit Cocktail



Beauty Powders:
1. FAFI Sassed Up
2. Loose BP in Soft Flame
3. Loose BP in Sunspill

Highlighters
1. MSF Global Glow (x3)
2. MSF Northern Light
3. MSF Gold Spill
4. MSF Warmed (x2)
5. MSF Light Flush (x2)
6. MSF Petticoat (x3)
7. MSF So Ceylon (x3)
8. MSF Shooting Star
9. MSF Soft and Gentle
10. MSF Gold Deposit
11. Bobbi Brown Shimmerbrick Peony
12. Bobbi Brown Shimmerbrick Brownie
13. Bobbi Brown Shimmerbrick and Lip Set in Tawny
14. Blonde
15. Brunette
16. Redhead

Yikes! So far, I have yet to finish a blush but have hit pan on the Clinique cream blush in Shy beauty, MAC Sweet William, and MAC springsheen. I have a sickness.


----------



## *K_87* (Jan 10, 2009)

1. Blushbaby
2. Peachtwist
3. Peaches
4. Joyous BPB
5. Dollymix
6.Pink Swoon
7. Warm Soul
8. Coral CCB
9. Springsheen
10. BB Apricot Shimmerbrick
11. NARS Deep Throat
12. Warmed MSF
13. New Vegas MSF
14. Light Flush MSF

I think that's it...I really do need a blusher to contour though.


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 10, 2009)

Just one... Prism


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 13, 2009)

MAC: 
Dollymix
Stark Naked
Alpha Girl
Smooth Harmony
So Celyon MSF
Petticoat MSF
Gold Deposit MSF

Non MAC:
Maybelline Mineral Power Blush in Fresh Plum, Gentle Pink and Fresh Plum II
Milani Sunset Duo in Sunset Strip and Sunset Beach
NYX Blush in Desert Rose
Jane Mineral Blush in Tender Blush
Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse Blush in Cloud Wine


----------



## TexasBelle (Jan 23, 2009)

I have only one blush . . . a Cover Girl blush that I bought so long ago . . . it might be about 6 or 7 years old? I hardly ever use it. I have very rosy cheeks!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm just getting into blushes, but I can't wait to get more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Right now I've got Springsheen and Dame.


----------



## belle89 (Jan 24, 2009)

Since I last posted, I've started my blush collection: 

MAC
Crushed Bougainvillea
X-Rocks
Raizin

NARS
Exhibit A
Crazed

Highlighters
So Ceylon

I'm turning into a blush fanatic!


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 24, 2009)

If I count all my EDM blushes, I probably have at least 20.


----------



## Nicala (Feb 22, 2009)

8 blushes!
1 MAC, 5 Stila, 1 Sephora, 1 Neutrogena
:]


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 22, 2009)

I have 20+ I don't know why but I am into blushes atm. I could just wear a blush and be totally satisfied!


----------



## Nicala (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_I have 20+ I don't know why but I am into blushes atm. I could just wear a blush and be totally satisfied!_

 
I know what you mean! Before I would never wear blushes and now if I have to leave the house in a hurry, I MUST wear it!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nubletta* 

 
_I know what you mean! Before I would never wear blushes and now if I have to leave the house in a hurry, I MUST wear it!_

 
Yeah! I can't stop collecting them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My list:

MAC

Tippy
Rhubarb
Salsarose
Peaches
Full Fuchsia
Don't be Shy
Otherworldly
Merrily
Hipness
X-Rocks
Harmony
Emote
Love Thing
Sunbasque
Dollymix
Stark Naked
Fashion Frenzy
Sweetness
Gentle
Warmed MSF

Nars Super Orgasm

BE Warmth
Faux Tan


----------



## lulabelle (Feb 22, 2009)

this thread is very inspiring!  I thought I had too many blushes, however I see that I am behind and it's perfectly fine for me to own several more!
and everyone's lists have got me lemming now...

i'm NC15

Mac
- mocha
- peach twist
- redhead MSF

NARS
- orgasm
- Maldives multiple

Clinique
- aglow

Everday Minerals
- apple
- new car smell
- summer stroll
- yard sale
- light pink


----------



## PrettyKitty (Feb 22, 2009)

I looooooove blushes! 

MAC:
1- Flirt & Tease
2- Springsheen
3- Sweet as Cocoa
4- Peachtwist
5- Cheek
6- Pinch Me
7- Pinkerpeach Trustfund
8- Foolish Me
9- Golden Kitty Primpin'
10- Cashew Rosewood
11- Blossoming
12- Posey
13- Pleasureful
14- Breezy
15- Dollymix
16- Uncommon
17- Style
18- Sweet William
19- Trace Gold
20- Sunbasque
21- Shy Angel
22- Peachykeen
23- Peaches
24- Bloomsberry Tiger Lily
25- Dainty
26- Stereo Rose
27- Porcelain pink
28- Porcelain pink (backup)
29- Blonde
30- Redhead
31- Petticoat
32- Gold Spill
33- Northern Light
34- Shooting Star
35- Glissade
36- Fresco
37- Pearlette
38- Apripeach
39- Hundred Degrees
40- Rose d'Or
41- Pearl Sunshine
42- Sunsparked Pearl
43- Grand Duo
44- Moon River
45- Refined
46- Perfect Topping
47- Shimpagne

Cargo:
48- Coral Beach
49- Rome
50- Louisiana
51- Peach Blu_Ray

Nars:
52- Sertao
53- Madly
54- Sin
55- Torrid
56- Lovejoy
57- Orgasm
58- Silvana

Tarte:
59- Sunkissed
60- Tipsy
61- Blushing Bride

Bobbi Brown:
62- Apricot
63- Beige

Dior:
64- So Cheek #558
65- Rose Diamond

Shiseido:
66- Peach Flush


----------



## mac_freak (Feb 22, 2009)

Mac
Dame
Love thing
Peticoat MSF

Clinique
Blushing bronze 02
Rick pink
Bashful blush
Honey blush


----------



## MrsWoods (Feb 23, 2009)

I love blushers! I seriously don't even know, how I could live without blush, I have to wear blush every single day to be satisfied. I'm very pale, but wearing blush I look "healthy" and "less dead". 

But I really try not to buy so much blushers, because I love creamblushers, and I'm scared of them turning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Right now I have:

Mac:
* Sweetness BPB
* Feeling BPB
* Brit Wit (this one is my absolute favourite!)
* Gentle (Mineralize Blush)
* Light Flush MSF
* Soft&Gentle MSF
* Mocha

BB:
* Pot Rouge "Pink Truffle"

Then I have a few samples (Silk Naturals e.g.) and some drugstore blushers I hardly ever use.


----------



## geeko (Feb 23, 2009)

currently have 119.... i'm a total blush whore... damn...


----------



## icmreis (Feb 26, 2009)

I have 5 MAC blushes:

- Mocha
- Coopertone
- Springsheen
- Blooming
- Plum du Bois


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Feb 27, 2009)

1) Afterdusk
2) X-Rocks
3) Spaced Out
4) Fashion Frenzy
5) Hipness
6) Tippy
7) Fun & Games
8) Stark Naked 
9) Golden Kitty Primpin x2
10) Orchidsheen Roseland
11) Pinkerpeach Trustfund
12) Fafi Verv-acious IPP
13) BLM Pearl Sunshine
14) BLM Pearl Blossom
15) Joyous BPB
16) BLM Fab
17) Smile
18) Goddess
19) Solar Riche Bronzer
20) Refined Enriched Bronze Bronzer
21) Eversun BPB
22) Alpha Girl BP
23) Sunny By Nature MSF
24) Refined Golden Bronzer

I love my blushes!!!


----------



## nightinggale07 (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow, I feel sort lame after reading all of those HUGE lists. I have four :

1) Dollymix
2) Pinch Me
3) Shy beauty BPB
4) Stark Naked BPB


----------



## Shelleezy (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm a newbie, so I only have a few 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Everyday Minerals: Apple, Summer Stroll, Sprung, Sunday Brunch, All Smiles, Daydream, Walkee Talkee
Nars: Orgasm and Sin
MAC: Fun & Games

I found a new love in blushes, so this thread helps me build up my blush stash xD


----------



## Shelleezy (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *geeko* 

 
_currently have 119.... i'm a total blush whore... damn..._

 
my idol 
i want to ask you if you could list them, but i don't know if i should cos i'm sure that'd take forever!


----------



## geeko (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok...takes a breath...This is my LIST of blushers
*MAC mineralized blush:*
1. Dainty
2. Merrily
3. Love Thing
4. Pleasantry
5. Warm soul
6. Nuance
7. Gleeful
8. Gentle
9. Grand Duo
10. Moon River
11. Hot Planet
12. Earth to Earth
13. Love rock
14. Intenso
*MAC Beauty powder blush*
1. Tippy
2. Fun and Games
3. Eversun
4. Joyful
5. Sweetness
6. True Romantic
7. Stark Naked
8. Shy beauty
9. Secret Blush
*MAC blushers*
1. Dollymix
2. Peachykeen
3. Springsheen
4. Golden kitty/primkin 
5. Rose hip / blossum up
6. Pink Swoon
7. Cute
8. Angel
9. Well Dressed
10. Dame
11. Coygirl
12. Mocha
13. Blushbaby
14. Style
15. Desert Rose
16. Love Rush
17. Frankly Scarlet
18. Melba
19. Margin
20. Strada
21. Desirious
22. Foolish Me
23. Plum Foolery
24. Don't Be Shy
25. Flirt N Tease
26. Fab
27. Peaches
28. Pinch o peach
29. Petalpoint
30. Sweet William
31. Maidenchant
32. Lune
33. Overprint
34. Smile
35. Spaced out
36. Hipness
37. Fashion Frenzy
38. Stray Rose
39. Sunbasque
40. Fleur Power
41. Devil
42. Goddess
*MAC MSFS*
1. Blonde
2. Redhead
3. Brunette
4. Petticoat
5. Stereo Rose
6. Light flush
7. Northern Light
8. Glissade
9. Gold Spill
10. Warmed
11. Porcelain Pink
(Did not count lightscapade and soft and gentle msf in as they are highlighters rather than blushers)
*Other MAC miscellaneous powders which can be used as blush*
1. Sun centered
2. Play about pink
3. Shell Pearl BP
4. Pearl Sunshine BP
5. Pearl Blossom BP
6. Flower mist BP
(did not include tahitan sand, pretty baby and Spectacle!BP as they are more of highlighting powders)
*Benefit*
1. Dandelion
2. Georgia
3. Throbb
4. Coralista
*Bobbi Brown*
1. Rose SB
2. Apricot SB
3. Sandstone SB
4. Coral blush
5. French Pink blush
6. Desert Rose blush
*Nars*
1. Deep Throat
2. Torrid
*Gransenbon*
1. Gran in 02
2. Gran in 04
3. Gran in 06
4. Gran in 07
5. Gran in 08
6. Gran in 09
7. Gran in 11
8. Gran in 12
9. Gran in 13
*Cargo*
1. Tonga
2. Rome
3. Catalina
*Shu Uemura*
1. P pink 30
2. P peach 47
3. P peach 40
4. P pink 36D
5. P orange 55
6. M pink 33E
7. P orange 53
8. Sakura
9. Antique pink
10 Antique orange
11. Vicious apricot
*Ettusais*
1. Mousse blush in Tulip pink
2. Mousse blush in poppy orange
3. Blush in OR 3
4. Blush in PK 5
*Paul and Joe*
1. Disney in Bambi
2. Disney in Flower
3. Blush in 08
4. Blush in 11
*Other miscellaneous brand blush*
1. TBS blush in radiant pink
2. TFS blush
3. Lunasol blush (orange)
4. Too Faced Avant Garde
5. Too Faced Pink Provocateur
6. Milani Berry Glimmerstripes
7. Milani  Terra Glimmerstripes
8. Jill Stuart blush in shy pink
9. Maquilage blush (don't know the name...comes in the 4 shade one)

Grand total: 134 
PHEW...finally finished listing all of them down


----------



## ABB113 (Mar 28, 2009)

*MAC blushes:*
1.  Blushbaby Sheertone blush
2.  Tippy BPB
3.  Fun and Games BPB
4.  Grand Duo mineralized blush duo

Also, I have Redhead and Blonde MSFs which I wear as blush.

*NARS blushes:*
1.  Orgasm
2.  Lovejoy/Albatross duo
3.  Outlaw

*Milani blushes:*
1.  Luminous
2.  Mai-Tai
3.  Sweet Rose

*NYX blushes:*
1.  Cream blush in Glow

*Clinique blushes:*
1.  Iced Lotus (I think that's the name....?)

*Lancome blushes:*
1.  Blush Subtil in Violet Sunrise

*Laura Geller blushes:*
1.  Blush n Brighten in Roseberry

*Bare Escentuals:*
1.  Golden Gate 

*Smashbox*
1.  O-Glow

*Tarte*
1.  Cheek Stain in Flush

*Other:*
MAC MSFs in Light Flush and Perfect Topping
MAC BP in Alpha Girl, Pretty Baby, and Tahitian Sand
NARS Laguna bronzer
Clinique bronzer in Sunkissed


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 28, 2009)

Geez, my collection is down-right pithy compared to yours, Geeko!

MAC:
Mocha x2
Fleurry x2
Peachykeen
Well Dressed
Blooming
Salsarose
Shy Angel
Cantaloupe
Stark Naked
Springsheen
Pleasantry
Merrily
Moon River
Love Rock
Earth to Earth
Grand Duo
Hot Planet

MAC MSFs:
Porcelain Pink
Blonde
Redhead
Light Flush
Naked You
So Ceylon
Perfect Topping
Refined
Shimpagne
Gold Spill
Glissade
Northern Lights
New Vegas
Warmed
Petticoat x2

MAC BPs:
Pearl Blossom
Pretty Baby
Sunsparked Pearl

NARS:
Nico
Orgasm

Chanel:
Narcissus

Smashbox:
Ectasy

Bobbi Brown Shimmerbiricks:
Pink
Pink Quartz


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 29, 2009)

*MAC Blushes:*
Azalea
Don't Be Shy
Pinch O' Peach

*MAC Mineralize Blushes:*
Love Rock

*MAC Beauty Powder Blushes:*
Tippy

*MAC MSF:*
Blonde

*Coastal Scents:*
Blush Palette (10 Blushes)
Neutral Combi Palette (5 Blushes)


----------



## Tahti (Apr 22, 2009)

MAC ;
Blushes ; Coygirl, Well Dressed, Frankly Scarlet,  Melba, Strada.
Mineralize blushes ; Love Rock, Moon River
Beauty Powder blush ; Tippy

Illamasqua ;
Blush ; Panic


----------



## XxXxX (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm not including any bronzers, all over face powders, MSF's, beauty powders, etc! bc they are not blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My actual MAC moment began in March so my MAC blush list is to be continued but...

MAC X-Rocks (Neo Sci-Fi)
MAC Grand Duo Love Rock
MAC Grand Duo Light Over Dark
Clinique Smoldering Plum
Clinique Mysterious Mocha
Clinique Lucky Clover (Discontinued, I've had this last one for yrs, I love it, was my signature blush!, but can't use it... it's old! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Prescriptives Fawn (Love it! I've had mine since Dec 05, haven't used it in a long time bc its old and I haven't bought a new one bc the newer ones look more shimmery and that's why I loved this one bc no shimmer was good w this color...)
Tarte DollFace Natural Cheek Stain (Love!)
Stila Convertible Color in Lillium
Merle Norman cream blush (don't know the name...too messy!)
NARS Orgasm


----------



## Sashan (Apr 28, 2009)

*Mac Mineralize:*
Moon River
Grand Duo

*Mac MSF:*
Redhead
Petticoat
Soft & Gentle
Perfect Topping

*Mac Beauty Powder/Blush:*
Tippy
Summer Rose 

*Bobby Brown:*
Apricot Shimmerbrick


----------



## pink_lily82 (May 5, 2009)

MAC: Tippy, Margin, Dame, Summer Rose, Blonde MSF, Moon River, Stark Naked

Nars: Orgasm

Lancome Magique Blush: Pink Parfait


----------



## miraclegirl90 (May 7, 2009)

around 40 blushes.some are high ends..some are drugstores..


----------



## RedRibbon (May 7, 2009)

Wow, some of you ladies have more blushes than I have makeup items all together *very jealous* 

I have four blushes I think:

Smashbox Softlights Blush Duo Aurora Halo which is lovely as it's a dusky pink with a white powder (which goes on clear and shimmery) and is great as I don't need to blend so much.

Smashbox Highlighter Quad in Reel, works as a blusher and highlighter depending on how much I put on

L'oreal blusher from the Star Secrets palettes 

YSL's Palette Pop which is also not strictly a blusher but gives me a very sheer semi blushy look


----------



## HustleRose (May 10, 2009)

nars orgasm

mac:
stark naked
hipness
pinch o peach
dame
well dressed
moon river
sunbasque
tippy
fun & games
just a pinch (gel blush)
spaced out


----------



## Skura (May 11, 2009)

Wow, what a collections!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I have it few:

Mac Love Thing
Mac Dollymix
Guerlain 4 eclat
Lancome Miel Glace
Lancome Aplum
Nars Orgasm
Laura Geller Apricot Berry
Collistar 
Smashbox Designer
Smashbox Stylist

And some mineral blush I don't use anymore


----------



## highonmac (May 11, 2009)

MAC: Gingerly, Dollymix, Pink Swoon, Cantaloupe, Ambering Rose, Desert Rose, Plum du Bois, Plum Foolery, Fluer Power, Breezy, True Romantic, Blushbaby, Fun and Games, Tippy, Stark Naked, and Serenly

MAC Mineralized: Hot Planet, Gleeful, Gentle, Light Over Dark, Refined MSF

NARS: Orgasm, Deep Throat, Sin, Dolce Vita, Cactus Flower, Torrid, Lovejoy, Outlaw, Taos, Gilda, Gina and Mata Hari

Cargo: Rome


----------



## snkatha (Jul 25, 2009)

Have one cheapy no name blush- funny thing is it made me fall in love with blush and am starting to collect some. will reply as soon as my babies come 
but am lemming for taos, albatross, luster, taj mahal, exhibit a, torrid, all nars. then raizin and format by mac. hopefully will get them all.


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow some of you have soo many blushes im jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







. Heres what i have:
Mac mineralize blush-pleasantry
Mac mineralize blush-dainty
Mac mineralize blush-hand finish
Mac mineralize blush-daft pink
Mac mineralize blush duo-love rock
Mac mineralize blush-grand duo
Mac powder blush-pink swoon
Mac powder blush-dollymix
Mac powder blush-springsheen
Mac hello kitty bpb-tippy
Nars-orgasm
I love blushes you can never have too many


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Jul 27, 2009)

Daft Pink
Stray Rose
Sweet William
Plum Foolery
Foolish Me
Sunbasque
Dollymix
Orgasam Nars
And a few misc. drugstore ones


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 28, 2009)

MAC
1. Lillicent cream blush
2. Sweet William cream blush
3. Dollymix
4. Dame
5. Plum Flooery
6. Fleur Power
7. Spring Sheen

8. Secret Blush Beauty Powder
9. Blush of youth BP

10. Just a pinch gel blush

NARS

11. Orgasm
12. Outlaw

Stila
13 Covertable Colour in Orchird
14 and Gerbera (?)


----------



## missmac* (Aug 2, 2009)

*MAC* 

*Beauty Powder/Blush*
1. pink swoon
2. devil (pro)
3. tenderling
4. breath of plum
5. summer rose

*Mineralize Blush*
6. love thing
7. daft pink
*
MSF*
8. smooth merge


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Aug 2, 2009)

i only have 1 MAC blush -- fun & games.

i have a bunch of nyx (almost all of them) and also some random ones (Bobbi Brown, blush palette from starsmakeuphaven, revlon). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i'll never finish one blush but i still want more.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 2, 2009)

Beauty Powder Blush/Powder Blush:
1. Fun & Games
2. Tippy
3. Eversun
4. On A Mission
5. Stark Naked
6 Dollymix
7. Devil

Mineralize Blush:
1. Merrily

MSFs:
1. So Ceylon
2. Gold Deposit
3. Petticoat
4. Brunette
5. Refined
6. Perfect Topping
7. Cheeky Bronze

Beauty Powders:
Smooth Harmony x2
Alpha Girl
Tahitian Sand
Pretty Baby


----------



## AllThingsGirly (Aug 3, 2009)

I love blushes! In my collection so far I have..

Serenely
Merrily
Plum Foolery
Breezy
Hipness
Fashion Frenzy
Pinkerpeach/Trust Fund
Dollymix
Cantaloupe
Peachykeen
Sunbasque
Eversun
Ambering Rose
Peachtwist
Secret Blush
Pearl Sunshine
Pearl Blossom
Dancing Light
Warmed MSF

NARS:
Luster
Albatross
Torrid
Deep Throat
Taj Mahal
Gina
Orgasm

Pout:
Coral Diva
Blossom Belle

Laura Mercier Crushed Hazelnut

Paul & Joe face color #05

NYX Mauve
NYX Taupe

Benefit Hoola

theBalm Hot Mama

Everyday Minerals:
Waffle Cone
Summer Stroll
All Smiles
Email Me
Tea Time
New Car Smell
Swimming Pool
Weekend Getaway
Snooze Bar
Pink Ribbon
Siesta
Nick Nack
Girl's Day
Back to School

jane Blushing Petal

Lumiere Apricot mineral blush


----------



## juliedee (Nov 3, 2009)

so far I have

Chanel:
JC In Love (my favorite!!)
JC Rose Dust
JC Fandango
JC Gold Fever

MAC:
Peaches
(I sure want to get more and some MSF)

Cargo:
Cable Beach

Tarte:
Tipsy
Blissful

Blush is definitely my favorite cosmetic item.


----------



## dreamer246 (Nov 4, 2009)

I think I need to redo this thread!

Many blushes have come and gone because I swap on MUA, but here's what I have so far (all MAC unless otherwise stated):


1) Blooming
2) Secret
3) Feeling
4) Loverush
5) Stark Naked
6) True Romantic
7) Pinch O Peach
8) Sweetness
9) Salsarose
10) Deep Pink
11) Full Fuchsia
12) Azalea
13) Enough Said
14) Raizin
15) Blushbaby
16) Otherworldly
17) Emote
18) Eversun
19) Peaches
20) Springsheen
21) Cantaloupe
22) Cheek
23) Shy Beauty
24) Fleur Power
25) Rhubarb
26) House Wine
27) Dirty Plum
28) Flame Red
29) Merrily
30) Gentle
31) Light Over Dark
33) Grand Duo
34) Hot Planet
35) Tippy
36) Fun N Games
37) Devil
38) On A Mission
39) Petticoat
40) Smooth Merge
41) Warmed
42) Cheeky Bronze
43) So Ceylon
44) Shimpagne
45) Light Flush
46) Gold Deposit
47) Blonde
48) Redhead

L'oreal:
49) Sandalwood Veil

That's all I can remember, might have more in my drawer though.


----------



## iaisha26 (Nov 4, 2009)

Here's my collection:

BLUSH/CHEEK COLOUR

AFTER DUSK 

AMBERING ROSE
BELIGHTFUL
BLONDE MSF
BLUNT
BREEZY
BURNETTE MSF
CANTALOUPE
CASINO-NARS
CHEEKY BRONZE MSF
DAME
DEEP DARK MSFN
DIRTY PLUM
DOLLYMIX
FAD-DABULOUS
FASHION FRENZY
FEELING
FLIRT & TEASE
FORMAT
FUN & GAMES
GOLD DEPSOIT
INTENSO
LAGUNA-NARS
LIGHT FLUSH MSF
LIGHT OVER DARK
LIGHT SWEEP / SHADESTER
LOVERUSH
MARGIN
METAL ROCK MSF
NORTHERN LIGHT MSF
ORGASM-NARS
OTHER WORLDLY
PEACH TWIST
PEARL BLOSSOM
PETITICOAT MSF
PLUM FOOLERY
SERENELY 
SHIMPANGE MSF
SHOOTING STAR MSF
SHY BEAUTY
SIN-NARS
SMOOTH MERGE MSF
SO CEYLON MSF
SOFT & GENTLE MSF
SOLAR RICHE
SPACED OUT
STYLE DEMON
SUMMER ROSE
SUSBASQUE
SWEET AS COCOA
TAHITIAN SAND
TAJ MAHAL-NARS
TIPPY
WARM BLEND MSF
WARM LIGHT / DEFINITIVE
WARMED MSF
X-ROCKS[/i]


----------



## tepa1974 (Nov 4, 2009)

MAC:
Pinch O Peach
Pink Swoon
Perfect Cheek
Tippy
On A Mission
Spaced Out
Gingerly
Stark Naked
Warm Soul (mineralized)
Superdupernatural (mineralized)
Conjure Up (mineralized)
Just a Pinch (gel)

NYX:
Angel
Nutmeg

NARS:
Orgasm

Coastalscents:
10 pan blush palette
Contouring palette

Pop Beauty:
Rose Belle palette (8 blushes)

L'Oreal HIP:
? Blendable blush creme

Highlighters:
MAC Lustre Drops Pink Rebel 
MAC Blonde
MAC Redhead
BB Shimmerbrick Beige
Milani Glimmerstrips Honey Glimmer
PUR Minerals Mineral Glow
Revlon Bare It All Lustrous Lotion Peachy Tease


----------



## User38 (Nov 4, 2009)

just MAc? yikes!


----------



## Ebbychina (Nov 4, 2009)

MAC 

1. Sweet as Cocoa
2. Style 
3. Fleur Power
4. Pinch Me
5. Blunt
6. Sunbasque
7. Azalea 
8. Dollymix
9. Coppertone
10. Peachtwist 
11. Ambering Rose
12. Peachykeen 
13. Flirt & Tease

NARS 

14. Taj Mahal 
15. Albatross (Highlighter) 

MSF's 

16. Petticoat
17. Gold Deposit 
18. Nuance


----------



## nichollecaren (Nov 4, 2009)

my gosh

MAC Format
MAC Raizin
MAC Loverush
MAC Love Joy
MAC Love Thing
MAC Nuance
MAC Merrily (just bought a backup)
MAC Gleeful
MAC Warm Soul ... Sonic Chic rocks!!!
Crushed Bouganvillea ccb + backup
Milani Mai Tai
Milani Sunset Beach
Revlon Peachy Keen
MAC Shooting Star
MAC Warmed
MAC Sunny By Nature
MAC Light over Dark
Just Bought - NARS Taos


I was feeling insanely guilty abt the number I have, but looking up...i'm doing pretty well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I can go get Fever, Ambering Rose, Superduper Natural, Taj Majal, Albatross...


----------



## lenchen (Dec 11, 2009)

wow impressive blush collections!!
here's mine
*MAC*
Grand duo light over dark
Grand duo hot planet
Grand duo in grand duo(plus a back up)
Grand duo intenso
Dollymix
Tippy
merrily(plus a back up)
love thing
flirt and tease
x-Rocks
Spaced out
Apple red
Salsa  Rose
Conjure up
Peachtwist
Margin
Ambering rose
Sweet as Cocoa
Laid Back-creme blush

MSF-Gold deposit
       Petticoat
*MUFE-*
# 22-a georgeous peachy coral satin finish
*NARS*
Taj Mahal
Torrid
Taos
Desire
Amour
Gilda
Gina
Exhibit a
Mounia
 and I'm getting NARS passion and Plaisr next week.


----------



## justholdme (Dec 30, 2009)

MAC Hand Finish
NYX  Desert Rose


----------



## sugarbumpkin (Jan 25, 2010)

Hm, I don't have that many. Some of them are inside some bigger kits. I guess I won't include those.

MAC: Blushbaby

Milani: Luminous

The Body Shop: Cool Dusk, 03

Coastal Scents: 10 Color Blush Palette

Physician's Forumla: Magic Mosaic in Soft Rose

Quo: Cream blushes in Copacabana and Miami

Clinique: Blushing Blush Powder Blush in Smoldering Plum, Fresh Bloom All Over Color in Toasted and Blackberry Bloom


----------



## shimmercoconut (Mar 8, 2010)

MSF'S

Perfect Topping
Cheeky Bronze
By Candlelight
Brunette
Physicians formula one (looks like shimpagne)
Prestige baked bronzer ( I don't know the name but its a pink and gold highlight)

BLUSHES
The 6 (?) blushes in CS 26 palette
Mac Fun and games
Mac Format
Mac X Rocks
Mac Honour
Mac Joyously
Pout Apricot Totty
2 NYX
Milani Luminous 
another Milani

I also have 3 bronzers NYC, Orlane and Milani


----------



## Fiona125 (Mar 8, 2010)

I only have three, but I'm fine with that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC
- Fleurry blush
- Azalea Blossom Blush Ombre
- Ripe Peach Blush Ombre


----------



## dopista (Mar 8, 2010)

*MAC*
Gingerly
Peachtwist
Margin
Trace gold
Desert rose
Ambering rose
Spaced out
X-rocks
Peachykeen
Coygirl
dollymix
style
Harmony
Emote
MSFs -- Refined, So Ceylon, Petticoat

*NARS*
Torrid
Albatross
Deep throat
Oasis


----------



## xoleaxo (Mar 8, 2010)

wow, not a lot compared to most of you!

1) Sunbasque
2) Peachykeen
3) Gleeful
4) Eversun
5) Tippy
6) Fun & Games
7) Love Rock
8) Earth to Earth
9) Nars Orgasm

What is a must-have that i'm missing?! (NC35)


----------



## choozen1ne (Mar 8, 2010)

MAC - 
Afterdusk
Hipness
Eversun 
On A Mission
X-Rocks 
Ablaze
Fab
Don't Be Shy 
Notable 
Shy Beauty 
True Romantic 
Blooming 
Peachykeen
AmberingRose 
Springsheen 
Dollymix
Peachtwist 
Flirt & Tease 
Petal Point 
Breezy
Foolish Me 
Pink Glow 
Sunbasque 
Margin 
Style 
Desirous 
Joyous 
Love Joy 
Gleeful
Conjure Up
Light Over Dark
Love Rock 
Hot Planet
Moon River 
Nuance 
Enough Said 
Intenso 
Personal Style 
Salsarose 
Honour 
Plum Foolery 
All's Good 
Super-duper-natural 
Fluer Power 

Ripe Peach
Azalea Blossom 
Vintage Grape 
Springshine 


Cargo -
Rome 
Sunset Beach 
Coral Beach 

Benefit -
Coralista 

Sephora Brand -
Abricot plaisir 
frambosie attraction 


i have a few more , I just don't know where they are 
I have a blush addiction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







And of course I am going to buy some of the new blush this weekend so this list will have to be updated


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 9, 2010)

I just have four (five with the MSF), I feel so poor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC Springsheen
NYX Angel
NYX Pinky
Maybelline Dream Mousse Blush
MAC Redhead MSF


----------



## cno64 (Mar 9, 2010)

I just added yet another, Makeup For Ever's Blush Powder #89, to my already large collection.
It's unique and gorgeous; it looks scarily bright orchid in the pan, but on my NW15 skin, it comes out a soft  fresh pinky violet, completely wearable, and perfect for spring.


----------



## xxAngelxx (Mar 9, 2010)

MAC:
Powder Blush:
1. Blooming
2. Fleurry
3. Well Dressed
4. Prim & Proper - on its way!
5. Honour
6. Style

Sheertone Shimmer Blush:
1. Peachykeen
2. Dollymix
3. Spaced Out
4. Peachtwist

Sheertone Blush:
1. Pink Swoon

Blushcreme:
1. Pleasureful

Mineralize Blush:
1. Warm Soul
2. Hand Finish
3. Moon River
4. Love Rock
5. Nuance

Beauty Powder Blush:
1. On a Mission
2. Eversun
3. Stark Naked
4. Fun & Games
5. Shy Beauty 

Blush Ombre:
1. Azalea Blossom
2. Springshine

Colour Form Powder:
1. Play Around Pink

Beauty Powder:
1. Flower Mist Dew
2. Tahitian Sand
3. Blush of Youth
4. Summer Rose - on its way!

MSFs
1. Perfect Topping
2. Warmed
3. Light Flush
4. Refined
5. Petticoat
6. Smooth Merge
7. Soft & Gentle
8. Porcelain Pink
9. Northern Light
10. Blonde
11. Redhead
12. New Vegas

Hocus Focus Colorful Face Kit
-has 2 beauty powders: Sunsparked Pearl and Pretty Baby and 1 sheertone shimmer blush: Peachykeen

non-MAC:
1. Hard Candy  - Honeymoon
2. Fresh - Tropic of Nectar
3. Bare Escentuals Soft Focus Glee
4. BE Bare Radiance
5. BE Pure Radiance
6. BE Tropical Radiance
7. BE Ruby Radiance
8. BE Clear Radiance
9. BE True
10. NARS Orgasm
11. NARS Super Orgasm
12. NARS Deep Throat


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 23, 2010)

Woahhh now i don't feel so guilty! HAHA

Anyways this is off the top of my head! I might edit it when i get home & realise i have more than what i thought i do! hahas

*MAC *
Powder Blush 
1. Prim & Proper
2. Spaced out 
3. PeachTwist

Cremeblend 
1. Optimistic Orange
2. Joie-De-Vivre

Blush Ombre 
1. Ripe Peach 
2. Vintage Grape
3. Azeala Blossom 

MSF
1. Smooth Merge
2. Bi-tone

Beauty Powder blush 
1. All's Good

*NARS *: Orgasm 
*Bobbi Brown : *Raspberry (creme blush)
*Milani : *Mai tai, Sunset City 
*Rimmel : *Berry 
*Dior : *Duo Blush (will update the colour, cant remember!)
*Benefit : *Coralista 
*Revlon :* Berry

I'm sure i have a few more i just can't remember now! HAHA 
Some of you have all the colours that i want!!! haha i should slowly start collecting more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You can never have too many right? HAHA

Did i mention i LOVE blushes? HAHA!


----------



## peachsuns (Mar 24, 2010)

*




**
Powder Blush*
Blooming 
Fashion Frenzy
Well Dressed

*Sheertone Blush*
Pinch O' Peach
Pink Swoon
Tenderling

*Sheertone Shimmer Blush*
Dollymix

*Cremeblend Blush*
Florida
Joie-De-Vivre
So Sweet, So Easy 

*Mineralize Blush*
Dainty
Love Thing
Merrily
Pleasantry

*Beauty Powder*
Pretty Baby
Shell Pearl
Summer Rose

*Beauty Powder Blush*
Stark Naked
Tippy

*Blush Ombre*
Azalea Blossom
Ripe Peach

*MSF*
By Candlelight
Perfect Topping
Porcelain Pink
Refined


----------



## chipmunkvoice (Mar 24, 2010)

MAC Petticoat msf
NARS Luster
NARS Deep Throat
NARS Orgasm
Chanel (... it doesn't have a name??)
TheBalm Hot Mama

i'm just starting out with blushes but i'm looooving NARS!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 24, 2010)

I love blush and have acquired lots more since I last visited this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Nars:*
Exhibit A
Mounia
Taj Mahal
Crazed

*Mehron:*
Wineberry
Just Peachy
*
Sleek:*
Flamingo

*Mac:*
Full Fuchsia 
Azalea
Eversun
On A Mission
Tippy
Fashion Frenzy
Hipness
Dirty Plum
Blunt
Serenely 
XRocks
Format
Stark Naked
Trace Gold
Merrily
Salsarose
Love Thing
Sweet as Cocoa
Style Demon
Gentle
Hot Planet
Gleeful
Superdupernatural
Conjure Up
Grand Duo
Fab
Ablaze 
Dollymix
Ripe Peach
Vintage Grape
Joi de Vivre
Florida
Optimistic Orange
A Little Bit of Sunshine

*MSF's:*
Brunette
Blonde
Warmed
Shooting Star
Sunny By Nature
Gold Deposit
Cheeky Bronze
Northern Light
Perfect Topping
Refined
Petticoat
Smooth Merge
So Ceylon
Warm Blend
Light Flush
Stereo Rose
Comfort

*Face Powders:*
Shell Pearl
Lillyland Pearlmatte Powder
Sassed Up Iridescent Powder
Soft Flame Beauty Powder
Natural Flare Beauty Powder
Lucent Sheersheen Powder


----------



## Novavelle (Mar 24, 2010)

MAC Ripe Peach (2)
MAC Dollymix
MAC Tippy
MAC Buddy Up
MAC Two Virtues
MAC Fashion Frenzy

That's all, and I can't even use them all as much as I'd like haha.

MSF's
MAC So Ceylon
MAC Blonde
MAC Lightscapade

Beauty Powder
MAC Shell Pearl


----------



## Vlcatko (Mar 24, 2010)

In order that I bought them in:
*Dainty*
*Personal Style*
*Enough said*
and still on the way is *Shy Beauty*, I hope it will get here soon


----------



## Junkie (Mar 24, 2010)

MAC
Rhubarb
Eversun
Joyous
Fleur Power
Flerry
Notable
Spaced Out
Hipness
The Perfect Cheek
Merrily
Ripe Peach x2

MSF's
Stereo Rose
Northern Lights
Perfect Topping
Glissade
Petticoat
Porceline Pink
Light Flush

* I also use some of my pigments as highlighters overtop blushes

Estee Lauder Peach Nuance (Ripe Peach dupe)
Estee Lauder Plum Nuance (Azalea Blossom dupe)

Physician's Formula Mosiac in Soft Rose

Chanel Irreelle blush in Be-Bop

Annabelle blush in Peachy
Annabelle blush in Immortal Coral 
Annabelle blush in Rapture
Annabelle Bronzer in Beach Peach

NYC Colour Wheel Mosiac in Rose Glow
NYC Colour Wheel Mosiac in Pink Cheek Glow

Loreal True Match blush in Precious Peach

Revlon Colourstay Mineral Finishing Powder in Sunkiss

QUO Minerals Matter Blush in Peach Blossom

Stardust Cosmetics blushes in Kisses and Toasty

Random ebay 28 blush palette

Highlighters:

Marcelle Light Effects Highlighter in Equinox

Revlon Skinlights loose powder in Bare Light

Avon MagiX gel face perfector


----------



## loulouthi (Mar 27, 2010)

i only really started buying makeup last year so i didn't think i had that many...it seems like more now that i've written it down!

Peachkeen
dollymix
plumfoolery
well dressed
margin

sun & moon
rhapsody in two
two virtues

gentle
warm soul

ripe peach
azalea blossom
vintage grape

Non-mac
stila cc in peony
nars orgasm
nars angelika
nars torrid

i love them all!


----------



## marquise (Mar 27, 2010)

I've only gotten into blushes recently so I don't have many but I love the ones I have. 

MAC blushcreme in Fancy Ray
MAC blushcreme in Lillicent

MAC springsheen
MAC peachykeen


----------



## miss_dre (Mar 27, 2010)

*Blushes, Beauty Powders, Cremeblushes, Mineralize Blushes:*
MAC Desire
MAC Dainty
MAC Full Fuschia
MAC Fleur Power
MAC Enough Said
MAC Pink Swoon
MAC Springsheen
MAC Sunbasque
MAC Melba
MAC Shy Beauty
MAC Florida
MAC So Sweet, So Easy
MAC Hand-Finish
MAC Spaced Out
MAC Blooming
MAC Notable
MAC Warm Soul
MAC Gleeful
MAC Daft Pink
MAC Grand Duo
MAC Fad-Dabulous
MAC Lady Blush
MAC Superduper-Natural
MAC Ripe Peach
MAC Azalea Blossom
MAC Spring Shine
MAC Flower Mist Dew
MAC Tahitian Sand
MAC Blush of Youth
MAC Just a Pinch gel blush
MAC Rhapsody in Two
MAC Two Virtues
MAC Prim & Proper
MAC Shell Pearl

*MSFs:*
Cheeky Bronze
By Candlelight
Porcelain Pink
Triple Fusion
Soft and Gentle
Light Flush
Blonde
Perfect Topping
Smooth Merge
Warm Blend
Sunny By Nature
Comfort

I have several other products, (highlight powders, lustre drops, mineralize sheersheen, irridescent pressed powders) that I did not list.

*Other (non MAC):*
NARS Orgasm
NARS Cactus Flower
Body Shop Blushing Daisies


----------



## Inamorata (Mar 31, 2010)

*Powder Blush*

MAC Fleur Power
MAC Springsheen
MAC Sunbasque
MAC Notable
MAC A Perfect Cheek
MAC Mocha
MAC Peachykeen
MAC Ambering Rose
MAC Plum Foolery
MAC Pinch Me
MAC Dollymix
MAC Sweet as Cocoa
MAC Desert Rose
MAC Eversun
MAC Coppertone
NARS Orgasm

*Creme blush*

MAC Lady Blush
Tarte Cheek Stain in Eco-Cheek

*Mineralize Blushes*

MAC Superduper-Natural
MAC Two Virtues
MAC Chic Couple
MAC Warm Soul
MAC Gleeful
MAC Style Demon
MAC Improvise
MAC Conjure Up
MAC Buddy Up
MAC Dainty


----------



## lenchen (Apr 1, 2010)

*MAC Blushers*
1. salsa rose
2. Apple Red
3. Dollymix
4. Tippy
5. Joyous
6. Sweetness
7. X-rocks
8. Spaced out
9. Dirty Plum
10. Grand duo
11. Hot planet
12. Intenso
13. Merrily
14. Love thing
15. Conjure up
16. Margin
17. Ambering Rose 
18. Sweet as Cocoa
19. Peachtwist
20. Ripe Peach
21. Vintage Grape

*MSF used as Blush*
petticoat
Light flush
Cream colour base Virgin Isle
*Makeup Forever*
22.beauty powder #22
23. #13
24. #48
25.#136
26. #05
27.#30
28.#25
*NARS Blushers*
29. taj mahal
30. exhibit a
31. desire
32. Mata Hari
33. dolce vita
34. Torrid
35. Taos
36. Mounia
37. Outlaw
38. Crazed
39. Gina
40. Gilda
41. Amour
42. Passion
43. Plaisir
44. Ninotchka
45. catcus flower
46. montenegro
47. turkish red
48. Constinople
49. Love Joy
50. Albertross
51. Cassandre
52. Guele de nuit

wow I think I'll get nars goldmember cream blush and MAC hipness and I'm taking a chill pill!


----------



## nichollecaren (Apr 1, 2010)

updated!

MAC Format
MAC Raizin
MAC Loverush
MAC Love Joy
MAC Love Thing
MAC Nuance
MAC Merrily x2 
MAC Gleeful
MAC Warm Soul ... Sonic Chic rocks!!!
MAC Fever
MAC Superdupernatural
MAC Conjure Up
Nixie Royal
Nars Taos
Crushed Bouganvillea ccb + backup
Virgin Isle CCB
Milani Mai Tai
Milani Sunset Beach
Revlon Peachy Keen
MAC Shooting Star
MAC Warmed
MAC Sunny By Nature
MAC Light over Dark


----------



## geeko (May 18, 2010)

Updated list of blushers as of 18/5/2010, items in bold and italiced are updated ones

*MAC mineralized blush:*
1. Dainty
2. Merrily
3. Love Thing
4. Pleasantry
5. Warm soul
6. Nuance
7. Gleeful
8. Gentle
9. Grand Duo
10. Moon River
11. Hot Planet
12. Earth to Earth
13. Love rock
14. Intenso
_*15. Two Virtues 
16. Chic Couple
17. Improvise
18. Daft Pink
19. Bi Tone
20. Buddy Up
21. Sun & Moon
22. Handfinish*_
*
MAC Beauty powder blush*
1. Tippy
2. Fun and Games
3. Eversun
4. Joyful
5. Sweetness
6. True Romantic
7. Stark Naked
8. Shy beauty
9. Secret Blush
*
MAC blushers*
1. Dollymix
2. Peachykeen
3. Springsheen
4. Golden kitty/primkin 
5. Rose hip / blossum up
6. Pink Swoon
7. Cute
8. Angel
9. Well Dressed
10. Dame
11. Coygirl
12. Mocha
13. Blushbaby
14. Style
15. Desert Rose
16. Love Rush
17. Frankly Scarlet
18. Melba
19. Margin
20. Strada
21. Desirious
22. Foolish Me
23. Plum Foolery
24. Don't Be Shy
25. Flirt N Tease
26. Fab
27. Peaches
28. Pinch o peach
29. Petalpoint
30. Sweet William
31. Maidenchant
32. Lune
33. Overprint
34. Smile
35. Spaced out
36. Hipness
37. Fashion Frenzy
38. Stray Rose
39. Sunbasque
40. Fleur Power
41. Devil
42. Goddess
43. Sincere
*44. Coppertone
45. Gingerly
46. Tenderling
47. Personal Style
48. Full Fuschia
49. Instant Chic
50. Garb
51. So Sweet So easy cremeblend blush
52. Joie De Vivre cremeblend blush
53. Florida cremeblend blush
54. Optimistic orange cremeblend blush*
*55. Azalea blossom blush ombre
56. Ripe peach blush ombre
57. Vintage Grape blush ombre
58. Springshine blush ombre
59. Prim and Proper*

*MAC MSFS*
1. Blonde
2. Redhead
3. Brunette
4. Petticoat
5. Stereo Rose
6. Light flush
7. Northern Light
8. Glissade
9. Gold Spill
10. Warmed
11. Porcelain Pink
_*12. By Candlelight
13. Comfort
14. Cheeky Bronze
15. Refined*_
(Did not count lightscapade and soft and gentle msf in as they are highlighters rather than blushers)
*
Other MAC miscellaneous powders which can be used as blush*
1. Sun centered
2. Play about pink
3. Shell Pearl BP
4. Pearl Sunshine BP
5. Pearl Blossom BP
6. Flower mist BP
_*7. Blush of Youth BP
8. Summer Rose BP*_
(did not include tahitan sand, pretty baby and Spectacle!BP as they are more of highlighting powders)
*
Benefit*
1. Dandelion
2. Georgia
3. Throbb
4. Coralista
*
Bobbi Brown*
1. Rose SB
2. Apricot SB
3. Sandstone SB
4. Coral blush
5. French Pink blush
6. Desert Rose blush
*7. Platinum Pink SB*
*
Nars*
1. Deep Throat
2. Torrid
_*3. Orgasm
4. Desire*_

*Gransenbon*
1. Gran in 02
2. Gran in 04
3. Gran in 06
4. Gran in 07
5. Gran in 08
6. Gran in 09
7. Gran in 11
8. Gran in 12
9. Gran in 13
*
Cargo*
1. Tonga
2. Rome
3. Catalina
*
Shu Uemura*
1. P pink 30
2. P peach 47
3. P peach 40
4. P pink 36D
5. P orange 55
6. M pink 33E
7. P orange 53
8. Sakura
9. Antique pink
10 Antique orange
11. Vicious apricot
*
Ettusais*
1. Mousse blush in Tulip pink
2. Mousse blush in poppy orange
3. Blush in OR 3
4. Blush in PK 5
*
Paul and Joe*
1. Disney in Bambi
2. Disney in Flower
3. Blush in 08
4. Blush in 11
*
Other miscellaneous brand blush*
1. TBS blush in radiant pink
2. TFS blush
3. Lunasol blush (orange)
4. Too Faced Avant Garde
5. Too Faced Pink Provocateur
6. Milani Berry Glimmerstripes
7. Milani  Terra Glimmerstripes
8. Jill Stuart blush in shy pink
9. Maquilage blush (don't know the name...comes in the 4 shade one)

Wow wee... Grand total of 167 blushers!!! Omg...someone pls stop me from buying any more blushers...


----------



## Senoj (May 18, 2010)

I believe I have 13?

1. Mac Margin
2. Mac Peachtwist
3. Mac Coppertone
4. Mac Enough Said
5. Mac Sunbasque
6. Mac Plum Dubois
7. Nars Super Orgasm
8. Nars Taj Mahal
9. ELF Peachy Keen
10. Elf Pink Passion
11. ELF Candid Coral
and 2 more from The Body Shop


----------



## Susanne (Jul 28, 2010)

*moving to The Traincase*


----------



## Eleni mag (Jul 28, 2010)

4 Dior blushers
1 Ysl
3 Erre due
1 Estee lauder
1 Korres
2 Body shop
1 Givechy
1 Mac bpb
5 Mac blushes
4 Mac bp
1 Mac xmas 2010 face kit
4 Msf
1 Guerlain


----------



## glitzbeary (Jul 28, 2010)

MAC:
1. Buddy Up
2. Dollymix
3. Hipness
4. Pink Swoon
5. Petticoat MSF
6. Refined MSF
7. Stereo Rose MSF

8. NARS Deep Throat

9. Clinique Shimmering Sweets


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 28, 2010)

UPDATE:
MAC:
1. Dollymix
2. Stark Naked
3. Enough Said
4. Eversun
5. On A Mission
6. Full Fuchsia 
7. Prim & Proper
8. Hipness
9. Fashion Frenzy
10. Tippy
11. Fun N' Games
12. Devil
13. Apple Red
14. Merrily MB
15. Two Virtues MB
16. A Little Bit of Sunshine MB
17. Azalea Blossom Blush Ombre
18. Ripe Peach Blush Ombre
19. Vintage Grape Blush Ombre
20. Springshine Blush Ombre 

MSFs:
21. So Ceylon
22. Gold Deposit
23. Petticoat
24. Refined
25. Perfect Topping
26. Brunette
27. Cheeky Bronze
28. By Candlelight
29. Blonde
30. Stereo Rose


----------



## DL83 (Jul 29, 2010)

MAC:
1. Prim & Proper
2. Hipness
3. Fun & Games
4. Nuance
5. Dainty
6. Emote
7. Love Rock
8. Band of Roses
9. Happy Together
10. Marine Life
11. Shimpagne MSF
12. Petticoat MSF
13. Perfect Topping MSF
14. By Candlelight MSF
15. Light Flush MSF
16. Stereo Rose MSF

Non-MAC
17. Rock & Republic Call Me
18. Rock & Republic Lust
19. Rock & Republic Spank
20. Lorac Velvet Rope
21. Lorac Flaunt
22. NYX Peach
23. NYX Pinky
24. NYX Taupe
25. NARS Orgasm/Laguna Duo
26. NYC Plaza Pink Blushable Creme Stick
27. NYC Big Apple Blushable Creme Stick
28. ELF Gotta Glow


----------



## dreamer246 (Aug 1, 2010)

UPDATE -

MAC:
1) Personal Style
2) Enough Said
3) Otherworldly
4) Desert Rose
5) Eversun
6) Emote
7) Peaches
8) Springsheen
9) Style
10) Shy Beauty
11) Cheek
12) Cantaloupe
13) Pink Swoon
14) Sweetness
15) Fleur Power
16) Deep Pink
17) Pinch o Peach
18) Salsarose
19) Stark Naked
20) True Romantic
21) Feeling
22) Secret
23) Blooming
24) Loverush
25) Rhubarb
26) House Wine
27) Dirty Plum
28) Azalea
29) Full Fuchsia
30) Flame Red
31) Devil
32) Prim & Proper
33) Tippy
34) Fun & Games
35) Gentle
36) Merrily
37) Superdupernatural
38) Grand Duo
39) Hot Planet
40) Light Over Dark
41) Springshine
42) Get Away Bronze
43) Happy Together
44) On A Mission
45) Summer Rose
46) Marine Life

MAC MSFs:
1) Light Flush
2) Petticoat
3) Blonde
4) Perfect Topping
5) Refined
6) Redhead
7) Shimpagne
8) Cheeky Bronze
9) Warmed
10) So Ceylon
11) Comfort
12) By Candlelight
13) Stereo Rose

MAC Bronzer:
1) Refined Golden

Laura Gellar:
1) Blush n Brighten in Berry

I hope I didn't leave any out.


----------



## coppertone (Aug 2, 2010)

This is off the top of my head because I'm in France right now and away from my collection:

MAC: Pinch O' Peach, Peaches, Fleur Power, Coy Girl, Peachykeen, Flirt & Tease
MAC Creme Blush: Sweet William, Lady Blush
NARS: Orgasm, Penny Lane, Cactus Flower & Angelika
& all of the Benefit box blushes, Benetint and Posietint, a couple of Topshop ones and some random Drugstore ones.


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 2, 2010)

Powder:

Well Dressed
Dollymix
Peachykeen
Azalea
Cantaloupe
Instant Chic

Mineral

Moon River
Hang Loose

Cremeblend:

Joie De Vivre
So Sweet, So Easy
Florida

MSF

Stereo Rose
Petticoat
Cheeky Bronze
Smooth Merge
Porcelain Pink
Lightscapade
Perfect Topping
Soft & Gentle
Blonde
Redhead

Shell Pearl beauty powder


----------



## geeko (Aug 2, 2010)

Added 12 more blushers to my collection of 167 blushers:

Here are my new babies:
1.MAC salsarose
2.MAC apple red
3.MAC Azalea
4.MAC Happy Together
5.MAC A little bit of Sunshine
6.MAC Hang loose
7.MAC New Vibe
8.MAC Band of roses
9.MUFE HD creme blush in 6
10.MUFE HD creme blush in 7
11.MUFE HD creme blush in 8.
12.MAC marine life

As of 2/08/2010 I have 179 blushers


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 13, 2010)

I only have 5 lol

MAC Dainty
MAC Pinch Me
MAC True Romantic
Annabelle Immortal Coral
Benefit Coralista


----------



## mirauk (Aug 13, 2010)

So here's mine (and to think I'm not even a blus addict...)

*Blush:*
1. MAC Prim & Proper
2. MAC On A Mission
3. MAC Well Dressed
4. MAC Fun & Games
5. MAC Rhapsody In Two
6. MAC Happy Together Duo
7. MAC Band of Roses Duo
8. MAC Hang Loose Duo
9. MAC Dainty
10. MAC Nuance
11. MAC SperDuper Natural
12. MAC Conjure Up
13. MAC Ripe Peach
14. MAC Azalea Blossom
15. MAC Pretty Baby
16. MAC Shell Pearl
17. MAC Summer Rose
18. MAC Hocus Focus Colourful Face Kit ( Sunsparkled Pearl, Pretty Baby & Peachykeen)
19. NARS Orgasm
20. NARS Desire
21. NARS Exhibit A
22. Chanel In Love
23. Chanel Rose Petale
24. Chanel Orchid Rose
25. Lancome Peach Fever
26. Lancome Rose Subtil
27. ELF Studio Candied Coral
28. ELF Studio Tickled Pink
29. Majolica Majorca 88
30. Majolica Majorca OR211
31. Majolica Majorca PK333
32. BeneFit Dallas
33. BeneFit Coralista
34. Shu Uemura M Brick 65
35. Smashbox Prism
36. Models Own Peach Blush
37. Models Own Warm Glow
38. Models Own Cheeky Pink
39. Jill Stuart Romantic Bouquet
40. Wet N Wild Naive
41. Dior Lively Muave
42. No7 Dandy Pink
43. Laura Mercier Plum
44. Stila Hint (2)
45. Stila Bud
46. Stila Brava
47. Stila Noire palette blush
48. Chantecaille Sylvies palete blush
49. Too Faced Pink Leopard
50. Coastal Scents 6 Contour & Blush Palette

*MSFs:*
51. MAC Stereo Rose
52. MAC By Candlelight
53. MAC Petticoat
54. MAC Soft & Gentle
55. MAC Shimpagne
56. MAC Light Flush
57. MAC Cheeky Bronze
58. MAC Comfort

*Tints/Creams:*
59. BeneFit HighBeam
60. BeneFit MoonBeam
61. MeMeMe PussyCat
62. MeMeMe Poppy Tint
63. MeMeMe Beat The Blues
64. MAC Sun Rush
65. NARS Copacabana
66. NARS St. Barts

*MISC:*
67. Prestidge Pure Shimmer
68. Paul & Joe Face Colour B 001
69. Paul & Joe Face Colour B 002
70. DuWop DoubleGlow7

Okies, so I think I've got more than I realised 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol!


----------



## tamarindi (Aug 13, 2010)

I only got 3....
Springsheen, Gleeful and Cheek & Cheerful


----------



## bediva33 (Aug 17, 2010)

I am still trying to build my collection. Here's what I have so far:

MAC
Breezy
Dolly Mix
Love Thing
Peachtwist
Sweet as Cocoa
Raizin
Plum Foolery
Ambering Rose
Gold Deposit MSF

NARS
Taos

Black Radiance
Plum Sorbet
Soft Honey
Spiced Ginger

Milani
Sunset Beach
Luminous


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 17, 2010)

Man o man o man!  There are some cheeky people on this thread!

Can u imagine the porn if everyone posted pictures of their collections?

I think I would've died and went to blush heaven!

I don't know about u but I wanna see some pictures ...


----------



## sillylilacs (Aug 18, 2010)

I have never really counted....here goes nothing!

(and I'm just starting to get away from drugstore items and working my way up to department store schtuffies!)

*E.L.F.*
1. All Over Color Stick - Persimmon
2. All Over Color Stick - Pink Lemonade
3. Mineral Line - Bliss
4. Studio Line - Gotta Glow 
5. Studio Line - Candid Coral
6. Studio Line - Mellow Mauve
7. Studio Line - Blushing Rose
8. Studio Line - Tickled Pink
9. Studio Line - Fuchsia Fushion
10. Studio Line - Peachy Keen
11. Studio Line - Merry Berry
12. Studio Line - Pink Passion

*Essence*
13. Surfer Babe Collection - Big Wave Survivor

*Estee Lauder*
14. Peach Nuance

*Everyday Minerals*
15. All Smiles
16. Fresh Air
17. Nick Nack
18. Salon Fun
19. Summer Stroll

*L'oreal*
20. True Match Blush n3-4 Innocent Flush

*MAC*
21. Instant Chic 
22. By Candlelight MSF
23. Stereo Rose MSF
24. Petticoat MSF

*NYC*
25. Blushable Cremesticks - Big Apple Blush
26. Blushable Cremesticks - South Street Seashell
27. Single Pan Blush - Central Park Pink
28. Color Wheel Mosaic - Rose Glow
29. Color Wheel Mosaic - Peach Glow
30. Color Wheel Mosaic - Pink Cheek Glow

*Wet n' Wild*
31. Color Icon - Heather Silk

Edit: forgot 2

*Benefit*
32. Coralista

*Physician Formula*
33. Waukiki Strip


----------



## kittykit (Aug 28, 2010)

I posted here 2 years ago when I only had a few blushes. 

*MAC*
Brunette (MSF)
Cantaloupe
Conjure Up
Cubic
Dirty Plum
Dollymix
Eversun
Get-Away Bronze 
Gingerly
Hipness
Nuance
Peachykeen
Petticoat (MSF)
Prim & Proper
Smooth Merge (MSF)
Stark Naked
X-Rocks

*Nars*
Deep Throat
Orgasm


----------



## xphoenix06 (Aug 28, 2010)

My small blush collection compared to everyone else:

	NARS Orgasm (my very first blush)
	Stila Convertible Color in Lilium
	MAC Mineralized blush in Nuance
  	Rock and Republic blush in Tease
  	Chanel Joues Contraste blush in Rose Bronze (Mirage)


----------



## jujubot (Aug 29, 2010)

*MAC:*
1. Pinch Me
2. Sunbasque
3. Gingerly
4. Sincere
5. Blossoming
6. Eversun
7. Warm Soul
8. Love Joy
9. Nuance
10. A Little Bit of Sunshine

*MAC MSFs:*
11. Petticoat
12. Stereo Rose
13. Porcelain Pink
14. Perfect Topping
15. Refined
16. By Candlelight
17. Shimpagne
18. Soft and Gentle
19. Comfort

*Most of the MSFs are used as highlighters rather than blush...

*Other/Non-MAC:*
20. NARS Amour
21. L'oreal True Match Blush n3-4 Innocent Flush
22. L'oreal True Match Blush n7-8 Sweet Ginger
23. NYC Blushable Creme Stick - South St. Seashell
24. NYC Blushable Creme Stick - Berry New Yorker
25. Hard Candy Blush Crush Baked Blush - Honeymoon
26. Hard Candy Blush Crush Baked Blush - Living Doll
27. Jane Blushing Earth Sheer


----------



## Cupid (Sep 1, 2010)

I just recently started really liking blushes. I mean I've always thought they were okay, but lately it's all I'm interested in.

MAC
-Gleeful
-Honor
-Breezy
-Coppertone

NARS
-Taos
-Albatross

Napolean Perdis
-Red color disk

My new goal is to get ALL 26 of the NARS blushes. I love, love, love their formula!


----------



## versace (Sep 8, 2010)

MAC cream
-optimistic orange
MAC blush
-dollymix
-tippy
-shy beauty
-hippnes
-peaches
-peachykeen
-sunbasque
-plum follary
-stark naked
MAC mineralize blush
-earth to earth
-intenso (i beleive thats the name)
MSF
-perfect topping
-sot and gentle
-sunny by nature
-smooth merge
NARS
-sin
-madly
-albatros
-luster


----------



## geeko (Sep 9, 2010)

4 more blushers added:

MAC pet me
MAC Utterly Game
Lunasol peach blush (dunno name n no)
Lunasol pink blush (dunno name n no)

er Total: 179 + 4 = 183


----------



## dramatEYES (Sep 13, 2010)

Don't have too too many, but love 'em nonetheless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Using a loose definition (considering anything that I use for a flush of color on my cheeks a blush)...

- MAC Springsheen
- MAC Dollymix
- MAC Peachtwist
- MAC Well Dressed
- MAC Sweet William
- MAC Marine Life
- MAC Light Flush (MSF)
- MAC Petticoat (MSF)
- MAC Redhead (MSF)
- NARS Orgasm
- NARS Lovejoy
- NARS Amour
- NARS Madly
- NARS Luster
- NARS Torrid
- NARS Deep Throat
- NARS Penny Lane
- NARS Desire
- NARS Riviera (Multiple)
- Benefit Posietint
- Smashbox Flaunt


----------



## littlepickle (Sep 13, 2010)

MAC (including MSFs & Highlights that I also use as blushes):
Joie-de-Vivre Cremeblend
Dollymix
Frankly, Scarlet
Gingerly
Fleur Power
Dirty
Tippy
Crushed Bougainvillea CCB
Blush of Youth
Marine Life
Porcelain Pink MSF

Smashbox:
Radiance
Film/Premiere (Softlights Duo)

Clinique:
Precious Posy

Red Earth: 
Classy Lady Palette (blush & eyeshadows)

Tarte:
Tipsy

I use a bunch of MAC pigments as blushes too, like Royal Flush, Revved Up, etc.


----------



## minnie_moo (Sep 14, 2010)

Blushes are my favourite! I don't have as many as some here, I definitely need some more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Blushbaby
-Well Dressed
-Ripe Peach
-Azalea Blossom
-Handfinish
-Moon River
-On a Mission
-Alpha Girl
-Blush of Youth
-Hipness
-Daft Pink
-Stereo Rose
-Prim & Proper
-Benefit Dandelion

I think that's all...I have more than I thought!


----------



## ginlovesmac (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm a blush fiend! I love blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 mostly MAC... unless listed otherwise:

1. Tippy 
2. Hipness
3. Fleur Power
4. Fun & Games
5. Spaced Out
6. Style
7. Well Dressed 
8. Blooming
9. Plum du Bois
10. On A Mission
11. Prim & Proper
12. X-Rocks
13. Eversun
14. Enough Said 
15. Trace Gold
16. Get Away Bronze
17. Lillicent
18. Ladyblush
19. Joie de Vivre
20. Posey
21. Warm Soul
22. Utterly Game
23. Superduper Natural 
24. Conjure Up
25. Love Rock
26. Hang Loose
27. Moon River
28. Earth to Earth
29. Hot Planet
30. Light Over Dark
31. Sun & Moon
32. Buddy Up
33. Love Joy
34. Happy Together
35. Tarina Tarantino: Feather
36-39. Body Shop 12, 4, brown topaz, warm copper
40. Joe Fresh Style: Pale Peach
41. Lorac Baked Matte Satin blush in plush luxe
42. Benefit Coralista
43-46. NARS Deep Throat, Madly, Torrid, Sertao
47-48. Young Blood: Tulip, Sherbet
49. Zui Organic: Melon


----------



## faetis (Sep 30, 2010)

MAC Bite Of An Apple 
MAC Instant Chic 
MAC Light Flush MSF 
MAC Stereo Rose MSF 
MAC Shell Pearl B/P 
MAC Summer Rose B/P 
theBalm Hot Mama 
theBalm Cabana Boy 
theBalm Mary Lou-manizer 
Nars Orgasm 
Nars Torrid 
Nars Deep Throat 
Cargo Catalina


----------



## geeko (Sep 30, 2010)

Added 3 more blushers to my not so humble blush collection :X

MAC prism
MAC cubic
MAC raizing

183 + 3 = 186 blushers >.< 

I think i'm gonna stop (err...hopefully) buying blushers when i hit 200.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Oct 3, 2010)

I went blush crazy last month & got a few,but have 19 including MSF'S ummm.. need one more to make 20 lol.        MAC:                                                                                   Plum foolery, Breezy, Bi-Tone, Raizin, X-Rocks, Azealea Blossom, Dirtyplum, On a Mission, Sweet as Cocoa,                 Flirt& Tease, Ambering Rose, Dolly mix, Bite of an Apple,    Briar Rose                                                                           MSF'S:                                                                                 Warmed                                                                              Petticoat                                                                             Stereo rose (dont really wear these as blushes,highlights or over)                                                                                    Sonia Kashuk, creamblush, Sundreched                                  Sallygirl shimmerstrip & some Mark blush. TFL


----------



## Hilde (Oct 3, 2010)

Moat of my blushes are mineral blushes from Everyday Minerals, but here are my mac blushes

Desert Rose
True Romantic
Well dressed
peachykeen


----------



## geeko (Dec 2, 2010)

I've officially hit 200 blushers >.<

  	I think it's high time for me to go on a blusher ban since my aim of owning 200 blushers has already been achieved LOL!

  	I think it's good if all of us can share the pics of our blush collection here so we can all drool over them and inspire each other to get MORE blushers !!! I can never get enough of blushers. Sighszz

  	Here's my up to date collection of blushers:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/166191/i-am-a-total-blush-whore 

  	What bout u girls? Pixxx plsss?

  	Updated List:

*MAC*
*Mineralized blushers*
  	1. Happy Together
  	2. Merrily
  	3. Hot Planet
  	4. Warm Soul
  	5. Sun & Moon
  	6. Utterly Game
  	7. Nuance
  	8. Bi-Tone
  	9. Chic couple
  	10. Buddy up
  	11. Love Rock
  	12. Earth to Earth
  	13. Improvise
  	14. Daft Pink
  	15. Grand Duo
  	16. Pleasantry
  	17. Band of Roses
  	18. Love Thing
  	19. Gentle
  	20. Cheek & Cheerful
  	21. Moonriver
  	22. Gleeful
  	23. New Vibe
  	24. Pet Me
  	25. Two Virtues
  	26. Handfinish
  	27. Intenso
  	28. Hang Loose
  	29. Dainty
  	30. A Little Bit of Sunshine

*Beauty Powder blushers*
  	31. True Romantic
  	32. Eversun
  	33. Sweetness
  	34. Stark Naked
  	35. Personal Style
  	36. Joyous
  	37. Fun & Games
  	38. Tippy

*Cream blushers*
  	39. Florida cremeblend blush
  	40. Optimistic orange cremeblend blush
  	41. Joie De Vivre cremeblend blush
  	42. So Sweet So Easy cremeblend blush
  	43. Sweet William
  	44. Maidenchant
  	45. Lune

_*Powder blushers*_
  	46. Prim & Proper
  	46. Dirty Plum
  	47. Fashion Frenzy
  	48. Hipness
  	49. Spaced out
  	50. Instant Chic
  	51. Garb
  	52. Desert Rose
  	53. Coppertone
  	54. Fleur Power
  	55. Mocha
  	56. Full Fuschia
  	57. Don't be Sju
  	58. Fab
  	59. Gingerly
  	60. Sincere
  	61. Style
  	62. Sunbasque
  	63. Tenderling
  	64. Devil
  	65. Pinch o Peach
  	66. Foolish Me
  	67. Plum Foolery
  	68. Smile
  	69. Coygirl
  	70. Flirt & Tease
  	71. Blushbaby
  	72. Desirious
  	73. Springsheen
  	74. Well Dressed
  	75. Goddess
  	76. Pink Swoon
  	77. Peachykeen
  	78. Peaches
  	79. Petalpoint.
  	80. Melba
  	81. Stray Rose
  	82. Overprint
  	83. Cute
  	84. Dame
  	85. Golden Kitty/Primkin
  	86. Rose Hip/Blossum up
  	87. Dollymix
  	88. Margin
  	89. Angel
  	90. Margin
  	91. Azalea
  	92. Her Blooming Cheek
  	93. Darkly My Dear
  	94. Salsarose
  	95. Apple red
  	96. Frankly Scarlet
  	97. Cubic
  	98. Prism
  	99. Strada
  	100. Raizin
  	101. Loverush
  	102. My Highland Honey
  	103. Bite of an Apple

*Beauty Powders as blush*
  	104. Alpha Girl
  	105. Pearl Blossom
  	106. Pearl Sunshine
  	107. Shell Pearl
  	108. Oh so Fair
  	109. Her Own Devices
  	110. Briar Rose
  	111. Pretty Baby

*Other face powders as blush*
  	112. Ripe peach blush ombre
  	113. Azalea blossom blush ombre
  	114. Vintage grape blush ombre
  	115. Springtime blush ombre
  	116. Summer rose
  	117. Blush of youth
  	118. Sun centred
  	119. Play about pink
  	120. Pearlmatte face powder
  	121. Marine life
  	122. Spectacle!

*MSFs as blush*
  	123. Stereo rose
  	124. Light flush
  	125. Northern lights
  	126. Glissade
  	126. Petticoat
  	127. Warmed
  	128. Gold Spill
  	129. Refined
  	130 Blonde
  	131 Brunette
  	132. Redhead
  	133. By Candlelight
  	134. Comfort

  	(other msfs such as lightscapade, Soft n gentle, Perfect Toppin and porcelain pink are not included as they are more of highlighting powders)

*NARS*
  	135. Deep Throat
  	136. Orgasm
  	137. Desire
  	138. Torrid

*BENEFIT*
  	139. Georgia
  	140. Dandelion
  	141. Coralista
  	142. Throbb
  	143. Posietint

*CARGO*
  	144. Rome
  	145. Tonga
  	146. Catalina

*GRANSENBON*
  	147. 09
  	148. 12
  	149. 02
  	150. 06
  	151. 11
  	152. 13
  	153. 04
  	154. 07
  	155. 08

*MUFE*
  	156. HD Blush in 06
  	157. HD Blush in 07
  	158. HD Blush in 12

*SHU UEMURA*
  	159. Antique Pink
  	160. Antique Orange
  	161. Sakura
  	162. Vicious Apricot
  	163. P Pink 36D
  	164. P Peach 47
  	165. P orange 55
  	166. P peach 40
  	167. P Orange 53
  	168. P pink 30
  	169. P amber 83
  	170. M Pink 33E

*PAUL & JOE*
  	171. Face color B 001 - Bambi
  	172. Face color B 002 - Flower
  	173. 08
  	174. 11

*CHANEL*
  	175. Jous Contraste in 58 Fresque
  	176. Jous Contraste in 82 Reflex

*ETTUSAIS*
  	177. Tulip pink mousse blush
  	178. Poppy orange mousse blush
  	179. OR3
  	180. 0R5

*TOO FACED*
  	181. Pink provocateur
  	182. Avant Garde

*BOBBI BROWN*
  	183. Coral
  	184. French Pink
  	185. Desert Rose
  	186. Rose SB
  	187. Apricot SB
  	188. Sandstone SB
  	189. Platinum pink SB
  	190. Nectar SB

*TOPSHOP*
  	191. Flush cream blush
  	192. Butterscoth cream blush
  	193. Neon Rose cream blush
  	194. Bronzer in Radiance 1
  	195. Bronzer in Radiance 2

*MILANI*
  	196. Terra Glimmer
  	197. Berry Blimmer

*OTHERS*
  	198. Lunasol - dunno blush name
  	199. Lunasol - dunno blush name
  	200. Lunasol - dunno blush name
  	201. Face Shop blush
  	202. Maquilage blush
  	203. TBS Radiant pink blush
  	204. Make Up Shop Sugar Pink blush


----------



## patty88 (Dec 3, 2010)

Mac:
  	Cheek
  	Peachykeen
  	Peaches

  	Mac (msf):
  	Stereo Rose
  	Porcelain Pink

  	The Body Shop:
  	Golden Pink (from old Body Shop before L'oreal takeover)

  	Bobbi Brown:
  	Rose pot rouge
  	Slopes
  	Desert Rose
  	Blushed

  	Sephora:
  	Blush me twice

  	Benefit:
  	Benetint
  	Posie tint (sample size)

  	Covergirl:
  	Cheekers in Capuccino
  	Instant Cheekbones contour blush in Sophisticated Sable

  	Avon:
  	Mineral mousse bronzer in Sunkissed

  	Not sure if these can be called blushes:
  	Mac msf: By Candlelight
  	Benefit: Georgia powder
  	Stila: All over shimmer *9


----------



## pippa! (Dec 3, 2010)

mac: springsheen, pet me mineralize blush, her blooming cheek, bite of an apple
  	beauty powders that i use as blush - oh so fair x 2, briar rose x 2
  	msfs that i use as blush: stereo rose

  	nars: deep throat, sex appeal, orgasm (in multiple form)

  	chanel: pink explosion jc

  	dior: diorblush in strawberry sorbet & i THINK a touch of blush

  	misc: benefit coralista, posietint, benetint, illamasqua cream blushes (rude, dixie) aaaand i think that's all.


----------



## pretty_melody (Dec 5, 2010)

Mac
  	1.Spaced out
  	2.True Romantic
  	3.Shell pearl BP
  	4 Tahitian sand BP
  	5.Azalea blossom blush ombre

  	Non Mac

  	1.Hard candy Living Doll
  	2.Cover girl tru cheeks
  	3.Stila convertible color in Peony
  	4.NYX Nutmeg
  	5.Clinique patchwork peach
  	6.NYC blushable creme stick big apple blush


----------



## jennifa (Oct 24, 2011)

MAC:
  	Copperplate
  	Porcelain Pink MSF
  	Stereo Rose MSF

  	NYX:
  	Terracotta
  	Natural (cream)

  	Urban Decay:
  	Score (x2)

  	Milani:
  	Luminous
  	Rose d'Oro

  	Stila:
  	Baked Illuminator in Bronze

  	Everyday Minerals:
  	All Smiles (x2)
  	Bollywood

  	Fyrinnae:
  	Captivate
  	Enchant
  	Charm

  	Etc:
  	Alison Raffaele gel blush in Witty

  	So 17, so far.  In other words, far too many 

  	I am really lemming some highlighters to top them off with right now, especially Mary Lou-Manizer(theBalm) and Amber Diamond (Dior)


----------



## geeko (Oct 25, 2011)

Updated list of blush as of 26/10/11.... oNes in highlighted ones are new additions

*MAC mineralized blush:*
	1. Dainty
	2. Merrily
	3. Love Thing
	4. Pleasantry
	5. Warm soul
	6. Nuance
	7. Gleeful
	8. Gentle
	9. Grand Duo
	10. Moon River
	11. Hot Planet
	12. Earth to Earth
	13. Love rock
	14. Intenso
	15. Two Virtues
	16. Chic Couple
	17. Improvise
	18. Daft Pink
	19. Bi Tone
	20. Buddy Up
	21. Sun & Moon
	22. Handfinish
*23. Sakura*
*24. Giggly*
*25. Warmth of Coral*
*26. Pressed Amber*
*27.Feeling Flush*
*28. Pet Me*
*29. Utterly Game*
*30. Hang Loose*
*31. Band of Roses*
*32. Happy Together*
*33. A Little Bit of Sunshine*
*34. Cheek and Cheerful*

*MAC Beauty powder blush*
	1. Tippy
	2. Fun and Games
	3. Eversun
	4. Joyous
	5. Sweetness
	6. True Romantic
	7. Stark Naked
	8. Secret Blush
_*9. All's Good*_

*MAC blushers*
	1. Dollymix
	2. Peachykeen
	3. Springsheen
	4. Golden kitty/primkin
	5. Rose hip / blossum up
	6. Pink Swoon
	7. Cute
	8. Angel
	9. Well Dressed
	10. Dame
	11. Coygirl
	12. Mocha
	13. Blushbaby
	14. Style
	15. Desert Rose
	16. Love Rush
	17. Frankly Scarlet
	18. Melba
	19. Margin
	20. Strada
	21. Desirious
	22. Foolish Me
	23. Plum Foolery
	24. Don't Be Shy
	25. Flirt N Tease
	26. Fab
	27. Peaches
	28. Pinch o peach
	29. Petalpoint
	30. Sweet William
	31. Maidenchant
	32. Lune
	33. Overprint
	34. Smile
	35. Spaced out
	36. Hipness
	37. Fashion Frenzy
	38. Stray Rose
	39. Sunbasque
	40. Fleur Power
	41. Devil
	42. Goddess
	43. Sincere
	44. Coppertone
	45. Gingerly
	46. Tenderling
	47. Personal Style
	48. Full Fuschia
	49. Instant Chic
	50. Garb
	51. So Sweet So easy cremeblend blush
	52. Joie De Vivre cremeblend blush
	53. Florida cremeblend blush
	54. Optimistic orange cremeblend blush
	55. Azalea blossom blush ombre
	56. Ripe peach blush ombre
	57. Vintage Grape blush ombre
	58. Springshine blush ombre
	59. Prim and Proper
_*60. Ladyblush cremeblend blush*_
_*61. Something special cremeblend blush*_
_*62. Brit Wit cremeblend blush*_
_*63. My Highland Honey*_
_*64. Overdyed*_
_*65. Pink Cult*_
_*66. Stunner*_
_*67. Equilibrium*_
_*68. Cubic*_
_*69. Prism*_
_*70. Raizin*_
_*71. Breath of Plum*_
_*72. Azalea*_
_*73. Salsarose*_
_*74. Bite of an Apple*_
_*75. Apple Red*_
_*76. Darkly My Dear*_
_*77. On a Mission*_
_*78. Rhubarb*_
_*79. Dirty Plum*_
_*80. Cantaloupe*_
_*81. Pinch Me*_
_*82. Her Blooming Cheek*_

*MAC MSFS*
	1. Blonde
	2. Redhead
	3. Brunette
	4. Petticoat
	5. Stereo Rose
	6. Light flush
	7. Northern Light
	8. Glissade
	9. Gold Spill
	10. Warmed
	11. Porcelain Pink
	12. By Candlelight
	13. Comfort
	14. Cheeky Bronze
	15. Refined
*16. Golden Lariat*
*17. Pink power*
*18. Semi precious Rose quartz*
*19. Semi previous crystal pink*
*20. Semi precious goldstone*
*21. Semi precious pearl*

*Other MAC miscellaneous powders which can be used as blush*
	1. Sun centered
	2. Play about pink
	3. Shell Pearl BP
	4. Pearl Sunshine BP
	5. Pearl Blossom BP
	6. Flower mist BP
	7. Blush of Youth BP
	8. Summer Rose BP
*10. Marine Life*
_*11. Might Aphrodite*_
_*12. My Paradise*_
_*13. Amazon Princess*_
_*14. Oh so fair BP*_
_*15. Briar Rose BP*_
_*16. Her own devices BP*_
_*17. Alpha girl BP*_
_*18. Optical Bronzer*_
_*19. Pearlmatte face powder*_

*Cream color Bases*
*1. Movie Star Red*
*2. Madly Magenta*
*3. Virgin Isle*
*4. Tickle me pink*
*5. Pink Shock*

*MAC highlighting powders*
_*1. Pretty Baby BP*_
_*2. Tahitan Sand BP*_
_*3. Spectacle BP*_
_*4. Chez Chez lame special reserve highlight powder*_
_*5. Rose ole special reserve highlight powder*_
_*6. Lightscapade msf*_
_*7. Soft and gentle msf*_
_*8. Perfect topping msf*_
_*9. 100 degrees pearlizer*_
_*10. Tenderdusk loose powder bp*_
_*11. In the abstract highlight powder*_
_*12. Verve a cious IP*_
_*13. Sassed up IP*_
_*14. Freeform IP*_

*Benefit*
	1. Dandelion
	2. Georgia
	3. Throbb
	4. Coralista
*5. Bella Bamba*
*6. Posie Tint*

*Bobbi Brown*
	1. Rose SB
	2. Apricot SB
	3. Sandstone SB
	4. Coral blush
	5. French Pink blush
	6. Desert Rose blush
*7. Platinum Pink SB*

*Nars*
	1. Deep Throat
	2. Torrid
	3. Orgasm
	4. Desire
*5. Madly*
*6. Douceur*
*7. Oasis*

*Gransenbon*
	1. Gran in 02
	2. Gran in 04
	3. Gran in 06
	4. Gran in 07
	5. Gran in 08
	6. Gran in 09
	7. Gran in 11
	8. Gran in 12
	9. Gran in 13

*Cargo*
	1. Tonga
	2. Rome
	3. Catalina

*Shu Uemura*
	1. P pink 30
	2. P peach 47
	3. P peach 40
	4. P pink 36D
	5. P orange 55
	6. M pink 33E
	7. P orange 53
	8. Sakura
	9. Antique pink
	10 Antique orange
	11. Vicious apricot
*12. P Amber 83*

*Ettusais*
	1. Mousse blush in Tulip pink
	2. Mousse blush in poppy orange
	3. Blush in OR 3
	4. Blush in PK 5

*Paul and Joe*
	1. Disney in Bambi
	2. Disney in Flower
	3. Blush in 08
	4. Blush in 11

*Make Up Forever*
*1. HD creme blush in 12*
*2. HD creme blush in 7*
*3. HD Creme blush in 6*

*Topshop*
*1. Creme blush in Flush*
*2. Creme blush in Neon Rose*
*3. Creme blush in Butterscotch*
*4. Creme blush in Pinch*
*5. Creme blush in High Five*
*6. Blush stick in Luminescence*
*7. Blush stick in Prism*
*8. Powder blush in Pop*
*9. Bronzing powder in Radiance 1*
*10. Bronzing powder in Radiance 2*

*Other miscellaneous brand blush*
	1. TBS blush in radiant pink
	2. TFS blush
	3. Lunasol blush (orange)
	4. Too Faced Avant Garde
	5. Too Faced Pink Provocateur
	6. Milani Berry Glimmerstripes
	7. Milani Terra Glimmerstripes
	8. Jill Stuart blush in shy pink
	9. Maquilage blush (don't know the name...comes in the 4 shade one)
*10. Givency light pink blush - dunno name... comes in 4 colors*
*11. Givency rose pink blush - dunno name ... comes in 4 colors*
*12. Holika Holika blush in Hello Holika*
*13. Holika Holika blush in Merry Holika*
*14. Holika Holika blush in Midnight owl*
*15. Bare essentuals in rose radiance*
*16. Bare essentuals in tropical radiance*
*17. Coffret D or in BE 16*

_pHEW...I HAFTa go on a blush ban soon...._


----------



## Romina1 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't have much, my favourites are the Benefit and Nars. If I had direct access to Nars I could have almost all of them!

*MAC*
  	1.Buff
  	2.Giggly
  	3.Style

*MAC MSFs*
  	4.Crystal Pink
  	5.Golden Lariat
  	6.Goldstone
  	7.Lightscapade
  	8.Porcelain Pink
  	9.Soft and Gentle

*NARS*
  	10.Deepthroat x2
  	12.Mounia
  	13.Orgasm x2
  	15.Taos

*Make Up For Ever*
  	16.HD #5
  	17.HD #8

*Benefit*
  	18.Coralista
  	19.Sugarbomb

*Other*
  	20.*Dior *Aurora Summer Glow Poeder
  	21.*L'oreal *Golden Apricot, 22.Rosy Cheeks
  	23.*Maybelline *mousse #7


----------



## Eisleyan (Nov 5, 2011)

Way too many to list, but here is what I actually use lol:
  	NARS Sex Appeal
  	MAC Well Dressed
  	Illamasqua Katie
  	Illamasqua Lover


----------



## freesiafc (Nov 14, 2011)

So far I only have 22 blushes, and 8 highlighters which is rather amazing since I didn't even own one at this time last year.


*MAC*
  	Band of Roses
  	Mighty Aphrodite
  	Raizen

*MAC MSFs*
  	Brunette
  	Golden Lariet
  	Petticoat

*NARS *
  	Crazed
  	Exhibit A
  	Lokoum Cream
  	Lovejoy
  	Taj Mahal

*NYX*
  	Copper
  	Desert Rose
  	Hot Pink Cream Blush
  	Orange Cream Blush
  	Rose Petal Cream Blush
  	Tea Rose Cream Blush

*Tarte*
  	Blushing Bride Amazonian Clay
  	Flush Amazonian Clay
  	Natural Beauty Amazonian Clay

*Drugstore*
  	Maybelline Ravishing Rouge
  	Millani Corallina
  	Millani Rose D' Oro


*Highlighters*
  	Laura Geller Como Portofino
  	MAC Cajun Cooling Powder
  	MAC Rose Ole
  	Nars Albatross
  	Rock & Republic Cleopatra
  	The Balm Betty-Lou Manizer Bronzer
  	The Balm Mary-Lou Manizer Illuminator


----------



## Finlithwen (Dec 11, 2011)

I began to like using blushers approximately 10 years ago. As I was a beginner and I didn't earn my own cash, I began buying the Bourjois little round blushers, I found them to be little pigmented but I thought that to be an advantage, because I still hadn't the neccesary skills nor the appropriate brushes to avoid the dreaded "clown cheeks look", so I was happy with them. But I discovered a whole new world watching the Internet makeup gurus, and decided to make an investment in a good blush brush and ordered online Desire Nars blush based only on internet swatches and reviews. Since them I'm a confessed addict to blushers and my Nars collection grew a lot. I still keep my bourjois blushers, but I use them very little in comparison with the Nars ones. Now to my collection:

  Bourjois little round pots:

  -Rose Eclat
  -Rose d'or
  -Lilas d'or
  -Brun Cuivre
  -Rose Coup de Foudre
  -Or Sublime

  Nars

  -Albatross-Orgasm Blush Duo
  -New Order Highlighting Blush
  -Miss Liberty Highlightng Blush
  -Orgasm (Mini)
  -Sex Appeal
  -Deep Throat
  -Douceur (limited ed. version)
  -Madly
  -Oasis
  -Sin
  -Gaiety
  -Mata Hari
  -Angelika
  -Desire
  -Amour
  -Dolce Vita
  -Super Orgasm
  -Gina
  -Gilda
  -Torrid
  -Taos
  -Crazed (discontinued)
  -Mounia (discontinued)
  -Outlaw
  -Seduction
  -Taj Mahal
  -Exhibit A

  Nars Cream Blushes

  -Penny Lane
  -Cactus Flower
  -Enchanted

  Nars Multiples

  -Copacabana
  -Orgasm
  -South Beach
  -Tuomota
  -Undress Me
  -Puerto Vallarta
  -Luxor
  -G-Spot
  -Maldives

  Mac

  -Dainty (Mineralized blusher)
  -My Paradise (Surf Baby Collection)
  -Ripe Peach Blush Ombre (Spring Colour Forecast Collection)
  -Shell Pearl Beauty Powder (Liberty of London Collection)
  -Marine Life Highlight Powder (To the Beach Collection)
  -Hipness (To the Beach Collection)
  -Sakura (Mineralized blusher from Quite Cute Collection)
  -Miss Behave (Mineralized blusher from Quite Cute Collection)
  -Fresh Honey (Mineralized blusher from Naturally Collection)
  -Bite of an Apple (Venomous Villains Collection)
  -Magenta (Reel Sexy Collection)
  -Pink Cult (Reel Sexy Collection)
  -Modern Mandarin (Très Cheek Collection)
  -Immortal Flower (Trés Cheek Collection)
  -By Candlelight MSF (In the Groove Collection)
  -Blonde MSF (Brunette, Blonde, Redhead Collection)
  -Redhead MSF (Brunette, Blonde, Redhead Collection)
  -Rose Quartz MSF (Semi Precious Collection)
  -Goldstone MSF (Semi Precious Collection)
  -Lightscapade MSF (Reel Sexy Collection, repromote, now permanent)
  -Soft and Gentle MSF

  Illamasqua

  -Lover
  -Zygomatic cream blush

  Cargo

  -Catalina
  -Blu Ray Pink Blush/Highlight
  -Lights of the world palette blusher

  Too Faced

  -La Vie en Rose (Enchanted Glamourland palette)
  -Cocoa Rose (Sweet Dreams palette)
  -Sweet Pink (Sweet Dreams palette)
  -Glamour to go II palette blusher

  Duwop

  -BronzeRush in June cream blusher

  Zara

  -Piñata Mousse blush



  And my wishlist:

  Nars

  -Luster
  -Liberté
  -Montenegro
  -Lokoum
  -Matte multiples


----------



## Kara Thrace (Dec 12, 2011)

OMG I'm ashamed to write my tiny list of blushers, it's nothing compared to yours!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	- Nars Douceur
  	- Nars Deep throat
  	- E.l.f. duo blush & bronzer
  	- E.l.f. glow
  	- Sephora rose petal
  	- Benefit benetint
  	- Benefit posie tint
  	- MUFE HD Blush in Quickie



  	I'm planning to get a mac blush palette soon


----------



## sherm (Dec 15, 2011)

Wow! So many extensive lists! I don't have a lot of blushes and honestly the only reason that I have as many as I do is because Everyday Minerals used to do 6 and 12 piece sets for ridiculous discounts and you could mix and match anything on the site. I still have them around but they're mostly shimmers so I'm not wearing them as much and I have a few that don't really suit me color-wise too. Ah well, live and learn!

  	1. MAC Blushbaby
  	2. MAC Sincere
  	3. EDM Waffle Cone
  	4. EDM Pumpkin Pie
  	5. EDM Snooze Bar
  	6. EDM Wake Up Call
  	7. EDM New Car Smell
  	8. EDM Jump Rope
  	9. EDM Corner Office
  	10. EDM All Smiles
  	11. EDM Nick Nack (mini)
  	12. EDM Soft Touch (mini)
  	13. Benefit Bella Bamba (mini)


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 17, 2011)

Geez, Louise; some of you guys have a lot of blushe(r)s!   Anyhoo, mine...  * MAC Dame * MAC Strada * MAC Pink Cult * Philosophy The Supernatural Blush Duo - Hugs and Kisses * e.l.f. Contouring Blush and Bronzer Duo


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Dec 17, 2011)

I have enough blushes...
  	NARS (12 blushes)
  	MAC ( 25 blushes)
  	CARGO ((3 blushes)
  	TOO FACE (1 blush)
  	LORAC (1 blush)
  	TARTE (1 blush)
  	Benefit Coralista & Bella bamba






I will update with the name of all blushes as well provide pictures...


----------



## geeko (Dec 18, 2011)

I have a serious problem/ obssession with blushers and I have to stop buying new ones 

  	One can  never have enough eyeshadow colors... but blushers ??? Oh welll... I just love to collect blushers... :X


----------



## Finlithwen (Dec 18, 2011)

geeko said:


> I have a serious problem/ obssession with blushers and I have to stop buying new ones
> 
> One can  never have enough eyeshadow colors... but blushers ??? Oh welll... I just love to collect blushers... :X


 
	I also love o collect them, but I think every blusher I own is different enough from the others, except maybe for Mac Dainty and Nars Deep Throat. I tend to go for the most unique shades. I want to try the Illamasqua ones, specially "Lover" and "Katie" but I'm still thinking if I already have any dupe for those shades in my stash...


----------



## bennsgirl (Dec 24, 2011)

I Don't have many as some of you do but the ones I have I love 
  1.-Buff
  2.-Blushbaby
  3.-Breath of Plum
  4.-Cubic
  5.-Stunner
  6.-Melba
  7.-Fleur Power
  8.-Eversun
  9.-Notable
  10.-Hipness
  11.-Emote
  12.-Instant Chic
  13.-Bite of an apple
  14.-Pink Cult
  15.-Overdyed
  16.-On a mission
  17.-Equilibrium
  18.-Tippy
  19.-Intenso
  20.-Gentle
  21.-Love Rock
  22.-Pressed Amber
  23.-Feeling Flushed
  24.-Smooth merge
  25.-Ripe peach
  26.-Azalea blossom
  27.-Vintage grape
  28.-Stereo rose
  29.-Porcelain pink
  30.-Mighty Aphrodite
  31.-Fun and Games
  32.-Plum foolery
  33.-Dainty
  34.- So Ceylon
  35.-Pearl
  36.-Cheeky Bronze
  37.-Brunette
  38.-Petticoat
  39.-Lightscapade
  40.-So Beautiful
  41.- Snowglobe
  42.-Golden Nectar
  43.-Sunny by nature
  44.-Daft Pink
  45.-Marine Life
  46.-Just a Pinch Gel Blush
  47.-Summer Rose beauty powder
  48.- unconventional
  49.-  I am the one
  50.-Ripe for love
  51.-Legendary
  52.-The Perfect Cheek
  53.-Small Vanity
  54.-Supercontinental
  55.-Cream Soda
  56.-Coygirl
  57.-whola lotta love
  58.-Prom princess
  59.- Modern Mandarin
  60.-Lovecloud
  61.-Fleet Fast
  62.-taupe
  63.-poised
  64.-stylish me
  65.-bad girl gone good
  66.-autoerotique

   I have more but can't remember all the names



  Non Mac:
  Laura Geller Rosenberry
  Laura Geller Ethereal rose
  Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess sunblush illuminator
  The Balm Betty-Lou manizer
  The Balm Mary-Lou manizer
  The Balm Hot Mama
  Laura Mercier Canyon Sunset
  Chanel Ireelle Mystery
  Chanel Tweed Brun Rose
  Dior Coral Glow
  Dior Pink Glow
  Dior Coral bagatelle
  Dior Amber Diamond
  Dior Rose Diamond
  Dior Rosy Glow Blush
  Nars Albatross
  Nars Deep throat
  Nars Outlaw
  Nars Oasis
  Nars Luster
  Nars Gaeity
  Nars Rotonde
  Nars boys don't cry
  Nars Soulshine
  Tarte Dollface
  Tarte Peaceful
  Tarte Exposed
  Tarte blushing bride
  Sonia Kashuk Lilly
  Sonia Kashuk Tawny
  Milani Luminous
  Jane Iredale Cotton Candy


----------



## altered (Dec 24, 2011)

I just began collecting this year. So far I have Stunner, Peachykeen, Lightscapade and Porcelain Pink.


----------



## Diva4eva122 (Dec 24, 2011)

geeko said:


> I have a serious problem/ obssession with blushers and I have to stop buying new ones
> 
> One can  never have enough eyeshadow colors... but blushers ??? Oh welll... I just love to collect blushers... :X



 	I saw all your 200 blushes and I thought I was an addict with 14. But I have only been collecting for 1 year. Would you ever have a sale with the ones you dont use?


----------



## Finlithwen (Dec 27, 2011)

I've just ordered Illamasqua "Lover"!!! Let's see how it compare to Nars "Gina". So my updated list would be as follows:


  	Bourjois little round pots:

  	-Rose Eclat
  	-Rose d'or
  	-Lilas d'or
  	-Brun Cuivre
  	-Rose Coup de Foudre
  	-Or Sublime

  	Nars

  	-Desire
  	-Deep Throat
  	-Douceur
  	-Sex Appeal
  	-Sin
  	-Taj Mahal
  	-Angelika
  	-Exhibit A
  	-Madly
  	-Gina
  	-Gilda

  	Nars Cream Blushes

  	-Penny Lane
  	-Cactus Flower
  	-Enchanted

  	Nars Multiples

  	-Copacabana
  	-Orgasm
  	-South Beach

  	Mac

  	-Dainty (Mineralized blusher)
  	-My Paradise (Surf Baby Collection)
  	-Sakura (Mineralized blusher from Quite Cute Collection)
  	-Miss Behave (Mineralized blusher from Quite Cute Collection)
  	-Rose Quartz MSF (Semi Precious Collection)

*Illamasqua*

*-Lover*

  	Cargo

  	-Catalina
  	-Blu Ray Pink Blush/Highlight
  	-Lights of the world palette blusher

  	Too Faced

  	-La Vie en Rose (Enchanted Glamourland palette)
  	-Cocoa Rose (Sweet Dreams palette)
  	-Sweet Pink (Sweet Dreams palette)
  	-Glamour to go II palette blusher

  	Duwop

  	-BronzeRush in June cream blusher

  	Zara

  	-Piñata Mousse blush



  	And my wishlist:

  	Nars

  	-Oasis
  	-Amour
  	-Superorgasm
  	-Miss Liberty
  	-Dolce Vita
  	-Gaiety
  	-Montenegro
  	-Lokoum

  	Mac

  	-Ripe Peach
  	-Marine Life

  	Illamasqua

  	-Lover
  	-Katie
  	-*Hussy*


----------



## Lilypad11 (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh dear, I have far too much lol! :

  	1. NARS Orgasm
  	2. NARS Sin
  	3. NARS Madly
  	4. MAC Gingerly
  	5. MAC Raphsody in Two Mineralize Blush
  	6. MAC Dainty Mineralize Blush
  	7. Tarte Amazonian Clay Blush in Dollface
  	8. Tarte Amazonian Clay Blush in Peaceful
  	9. Accessorize Blush in Scandal
  	10. Accessorize Blush in Quiver
  	11. E.L.F Peachy Keen
  	12. E.L.F Tickled Pink
  	13. E.L.F Berry Merry
  	14. E.L.F Mellow Mauve
  	15. E.L.F Blushing Rose
  	16. Maybelline Dream Touch Blush in Peach
  	17. Topshop Cream Blush in Head Over Heels

  	Im sure I have quite a few more but thats all I remember for now!


----------



## hlbrown23 (Jan 7, 2012)

MAC
  	     Mineralized - Gentle
  	     Breath of Plum
  	     Coygirl
  	     Well Dressed
  	     Tenderling

  	NARS
  	     Oasis
  	     Deep Throat
  	     Sin

  	BENEFIT
  	     Dandelion

  	CARGO
  	     Prague

  	LAURA MERCIER
  	     Violet Orchid

  	TARTE
  	     Exposed

  	DIOR
  	     Rosebud

  	MAYBELLINE
  	     Dream Mousse - Peach Satin
  	                                 Soft Plum
  	     Dream Bouncy - Orchid

  	PHYSICIAN'S FORMULA
  	     Happy Booster - Natural

  	NYX
  	     Raisin
  	     Natural

  	REVLON
  	     Smoky Rose

  	HARD CANDY
  	     Baked Blush - Honey Moon
  	                            Pin-Up

  	SEPHORA
  	     Corail Frisson


----------



## Finlithwen (Jan 9, 2012)

*Bourjois Little Round Pots*

  -Rose Eclat
  -Rose d'or
  -Lilas d'or
  -Brun Cuivre
  -Rose Coup de Foudre
  -Or Sublime

*Nars Blushes*

  -Mata Hari
  -Gaiety
  -Desire
  -Deep Throat
  -Douceur
  -Sex Appeal
  -Sin
  -Taj Mahal
  -Angelika
  -Exhibit A
  -Madly
  -Gina
  -Gilda
  -Amour
  -Taos
  -Torrid
  -Orgasm
  -Super Orgasm
  -Oasis
  -Outlaw
  -Seduction
  -Crazed (discontinued)
  -Mounia (discontinued)
  -Laguna bronzer

*Nars Highlighters*

  -Albatross
  -Miss Liberty
  -New Order
  -Orgasm Liquid Highlighter

*Nars Contour Blushes*

  -Olympia

*Nars Cream Blushes*

  -Penny Lane
  -Cactus Flower
  -Enchanted

*Nars Multiples*

  -Tuomota (discontinued)
  -Copacabana
  -Orgasm
  -South Beach
  -Luxor
  -Malibu
  -Undress Me
  -Puerto Vallarta
  -G-Spot
  -Angelika
  -Siam Matte Multiple

*Mac*

  -Pink Cult Matte blush _(Reel Sexy collection)_
  -Magenta Matte blush _(Reel Sexy collection)_
  -Bite of an Apple Matte blush _(Venomous Villains collection)_
  -Modern Mandarin Satin blush _(Tres Cheek collection)_
_-_Immortal Flower Satin blush_ (Tres Cheek collection)_
_-_Hipness Frost Blush _(To the Beach collection)_

  -Fresh Honey Mineralized blush _(Naturally collection)_
  -Sakura Mineralized blush _(Quite Cute collection)_
  -Miss Behave Mineralized blush _(Quite Cute collection)_
  -Dainty Mineralized blush _(permanent collection)_

  -My Paradise Cheek Powder _(Surf Baby collection)_
  -Shell Pearl Beauty Powder _(Give me Liberty of London collection)_
  -Marine Life Highlighter powder _(To the Beach collection)_
  -Ripe Peach Blush Ombre _(Spring Colour Forecast)_

  -Rose Quartz MSF _(Semi Precious collection)_
  -Goldstone MSF_(Semi Precious collection)_
  -Soft and Gentle MSF _(Permanent collection)_
_-_By Candlelight MSF _(In the Groove collection, repromote from Warm & Cozy Collection)_
  -Lightscapade MSF _(Reel Sexy collection)_
  -Blonde MSF _(Naturally Collection, repromote from Brunette, blonde, Redhead collection)_
  -Readhead MSF _(Naturally Collection, repromote from Brunette, Blonde, Redhead collection)_

  -Golden Bronzing Powder _(To the Beach collection)_

  -Skinsheen Bronzer Stick in Gilty Bronze _(Surf Baby collection)_

*Illamasqua*

  -Lover powder blush
  -Zygomatic cream blush

*Cargo*

  -Catalina
  -Blu Ray Pink blush/highlight
  -Blu Ray bronzer
  -Lights of the world palette blusher

*Too Faced*

  -La Vie en Rose x2 _(Enchanted Glamourland & Sweet Indulgence palette)_
  -Cocoa Rose _(Sweet Dreams palette)_
  -Sweet Pink _(Sweet Dreams palette)_
_-_Papa don't Peach _(Sweet Indulgence palette)_
  -Sun Bunny Light_ (Sweet Indulgence palette)_
  -Exclusive bronzer_ (Sweet Indulgence palette)_
  -Candlelight Glow highlighter x2_ (Enchanted Glamourland & Sweet Indulgence palette)_
_-_Snow Bunny highlighter_ (Enchanted Glamourland palette)_
  -Chocolate Soleil bronzer_ (Sweet Dreams palette)_
  -Glamour to go II palette blusher

*Duwop*

  -BronzeRush in June bronzer and cream blusher set

*Zara*

  -Piñata Mousse blush



  And my wishlist:

*Nars*

  -Nico
  -Dolce Vita
  -Montenegro cream blush
  -Lokoum cream blush
  -413 BLKR multiple

*Illamasqua*

  -Katie powder blush
*-*Hussy powder blush

*Kevyn Aucoin*

  - The Celestial Powder in Candlelight


----------



## geeko (May 7, 2013)

*MAC POWDER BLUSH*

 				1 				Peachykeen 				2 				Springsheen 				3 				Dollymix 				4 				Plum Foolery 				5 				Flirt N Tease 				6 				Foolish Me 				7 				Mocha 				8 				Melba 				9 				Coppertone 				10 				Fleur Power 				11 				Rosy Outlook 				12 				Whole lotta love 				13 				Stay Pretty 				14 				Blush all day 				15 				Stay By Me 				16 				Stubborn 				17 				Legendary 				18 				The Perfect cheek 				19 				Peaches 				20 				Blushbaby 				21 				Gingerly 				22 				Sincere 				23 				Don't be shy 				24 				Fab 				25 				Hipness 				26 				Fashion Frenzy 				27 				Well Dressed 				28 				Dame 				29 				Margin 				30 				Cubic 				31 				Prism 				32 				Cantoloupe 				33 				Pinch Me 				34 				Desert Rose 				35 				Fever 				36 				Raizin 				37 				Pink Swoon 				38 				Pinch o Peach 				39 				Style 				40 				Sunbasque 				41 				Frankly Scarlet 				42 				Lovecloud 				43 				Pink Tea 				44 				Modern Mandarin 				45 				Full of Joy 				46 				Goddess 				47 				Smile 				48 				Breath of plum 				49 				Overprint 				50 				Garb 				51 				Instant Chic 				52 				World Wealth 				53 				Supercontinental 				54 				Easy Manner 				55 				Small Vanity 				56 				I'm the One 				57 				Fun and Games 				58 				Tippy 				59 				Salsarose 				60 				Apple Red 				61 				Cute 				62 				Angel 				63 				Strada 				64 				Overdyed 				65 				Pink cult 				66 				Stray Rose 				67 				Petalpoint 				68 				Devil 				69 				Spaced Out 				70 				Azalea 				71 				Full Fuschia 				72 				Sweetness 				73 				Joyous 				74 				Stark Naked 				75 				Eversun 				76 				Secret Blush 				77 				Tenderling 				78 				All's Good 				79 				Personal Style 				80 				True Romantic 				81 				My highland Honey 				82 				Her blooming cheek 				83 				Equilibrium 				84 				Stunner 				85 				Peony Petal 				86 				Bite of an Apple 				87 				Darkly My dear 				88 				Dirty Plum 				89 				Prim and Proper 				90 				Loverush 				91 				Coygirl 				92 				On a Mission 				93 				Blossum up rose hip 				94 				Golden kitty/primkin 				95 				Desirious 				96 				Fleet Fast 				97 				Prom pincess 				98 				Cream soda
 
*MAC MINERALIZED BLUSH*

 				1 				Dainty 				2 				Gentle 				3 				Warm soul 				4 				Gleeful 				5 				Nuance 				6 				Merrily 				7 				Love Thing 				8 				Pet Me 				9 				Utterly Game 				10 				Pressed Amber 				11 				Warmth of coral 				12 				Feeling Flush 				13 				Pleasantry 				14 				Subtle Breeze 				15 				Fresh Honey 				16 				Early Morning 				17 				Grand duo 				18 				Intenso 				19 				Love Rock 				20 				Moonriver 				21 				Hang Loose 				22 				Happy together 				23 				Cheek and Cheerful 				24 				Earth to Earth 				25 				Hot planet 				26 				Daft Pink 				27 				Handfinish 				28 				A little bit of sunshine 				29 				New Vibe 				30 				Band of Roses 				31 				Giggly 				32 				Sakura 				33 				Buddy Up 				34 				Solar Ray 				35 				Ring of Saturn 				36 				Chic couple 				37 				Sun and Moon 				38 				Improvise 				39 				Bi Tone 				40 				Two Virtues
 
*MAC IN EXTRA DIMENSION BLUSH*
  	1. Bareness
  	2. At dusk
  	3. Fiery Impact
  	4. Blazing Haute
  	5. Flaming Chic

*MINERALIZED SKIN FINISHES*


 				1 				Soft and Gentle 				2 				Petticoat 				3 				Porcelain Pink 				4 				Blonde 				5 				Brunette 				6 				Redhead 				7 				Refined 				8 				Lightscapade 				9 				Semi Precious pearl 				10 				Semi Precious rose quartz 				11 				Semi precious goldstone 				12 				Semi precious Crystal pink 				13 				Stereo Rose 				14 				By Candlelight 				15 				Warmed 				16 				Northern lights 				17 				Glissade 				18 				Light Flush 				19 				Gold Spill 				20 				Star wonder 				21 				Centre of the Universe 				22 				Comfort 				23 				Cheeky Bronze 				24 				Golden Lariat 				25 				Pink power
 
*MAC OTHER CHEEK PRODUCTS*

 				1 				Marine Life Highlight pwd 				2 				Alpha Girl 				3 				Pearl Sunshine 				4 				Pearl Blossom 				5 				Oh So fair 				6 				Brair Rose 				7 				Her own Devices 				8 				Sunday Afternoon 				9 				Flower fantasy 				10 				Pearlmatte face powder 				11 				My Paradise 				12 				Chez Chez lame 				13 				Rose ole 				14 				Azalea Blossom 				15 				Ripe Peach 				16 				Vintage Grape 				17 				Springshine 				18 				Play about pink 				19 				Sun centered 				20 				Might Aphrodite 				21 				Amazon Princess 				22 				Pearl Sunshine 				23 				Tenderdusk 				24 				100 Degrees pearlizer 				25 				Sassed Up 				26 				Verve-a-cious 				27 				Freeform 				28 				Spectacle! 				29 				Flower mist dew 				30 				In the Abstract 				31 				Optical bronzer 				32 				Whisper of Gilt 				33 				Superb 				34 				Glorify 				35 				Pretty Baby 				36 				Bone Beige 				37 				Accentuate Sculpt 				38 				Summer Rose 				39 				Blush of Youth 				40 				Veronica's blush 				41 				Flatter me 				42 				In for a treat 				43 				Pink buttercup 				44 				Double defintion 				45 				Definitely defined 				46 				Shape the future
 
*MAC CREAM BLUSH*

 				1 				Florida 				2 				Optimistic Orange 				3 				Joie D Vivre 				4 				So sweet so Easy 				5 				Lady Blush 				6 				Brit Wit 				7 				Something Special 				8 				Movie Star Red 				9 				Virgin Ise 				10 				Tickle Me Pink 				11 				Madly magenta 				12 				Pink Shock 				13 				Sweet William 				14 				Lune 				15 				Maidenchant 				16 				Lazy Sunday 				17 				Have a lovely day 				18 				Keep it loose 				19 				Out for Fun 				20 				Weekend getaway
 
*NARS BLUSHERS*

 				1 				Orgasm 				2 				Desire 				3 				Torrid 				4 				Deep throat 				5 				Madly 				6 				Amour 				7 				Gina 				8 				Angelika 				9 				Douceur 				10 				Oasis
 
*SHU UEMURA BLUSHERS*

 				1 				Vicious Apricot 				2 				Antiqued Pink 				3 				Antiqued Orange 				4 				Sakura 				5 				P orange 53 				6 				P pink 36D 				7 				P peach 40 				8 				P peach 47 				9 				P orange 55 				10 				P pink 33E 				11 				P Amber 83 				12 				P Pink 30
 
*BENEFIT BLUSHERS*

 				1 				Throbb 				2 				Dandelion 				3 				Coralista 				4 				Georgia 				5 				Bella Bamba 				6 				Posie Tint 				7 				High beam
 
*JILL STUART BLUSHERS*

 				1 				Candy Orange 				2 				Romantic Poppy 				3 				Fresh Apricot 				4 				Baby Blush 				5 				Little Anemona 				6 				Sweet mum 				7 				Shy Pink
 
*ETTUSAIS BLUSHERS*

 				1 				Sweet marble chk Pink 				2 				Sweet marble chk Orange 				3 				Tulip Pink 				4 				Poppy Orange
 
*PAUL AND JOE BLUSHERS*

 				1 				Flower  				2 				Bambi 				3 				Face color 11 				4 				Face color 08
 
*BOBBI BROWN BLUSHERS*

 				1 				Rose 				2 				Apricot 				3 				Sandstone 				4 				Platinum Pink 				5 				Nectar 				6 				Coral 				7 				Desert Rose 				8 				French Pink
 
*CHANEL BLUSHERS*

 				1 				Tweed Coral 				2 				99 Rose Petale 				3 				82 Reflex 				4 				58 Fresque
 
*GRANSENBON BLUSHERS*

 				1 				Peach Rose #12 				2 				Candy Pink #02 				3 				Pretty Orange #8 				4 				Apricot Ginger #09 				5 				Orange brown #04 				6 				Blossom Pink #07 				7 				Cherry Fromage #13 				8 				Sugar marmalade #11 				9 				Dolly Pink #06
 
*TOPSHOP BLUSHERS*

 				1 				Neon Rose 				2 				Butterscotch 				3 				Flush 				4 				Pinch 				5 				High Five 				6 				Pop 				7 				Radiance 1 				8 				Radiance 2 				9 				Luminiscence 				10 				Prism
 
*CARGO BLUSHERS*

 				1 				Tonga 				2 				Rome 				3 				Catalina
 
*TOO FACED BLUSHERS*
  	1. Pink provocateur
  	2. Avant garde

*LUNASOL BLUSHERS*

 				1 				Medium Pink 				Lunasol 				2 				Medium Beige 				Lunasol 				3 				Reddish Beige 				Lunasol
 
*OTHER BRAND BLUSHERS*

 				1 				Body shop radiant pk 				2 				Make up store - sugar pink 				3 				Urban decay Fetish 				4 				BE Tropical radiance 				5 				BE Rose raiance 				6 				The Face shop - PK102 				7 				Tom Ford -03 Flush
  	8          YSL Creme blush  9
  	9          YSL Creme blush 7
  	phew... this took me some time to compile....>.<


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 7, 2013)

.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 7, 2013)

My stash currently...


----------



## geeko (May 7, 2013)

If i m in thr mood gor pink blush.. i would go for either peony petal or hang loose. If i m in the mood for coral..  it wld b instant chic or hipness. If i m in the mood a natural shade.   Den it wld b rosy outlook.


----------



## Joveeta Lee (May 10, 2013)

OMG.. I don't have so many. Just these :

  	Physician Formula Matchmaker pH Powered Blush (Natural)
  	Korres Zea Mays Blush (Peach)
  	ELF Studio Blush (Candid Coral)
  	Sleek Blush (Suede)
  	Sleek Blush By 3 Lace
  	Sleek Blush By 3 Pumpkin
  	Milani Baked Blush (Luminoso)
  	Majolica Majorca Puff De Cheek (PK301)
  	Illasmasqua Powder Blush (Hussy)
  	Illasmasqua Powder Blush (Lover)
  	NYX Cream Blush (Natural)
  	NYX Cream Blush (Orange)
	NYX Powder Blush (Pinched)
  	NYX Powder Blush (Taupe)
	NYX Matte Bronzer (Deep)
  	TheBalm Frat Boy
  	TheBalm Instain Argyle
  	TheBalm Instain Toile


----------



## janette9687 (May 10, 2013)

when i get back to japan i will post as i dont have my full collection here... omg im scared!


----------



## janette9687 (May 25, 2013)

Mac  Instant Chic Supercontinental  Eversun On A Mission Stark Naked Hipness Stunner Equilibrium  Lovecloud Immortal Flower Peony Pink Pink Tea Unconventional  Hot Nights Ripe For Love   Joie De Vivir creme blend  Optimistic Orange creme blend   Extra Dimension  Bareness At dusk Fiery Impact Blazing Haute Flaming Chic   Marine Life Stereo Rose MSF  My Paradise  Nars  Luster Madly Oasis Taj Mahal Torrid  Lovejoy  Dior Rosy Glow  theBalm Frat Boy   Phew! it's actually not a bad list haha


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 26, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> Mac  Instant Chic Supercontinental  Eversun On A Mission Stark Naked Hipness Stunner Equilibrium  Lovecloud Immortal Flower Peony Pink Pink Tea Unconventional  Hot Nights Ripe For Love   Joie De Vivir creme blend  Optimistic Orange creme blend   Extra Dimension  Bareness At dusk Fiery Impact Blazing Haute Flaming Chic   Marine Life Stereo Rose MSF  My Paradise  Nars  Luster Madly Oasis Taj Mahal Torrid  Lovejoy  Dior Rosy Glow  theBalm Frat Boy   Phew! it's actually not a bad list haha


  I see you got hot nights and ripe for love! I love ripe for love, I've been wearing it daily. I originally skipped hot nights, but decided to purchase it only because the packaging and positive reviews. How are you liking them?


----------



## PeachTwist (May 27, 2013)

*MAC:*

  	Strada x2
  	The Perfect Cheek
  	Small Vanity
  	Ripe Peach Blush Ombre
  	Immortal Flower
  	Launch Away!
  	Hipness
  	Easy Manner
  	Lovecloud
  	Pink Tea
  	Pink Swoon
  	Well Dressed
  	Fleur Power
  	Azalea Blossom Blush Ombre
  	Pink Cult

*EDSF:*

  	Flaming Chic Blush
  	Whisper Of Guilt
  	Superb

*MSF:*

  	Soft & Gentle
  	Lightscapade

*Beauty Powders:*

  	Forever Marilyn x3

*NARS:*

  	Orgasm

*Illamasqua:*

  	Naked Rose
  	Hollow Cream Pigment

*NYX:*

  	Angel
  	Raisin
  	Taupe


----------



## geeko (May 27, 2013)

A picture speaks more than a thousand words at the moment i have these... 3 or 4 more on its way to me soon XD I don't buy back ups, so all are of different colors


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 27, 2013)

geeko said:


> A picture speaks more than a thousand words at the moment i have these... 3 or 4 more on its way to me soon XD I don't buy back ups, so all are of different colors


 Have you ever hit pan on a blush, yet?


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 27, 2013)

Dble post.


----------



## geeko (May 27, 2013)

Nope i haven hit pan or come close to hittin yet


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 9, 2013)

geeko said:


> A picture speaks more than a thousand words at the moment i have these... 3 or 4 more on its way to me soon XD I don't buy back ups, so all are of different colors


  	Wow, amazing collection!


----------



## ZeeE (Jun 12, 2013)

geeko said:


> A picture speaks more than a thousand words at the moment i have these... 3 or 4 more on its way to me soon XD I don't buy back ups, so all are of different colors


   Nice.....:eyelove:


----------



## ForeverJenn (Jun 12, 2013)

geeko said:


> A picture speaks more than a thousand words at the moment i have these... 3 or 4 more on its way to me soon XD I don't buy back ups, so all are of different colors


 wow! Puts me to shame! I have about 20 lol


----------



## VAL4M (Jun 29, 2013)

Wow Nowhere near as much blush but here my list!
  	1.Touch of Gold
  	2.Full Fuschia
  	3.Pink Swoon
  	4. Breath of Plum or plum foolery (do not remember)
  	5. Peaches
  	6. Dollymix
  	7. Pink Tea
  	8.Lovecloud
  	9.Taupe
  	10.Peony Petal
  	11.Pink Cult
  	12.Immortal Flower
  	13.Modern Mandarin
  	14.Prom Princess
  	15.Flirt N tease

  	Mac Other
  	16.Stereo Rose
  	17.Light Years
  	18.Rio
  	19.Adore
  	20.Crew
  	21.Veronica's blush
  	22. Flatter Me
  	23. Fiery Impact

  	Nars
  	24.Oasis

  	Guerlain
  	25.Rosee de pringtemps
  	26.Peache Metal
  	27.Rouge Feu
  	28.Rose plein vent
  	29.Cherry Blossom
  	30.Blush G

  	Duwop
  	31.Mango

  	Lancome:
  	32.shimmer pink pool
  	33.La maison lancome
  	34. La roseraie

  	Bourgeois
  	35. Lilas d'Or

  	Smashbox.
  	36.cream blush Duo Iluminizer
  	37.Blushing-peony (cream blush duo)

  	Chanel:
  	38.Espiegle
  	39.Tea Rose

  	Bobbie Brown
  	40.Nectar

  	Hourglass
  	41.sunset (cream blush duo)
  	42.Illumine

  	Highlighter-Bronzer
  	Guerlain:
  	43. Terracotta Tan Booster Light 01
  	44. *Terracotta Light Sheer Bronzing Powder- Brunette 02*
  	45.Terracotta Soleils de legende in Orient Sun
  	46.Terracotta Princess Powder
  	47.Meteorites poudre d'or
  	48.Meteorites Voyage Imperial
  	49.Meteorites voyage Midnight Diamond
  	50.Meteorites voyage Gold Temptation
  	51. Meteorites Cruel Gardenia
  	52.Meteorites Perles de nuit
  	53. Meteorites Perles imperiales
  	54.Terra inca


  	Bobbi Brown
  	55. Rose Gold
  	56. 24 Karat Shimmer Brick

  	Lancome
  	57. Blush Highlighter 001
  	58. La rose liberte

  	Dior
  	59.Poudre Shimmer 002 Diamant Ambré
  	60.Nude Glow 001 Aurora

  	Anna Sui
  	61.Rose FAce Powder 001

  	MAC
  	62.Chez Chez Lame
  	63.Whisper of Guilt
  	64.Definitely defined

  	Smashbox
  	65.Soft lights shimmer

  	Youngblood
  	66.Riviera

  	The Balm
  	67.Mary-Lou Manizer

  	Marcelle
  	68.Golden Glow Face Powder

  	Rouge Bunny Rouge
  	69. Liquid Sea of Showers

  	I can't really believe I have so many ....


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 29, 2013)

Updated list... * MAC Dame * MAC Strada * MAC Pink Cult * Philosophy The Supernatural Blush Duo - Hugs and Kisses * e.l.f. Contouring Blush and Bronzer Duo * Urban Decay Afterglow Glide-on Cheek Tint - Quickie * MAC Fad-Dabulous (mineralize blush) * MAC Light Year (MSF I use as blush) * NARS Sex Appeal


----------



## Viviana (Jul 3, 2013)

Ok...lets see:

  	MAC:
  	- Springsheen.
  	- Mocha.
  	- Dont be shy (Barbie collection).
  	- A pink one from the Hello Kitty collection.
  	- Pink Swoon.
  	- Peachykeen.
  	- Stark Naked.
  	- Plum foolery.
  	- Dollymix.
  	- Gingerly.
  	- Emote.
  	- X Rocks.
  	- Sunbasque.
  	- Blushbaby (MY FAVOURITE).
  	- Well Dressed.

  	MAC /MSFS blushes:
  	- Petticoat.
  	- So Ceylon.
  	- Perfect Topping.
  	- Lightscapade.
  	- Soft & Gentle.

  	NARS:
  	- Orgasm.
  	- Deep Throat.
  	- Laguna.
  	- Albatross.

  	CLINIQUE:
  	- Iced Lotus.

  	MILANI:
  	- Luminuous.
  	- Cheries on top.

  	And....Im sure Im forgetting a couple more....LOVE my collection =)


----------



## ct1980 (Sep 24, 2013)

geeko said:


> 42. MAC pearl sunshine bp


  Goddess is one of my faves! Let's hope for a repromote


----------



## Ata123 (Oct 18, 2013)

1. Chanel Espigle
  2. Dior rose petal blush
  3. Bourjois Cendre rose de Brune
  4. Bourjois Rose Frisson
  5. MAC Evening Stroll
  6. Bobbi brown Shimmer Brick Rose
  7. Bobbi brown Fresh melon
  8. Urban Decay Quickie 
  9. Shiseido... err the pink one lol petal?? Carnation? not sure
  10. Nars Orgasm/laguna duo one in powder, another in multiple
  11. The balm down boy
  12. Clarins the pink liquid one
  13. Benefit posie tint
  14. Benefit Chachatint
  15. Tarantino blush palette 4 blushers parasol, feather, Carved rose, Candy cameo
  16. Tarte Achiote
  17. Body shop baked blush in Coral
  18. Candy doll Flamingo
  19. Candy doll Strawberry pink
  20. Candy doll the light pink one

  anddd, I'm just gonna pretend GWPs don't count 

  Have so many, still craving for the Nars ONS palette though lol


----------



## Socallmelovely (Oct 22, 2013)

MAC:
  Flirt & Tease
  Mystic
  Dollymix
  Fever
  Sweet As Cocoa
  Breezy
  Raizin
  Coygirl
  A Little Bit of Sunshine
  Band of Roses
  Love Thing
  Worldly Wealth
  Frankly Scarlet
  Pinch Me
  Grand Duo
  New Vibe
  Magenta

  NARS:
  Outlaw
  Desire
  Super Orgasm
  Madly
  Taos
  Taj Mahal
  Angelika
  Sin

  A rich reddish burgundy from Prescriptives


----------



## calicandee (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi my name is Candace and I am addicted to blush! This has made me realize I have wayyyy to much blush!!


  Mac 
  Ripe for love, Gentle, Love Joy, Peaches, Warm Soul, Margin, Well Dressed

  Dior 
  Rosey Glow

  Nars
  Oasis, Luster, Torrid, Lovejoy, Madly

  Tarte
  Exposed, Dazzled, Dollface, Peaceful
  and the Tarte off the cuff holiday blush palette (5 blushes)

  Benefit
  Coralista, Rockateur

  Sunday Riley
  Blushing, Intimate, Honest

  Bobbi Brown
  Pink Peony, Pale Pink, Nectar

  Marc Jacobs
  Promiscuous

  Laura Mercier
  Spiced Cider, Peach Whispers, Lush Nectarine


----------



## Debbs (Jan 17, 2014)

Certainly not the best thread to look at when I am having blush fever. Amazingly beautiful and enviable hauls here folks. I see some blushes listed that I would just lovvve to get in my stash, lol.


----------



## bennsgirl (Jan 17, 2014)

bennsgirl said:


> I Don't have many as some of you do but the ones I have I love
> 1.-Buff
> 2.-Blushbaby
> 3.-Breath of Plum
> ...


My collection of blushes grew even more  from last time list but from all them my very very favorite of all is Mac the perfect cheek. I use it just about every day. I am going to be afraid/worried If I ever run out . If someone is selling one please let me know ,I'll take it!


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jan 17, 2014)

bennsgirl said:


> My collection of blushes grew even more  from last time list but from all them my very very favorite of all is Mac the perfect cheek. I use it just about every day. I am going to be afraid/worried If I ever run out . If someone is selling one please let me know ,I'll take it!


I have two Notables by Mac! I love that blush


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 17, 2014)

Time for another uppitydate...  * MAC Dame * MAC Strada * MAC Pink Cult * MAC Taupe * Philosophy The Supernatural Blush Duo - Hugs and Kisses (I don't use this anymore; have it set aside to swap or sell later) * e.l.f. Contouring Blush and Bronzer Duo (I don't use this anymore; have it set aside to swap or sell later) * Urban Decay Afterglow Glide-on Cheek Tint - Quickie * MAC Fad-Dabulous (mineralize blush) (I don't use this anymore; have it set aside to swap or sell later) * MAC Light Year MSF * NARS Sex Appeal


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 19, 2014)

I thought I had way more, lol. But this is all that pops in my head right now. I'm sure I forgot some.

*MAC*

*Powder Blushes*
  Well Dressed
  Coygirl
  Mocha
  Peaches
  Springsheen
  Strada
  Bite of an Apple
  Hidden Treasure
  Launch Away
  Fleet Fast
  Lovecloud
  Full of Joy
  Modern Mandarin
  Immortal Flower
  Poised
  Taupe Shape
  Supercontinental
  Ripe for Love
  The Perfect Cheek
  Small Vanity
  Stunner
  Equilibrium
  Gana
  Pink Cult x2
  Dame
  Plum Foolery

*Mineralize Blushes*
  Hang Loose
  Stratus
  Ring of Saturn
  Warmth of Coral
  Pressed Amber
  Simmer
  Sakura
  Miss Behave
  Early Morning
  Fresh Honey
  Subtle Breeze

*MSFs*
  Lightscapade x7
  Stereo Rose x2
  Adored x2
  Petticoat
  By Candlelight
  Redhead
  Blonde
  Rio
  Lust
  Pink Power
  Earthshine
  Light Year
  Centre of the Universe
  Star Wonder
  Porcelain Pink

*Beauty Powders*
  Too Chic
  Play it Proper x2
  How Beautiful
  Snowglobe
  Oh So Fair
  Shell Pearl
  Elude
  Forever Marylin

*Other Cheek Products*
  Superb EDSF
  Crew x2
  Marine Life
  My Paradise
  Azelea Blossom Ombre Blush
  Vintage Grape Ombre Blush
  Flower Fantasy Pearlmatte
  Sunday Afternoon Pearlmatte

*Bronzers*
  Sun Dipped
  Soft Sand x2
  Optical Bronzer

*Other brands*

*Blushes*
*Nars*
  Orgasm

*Chanel *
  Rose Dust

*Givenchy*
  Vintage Pink
  Glow (Fall 2011)

*Lancome*
  In Love Blush pink

*Shiseido*
  Starfish
  Medusa
  High Beam White

*Highlighters*
  Chanel Poudre Signee
  Givenchy Bucolique
  YSL Polar Night
  Guerlain Crazy Paris Compact


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 19, 2014)

@Naynadine Do you like Lightscapade? HeeHee 

  I am afraid to even copy this! Hence a HUGE reason for my LOW-BUY!!! 140 Blushes, MSF's, Cream Blushes, etc (including BU's)! INSANITY!!


*MAC MINERALIZED & EXTRA DIMENSION SKINFINISHES**:*

  Adored (2)
  Center Of The Universe
  Crew
  Definitely Defined (ED)(2)
  Double Definition (ED)
  Earthshine (3)
  Fairly Precious (ED)
  Glorify (ED)
  Lightscapade (3)
  Light Year (2)
  Lust
  Perfectly Poised
  Petticoat
  Porcelain Pink
  Redhead
  Refined
  Rio
  Scene To Be Seen
  Semi Precious Crystal Pink
  Semi Precious Rose Quartz
  Shape The Future (ED)
  So Ceylon
  Soft and Gentle
  Star Wonder (2)
  Stereo Rose
  Superb (ED)(2)
  Warm Blend
  Whisper Of Guilt (ED)(2)

*MAC BEAUTY POWDERS **:*
  Forever Marilyn
  How Beautiful (2)
  Shell Pearl

*MAC PEARLMATTES**:*
  Flatter Me
  Flower Fantasy (2)
  In For A Treat
  Sunday Afternoon
  Veronica’s Blush

*MAC BLUSHES**:*
  Supercontinental
  Lovecloud
  Salsarose (PRO)
  Cantaloupe (PRO)
  Stylish Me (2)
  Hidden Treasure
  Devil (PRO)
  Modern Mandarin
  Azalea (PRO)
  Breath Of Plum (PRO)
  Plum Foolery
  Wordly Wealth
  Melba
  Royal Sunset
  Honey Jasmine
  Pink Cult
  Poised
  Barefaced
  Alpine Bronze (MB)
  Amber Glow (MB)
  Autoerotique (ED)
  Azalea Blossom
  Bareness (ED)
  Blazing Haute (ED)(2)
  Cream Soda (2)
  Early Morning (MB)
  Fiery Impact (ED)(2)
  Fleet Fast
  Fresh Honey (MB)
  Harmony
  Hot Nights
  Lavish Living (MB)
  Magenta
  The Perfect Cheek (2)
  Pleasure Model (ED)
  Prom Princess
  Ring Of Saturn (MB)
  Ripe For Love (2)
  Simmer (MB)
  Stratus (MB)
  Subtle Breeze (MB)
  Supernova (MB)
  Sweet Samba (MB)
  Talk of the Town (MB)
  Warmth of Coral (MB)

*CREAM COLOUR BASES, CREMEBLEND, & CASUAL COLOUR:*
  Diamonds CCB (RiRi Fall ’13)
  Out For Fun
  Relaxation
  Restores Dazzle!
  Weekend Getaway

*TEMPTU**:*
  403 Washed Rose (2)
  404 Sheer Berry
  406 Blushing Coral
  407 Peony Pink

*MISC. BLUSHES**:*
*BENEFIT:*
  Bella Bamba (1 Mini)
  Dallas
  Dandelion (2)
*BOBBI BROWN: *Illuminating Bronzing Powder Maui
*LANCOME: *Copperazzi
*MAYBELLINE DREAM MOUSSE BLUSH:*
  Cloud Wine
  Peach Satin
*NARS:*
  Angelika / Laguna Duo
  Coeur Battant (LE)
  Madly
  Orgasm (1 used, 1 new mini)
*NYX: *Cinnamon
*REVLON: *Photoready Cream Blush – Coral Reef
*SMASHBOX: *O-Glow
*TARTE – BLUSH:*
  Adored
  Blissful
  Blushing Bride
  Exposed
  Tipsy
*TARTE – NATURAL CHEEK STAIN MINIS:*
  Flawless
  Luster
  True Love
  Vivid
*URBAN DECAY:*
  Glide-On Cheek Tint – Quickie


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 19, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> @Naynadine *Do you like Lightscapade? HeeHee *
> 
> I am afraid to even copy this! Hence a HUGE reason for my LOW-BUY!!! 140 Blushes, MSF's, Cream Blushes, etc (including BU's)! INSANITY!!


  Oh, just a bit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Looking at your list reminded me of some I forgot to write down 

  And hey, your list isn't that bad considering you get a Pro discount. But now we both need to USE what we have before we buy more!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 19, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Oh, just a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  YES! Exactly! I'm sure I have a TON I could purge from my stash as well!! Considering I only really use a fraction of these on a regular basis.
  And getting a PRO discount is no excuse for my madness... although I've definitely used it to justify a ton of excessive makeup purchases!


----------



## Debbs (Jan 19, 2014)

Forget blushes, Pixie ! Your new Avi is killing it girl. Just listened to the 'Devil' and succumbed to temptation . But I am happy. That one blush could buy several stashes but it had to be done.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 19, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Forget blushes, Pixie ! Your new Avi is killing it girl. Just listened to the 'Devil' and succumbed to temptation . But I am happy. That one blush could buy several stashes but it had to be done.


  Ok NOW I need to know what blush you're talking about woman!

  And thank you for the sweet compliment! I'm feeling Springy and wanted to change my avi to one from my recent photoshoot that's being published in March! WooHoo The magazine's last covergirl was a former Playboy Playmate that's 10 years younger than me... So I'm pretty darn proud of that! HeeHee


----------



## Debbs (Jan 19, 2014)

Sending you a pm now. Don't want to unintentionally break any forum rules/policies


----------



## geeko (May 2, 2014)

Jus pictures of my MAC blushers and msfs alone. Other brands blushers not pictured. I have a serious addiction to cheek products.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 2, 2014)

I have many blushes from various brands, my fav are MAC, Chanel, Benefit and Nars. I have no Illamasqua blush which is a shame but I will order from their online store some day, I also want to try Tarte and other brands.


----------



## SassyPeach (Jul 23, 2014)

Oooh I LOVE blush. Here's mine:

*MAC*
  Melba
  Cubic
  Dame
  Mocha

*MAC Mineralized*
  Warm Soul
  Gentle
  Glee

*MAC Mineralized Skin Finish*
  Soft and Gentle

*MAC (LE)*
  Sunset Beach
  Ocean City
  Sea Me Hear Me

*Tarte*
  Exposed
  Blissful
  Thankful (mini)

*Nars*
  Sex Appeal
  Deep Throat
  Sin
  Madly
  Orgasm (mini)

*The Balm*
  Hot Mama
  Frat Boy
  Cabana Boy

*Benefit*
Coralista
Hervana
Dandelion
Rockatuer

*Milani Baked Blush*
  Luminoso
  Dolce Pink
  Rose D’oro
  Berry Amore

*Clinique*
  Peach Pop
  Ginger Pop
  Berry Pop
  Plum Pop

*Too Faced*
  Sweethearts Perfect Flush Blush in Candy Glow

*Elf*
  Candid Coral

*NYX*
  Peach
  Mocha

*Maybelline Face Studio Master Hi-Light*
  Pink Rose
  Coral
  Nude


----------



## MorbidMermaiden (Jul 23, 2014)

MAC Petticoat Blushbaby  Wet n Wild Strike-A-Pose-Rose Catwalk Pink  Laura Mercier Ritual  theBalm How 'Bout Them Apples? Hot Mama  NYC Coral Samba  FLIRT! Belly Dancing  Milani Tea Rose Love Potion Lady Rouge  e.l.f. Pink Passion  Dior Rosy Glow  Besame Crimson Cream Rouge  Fifteen total. I like how manageable my current stash is but I'm up for adding to it if/when something unique comes out.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 23, 2014)

NARS Coeur Battant 	
NARS Gilda 	
NARS Gina 	
NARS Cactus Flower 	
NARS Montenegro 	
NARS Taj Mahal 	
NARS Albatross 	
NARS Exhibit A 	
NARS Crazed 	
NARS Taos 	
NARS Luster 	
MAC Early Morning 	
MAC Flaming Chic 	
MAC Modern Mandarin 	
MAC Pet Me 	
MAC Tippy 	
MAC Fever 	
MAC Rhubarb 	
MAC Azalea 	
MAC Variety 	
MAC Devil 	
MAC Format 	
MAC Optimistic Orange 	
MAC Trace Gold 	
MAC Burnt Pepper 	
MAC Love Rush 	
MAC Pinch Me 	
MAC Full Fuschia 	
MAC Love Rock 	
MAC Style Demon 	
MAC Vintage Grape 	
MAC Magenta 	
MAC Overdyed 	
MAC Dirty Plum 	
MAC Sea Me Hear Me 	
MAC On A Mission 	
MAC Bite Of An Apple 	
MAC Band Of Roses 	
MAC Peaches & Cream 	
MAC Ocean City 	
MAC Sunset Beach 	
MAC Florida 	
MAC Briar Rose 	
MAC My Paradise 	
MAC Marine Life 	
MAC Amazonian Princess 	
MAC Mighty Aphrodite 	
Rock & Republic Immortal 	
Coastal Scents Forever Blush in Royal 	
Coastal Scents Forever Blush in Passionate 	
MUFE Sculpting Blush in 14 	
Tarte Amazonian Clay Blush in Flush 	
Tarte Amazonian Clay Blush in Natural Beauty 	
Black Radiance Spiced Ginger 	
Black Radiance Plum Sorbert 	
Cargo Rome 	
Topshop Crushed Berry 	
Illamassqua Sin 	
Illamasqua Tweak 	
Illamasqua Trust 	
Magnolia Makeup Caution Cone 	
NYX Cocoa 	
NYX HD Studio Grinding Blush in Sangria in Madrid 	
Inglot 66 	
Sleek Rose Gold 	
Sleek Blush By 3 in Pink Sprint 	
Sleek Blush By 3 in Pumpkin 	
Sleek Blush By 3 In Sugar 	
Estee Lauder Naughty 
 
  I didn't include Skinfinishes


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 24, 2014)

Forgot to update my list a while back.  * MAC Dame * MAC Strada * MAC Pink Cult * MAC Taupe * Urban Decay Afterglow Glide-on Cheek Tint - Quickie * MAC Light Year MSF * NARS Sex Appeal * NARS Sex Fantasy


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 30, 2014)

Very few:

  MAC Warm Soul
  NARS Deep Throat
  NARS Orgasm


----------



## dyingforyou (Aug 8, 2014)

i'm not too big on blushes! which is sad because i find or see many beauutttiful ones that i would love to have but i know i wouldn't use them. i'm so red in the face naturally, i do my best to conceal it, i don't really want to ADD redness back in, y'know?  but the few blushes i do have are:

  - elf contouring/blush duo
  - mary kay "strawberry creme"
  - tarte "adventurous" 
  - hard candy fox in a box "hot flash"
  - nyx "pinched" 
  - mac "the soft meow"


----------



## knoedl (Aug 16, 2014)

I own


Blushbaby 			
  

Coppertone 			
  

Flirt&Tease 			
  

Harmony 			
  

Moccha 			
  

Pressed Amber 			
  

Prism 			
  

Ring of Saturn 			
  

Stratus 			
  

Worldly Wealth 			
 
 

 

By Candlelight MSF 			
  

Chez Chez Lamé Special Reserve Highlight Powder 			
  

Earthshine MSF 			
  

Light Year MSF 			
  

Lightscapade MSF 			
  

Perfect Topping MSF 			
  

Petticoat MSF 			
  

Semi Precious Goldstone MSF 			
  

Semi Precious Pearl MSF 			
  

Star Wonder MSF 			
  

Superb EDSF 			
  

Whisper of Guilt EDSF 			
 
 
  and Clinique Black Honey Gradient Powder Blush


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 16, 2014)

My Chanel JC  blushes :



- Espiègle 	
- Pink Explosion 	
- Discrétion 	
- Accent 	
- Star Dust 	
- Frivole 	
- Plum Attraction 	
- Rouge 	
- Ultra Rose 	
- Tumulte 	
- Malice 	
- Rose Initiale 	
- Rose Ecrin 	
Jersey 	
Rose Glacier 	
Innocence


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 16, 2014)

And Orchid Rose.







Adding more JC blushes, well an addiction


----------



## Barbie1 (Aug 17, 2014)

I love a rosey pink blush 

  1. Clinique in posey the original posey this one is my favorite blush of all time its in a green compact
  2. Clinique new posey blush in the white compact
  3. Too faced sweethearts perfect flush blush in candy glow in 3 shimmery pink colors


----------



## Barbie1 (Aug 22, 2014)

I think if you have one good blush and you know it works you really dont need to buy a whole collection especially since it is something that should last you a long time but I'am a blush girl too I love me some blush.


----------



## javadoo (Mar 7, 2015)

I have:

  1. MAC Springsheen
  2. MAC Style
  3. MAC Peachtwist
  4. MAC PeachyKeen
  5. MAC Trace Gold
  6. MAC Breezy
  7. MAC Dollymix

  8. NARS Outlaw
  9. NARS Sin
  10. NARS Almeria
  11. NARS 413 BLKR
  12. NARS Angelika
  13. NARS Taj Mahal
  14. NARS Gina
  15. NARS Oasis
  16. NARS Deep Throat
  17. NARS Orgasm
  18. NARS Taos
  19. NAR Exhibit A
  20. NARS Luster
  21. NARS Dolce Vita
  22. NARS Mounia

  And I love them all!! I have no problem returning something if it just doesn't work for me. I tried NARS Mata Hari and HATED it, so I returned it. Also tried MAC Dainty, Gentle and Warm Soul and did not care for any of them so those went back as well. 

  I will be picking up MAC Plum Foolery today and I am hoping to find NARS Crazed on eBay!!!

  I just picked up NARS Crazed, MAC Plum Foolery and MAC Margin so add it to the list!


----------



## penlipstick (Mar 30, 2015)

Way too many. I have MAC, Nars, The Balm, Maybelline, and the list goes on.


----------



## Erica53094 (May 31, 2015)

I have too many and I'm I'll forget so here it goes MAC Melba MAC Stay Pretty MAC mocha MAC Bareness MAC warm soul MAC Disney Venemous Villains Darkly My Dear MAC dollymix  MAC daft pink MAC joyous MAC buddy up MAC msf soft and gentle  MAC taupe shape Nars orgasm Nars unlawful Origins bronzed metal Origins fall equinox Japonesque Number 2 Laura Geller Gelato Blush Cantaloupe ELF Mellow Mauve Loreal true match blush Precious peach Milani luminoso  Milani tea rose Palladio Herbal matte blush toasted apricot Tarte Amazonian Clay Blush Glisten Clinique fresh bloom all over illuminating color amaryllis  Clinique precious posy Clinique cheek pop blush in Peach Pop Duwop blush booster in apple Avon rose lustre Avon earthen rose Physicians Formula happy hearts booster blush warm Elf blush quad  Sephora blush palette Estee Lauder palette w ombre blush Pixi cheek stain Benefit posietint  Josie Maran cheek gelee in poppy paradise Stila allover shimmer duo kitten Stila color convertible gerbera  Stila color convertible gladiola   lorac pink ulta sunkissed Ulta Sweet Cheeks Nyx baked blush Wanderlust Nyx taupe Jordana apple cheeks Jordana Blushing rose Cover Girl natural twinkle Cover Girl rock n rose maybelline LE coral burst Maybelline LE pressworthy pink Maybelline LE wild blossom Maybelline LE pink weave Good skin naturally cheeky blush golden Ginger NYC colorwheel mosaic peach glow Neutrogena healthy skin healthy 26 Revlon A Floral Affair peachy keen Revlon A Floral Affair Hushed Blush Revlon A Floral Affair Honey Bunch Revlon A Floral Affair Pinking of You Revlon Starlight Blush Evening Bloom Revlon Face & Body Shimmer Pink illusion  Lancome Blush Subtil blush Apricot Blush    That's all I can think of right now!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 31, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> NARS Coeur Battant
> NARS Gilda
> NARS Gina
> NARS Cactus Flower
> ...


  What's funny to me is I insist that blush is not my thing. I'll update once I move. I've packed up some makeup already.


----------



## Jill1228 (Jun 1, 2015)

NARS blushes are like crack to me...


----------



## Kurtina88 (Feb 21, 2016)

Mac:
1. Dollimix
2. Pink swoon
3. Pinch o peach
4. Coygirl
5. Soft and gentle MSF
6. PRESTIGE sunbaked in pure shimmer
7. KIKO soft touch 103
8. KIKO bling blush in celebrity rose
9. KIKO bling blush in chilled pink
10. NYX cream blush in hot pink
11. NYX cream blush in red cheeks
12. BENEFIT coralista
13. NARS deep throat 
14. NARS orgasm
15. SMASHBOX blush rush in crush
16. SMASHBOX fusion soft lights in baked starburst
17. SMASHBOX soft light in dolce vita (ft Tokidoki) 
18. SMASHBOX fusion soft lights in baked starlight (LE?)
19. CARGO beach blush in miai beach
20. HELENA RUBINSTEIN wanted blush in glowing rose
21. NOUBA blush on bubble #50
22. NOUBA another bluch on bubble but i don't know the number cause it broke on me
23. SHISEIDO blush stick S5 rosy flush
24. COLLISTAR higlighting all over sun effect
25. COLLISTAR gold and diamond loose powder
26. ESSENCE vampire's love blush gelee
27. ESSENCE come to town cream blush in is that you, santa?
28. ESSENCE rebels lip & cheek pot in peach punk
29. ESSENCE breaking dawn part 2 in renesmee red
30. ESSENCE rock out  in global icon
31. ESSENCE cinderella highligter in the glass slipper
32. ESSENCE good girl bad girl in good girls wear peach
33. ESSENCE bech cruisers in i love summer break
34. ESSENCE blush up in heat wave

oh crap


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 16, 2016)

Benefit - cheekathon (5 blushes)
Urban Decay - naked flushed
MAC - warm soul
MAC - coppertone
MAC - pinch o peach
Bobbi brown - cabo coral


----------

